# The Emperor's Blood Chapter IV.



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

I wondered a bit whether or not to put the story in a new post, I decided to let The Emperor's Blood http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=123690 continue here mainly because it's the most handy way as I hate if I read a long read and I quite like at page 5 and then must scroll through several chapters already read just to find it again.

The basic premises is following the ascention of the commissars Zachary Carrus and Michelle Ionza in their late teens onboard the vessel heritage and all the wonderful and terrible stuff that happens with them there.

Chapter IV.

The shuttle arrived at the cruiser in orbit. The ship was brand new, straight from the dockyards of Ciralix. An enormous industrial complex orbiting the planet where the building of Dictator-class cruiser went on with breakneck speed as the average speed such a vessel left the drydock in was twice per year. Carrus and Ionza on their side used the time in the shuttle to change into combat-gear, so they stood on the pad with their multitude of weapons and other wargear on. Which meant they instead of dressing in their smart commissarial uniforms went for the blackened out they customarily wore in battle. 

At least they were professional not to smoke as Carrus asked with a grin as they stood waiting for the shuttle to land in the cruiser. "Maybe we should lit lho-rods dear." Ionza sensing the joke just shrugged and said while she was checking her longlas. "Yeah, brilliant idea, I think they will get enough of a shock seeing us in combat gear, not dress-uniforms Carrus." They both smirked and moved a little as the shuttle landed a little hard, Carrus hissed. "Clumsy pilot." As he regained his footing he snorted out to Ionza. "Well the doors are opening on with our war-faces." Ionza just sat up a cruel grin while she said. "You don't need to remind me to look merciless dear."

Carrus just grinned a cruel grin over that response as they went down the ramp. They saw hundreds of troops had been marched up there to meet them. Everyone were saluting them. They all had on their dress-uniforms, lasguns rested on their butts at their feet. The feet of both commissars clanked against the steel-grey metal as they crossed the runway for the shuttles going for the family of the captain who stood in their nicely pressed navy-whites. The commissars were soon over at the captain with his family and attached officers, including more than a few commissar-provosts who visibly looked with disdain over their uniforms as they weren't dressed like the feastday-trees like the other commissar-provosts. 

Ionza was quickly out with. "Apologies for the uniforms ladies and gentlemen, but we didn't pack the dress-uniforms." She said that just as she came up and saluted the captain who promptly returned the salute, peering into the eyes of the newly minted commissars." With a large grin across the bearded face, he was of imposing height, towering over even Carrus, completely dwarfing Ionza. He said with a deep, baritone voice. "That much was to be expected commissars. *He then changed expression from neutral to one of pleasure.* Congratulations on the promotion Commissar-Techriarch Zachary Carrus and Michelle Ionza." Though Carrus as always winced visibly as he heard his own name.

Ionza said to the red-bearded captain in the impressive white dress-uniform, which hardly did anything to hide his massively muscled frame. "Thank you captain Carpazio." He also had a chainsword hanging by his hip, the guard of it was elaborately decorated, studded with jewels and gold. That was in contrast to the battered guard of the swords of Carrus and Ionza, they looked like they had been in thousands of battles, which probably wasn't far from the truth considering the legends that had swung the swords long before the teenagers started to toting them. 

They also cast a glance at the laspistol of the captain. It was finely decorated, almost as finely as the gold-plated bolt pistol Ionza had prominently placed in her black gun-belt. The captain wore a sky-blue one with golden rimmings at the edges. He smiled as he said. "I'm captain Mike Carpazio of the Imperial Navy commissars by the way. *He stopped a little as the commissars gave him puzzled looks.* In case you weren't briefed on who I'm of course." Carrus just smirked as he walked calmly toward the family behind the towering man. "We knew perfectly well who you are captain Carpazio, and i trust none of your officers will ever speak my first name again." He smiled warmly to the wife as he said. "A pleasure to make your acquaintance Mrs Mike Carpazio." He gallantly kissed her hand.

"I'm Irina Carpazio." The woman was about his height, in a fine ball-gown, of several sparkling colors, but most prevalent was the color purple. She actually had a shapely body, but that was almost obscured by the frilly dress. Her voice was deep, and she had long golden-blonde hair, just a shade darker than the shade of Carrus. Ionza came up to her as she said. "I'm happy to meet you Irina Carpazio." The two women then walked together and started an oddly friendly conversation. Carrus just breathed heavily up in the air as he said. "I suppose I can finally get me some lho and wine captain. *He walked a step and then turned halfway.* Dismiss the troopers and inform me of the plan of the journey." 

He then got up a lho-rod, got it to his mouth and ignited it. Carpazio clapped his hands loudly and roared out. "Everyone is dismissed, return to your places." Then he caught up with Carrus who was walking calmly as he was having a conversation with the ranking commissar onboard the vessel about discipline. A subject commissars often for obvious reasons tends to discuss as he walked with the peacock clad in black, gold, purple and red regalia. The other commissar was a large black male, balding under the commissar-cap, which Carrus swiftly took note of, though he left it to himself. Also he noted that in the background servitors started to trot around with the equipment of his and Ionza just as the troopers cleared the landing-zone.

Carpazio finally caught up with Carrus and the other commissar. He heard the other commissar say. "We had a murder two days ago and the case is still under investigation commissar Carrus." Carrus with a neutral look while he ignited the lho-rod of the other commissar said. "I assume you have a suspect, and you should sic an Astropath onto the case to discern what happened." He shrugged as he blew a smoke-ring as Rock hit a button opening a hatch which both commissars stepped through together as Rock then said. "I hadn't thought about the Astropath. The was a good advice commissar Carrus. *He hit his vox-beads* Commissar Jonathan Rock here, get an Astropath on case three." 

 Carrus smirked in the background as he turned whispering to Carpazio. "Looks like the Astropaths gets to do a bit of multitasking, they get to solve a murder." Carpazio shrugged as he said. "Yeah the Astropaths haven't enough to do, now they have to solve murders as well." Carrus just shrugged saying. "Captain Carpazio, you have 100.000 souls onboard this vessel, you can't allow a murder to happen, and the Astropaths are telepaths. I use them in my investigations all the time. *He blew another smoke-ring as he handed a lho-rod to Carpazio who shook his head and held his hand flat in denial of such a gift making Carrus pack the cigar-case back into his inner greatcoat-pocket as he said.* Heck with me they are more often engaged to investigate murders and prying into the minds of people than sending messages to the other side of the galaxy."

Carpazio then said to Carrus. "That's well and good, but how about you and commissar Ionza coming to dinner with me and my family." Carrus looked skeptically up at the towering man as he said. "How about inviting the head of discipline as well with family captain Carpazio?" Rock answered instead. "Excuse me commissar, but the relationship between the head of discipline and the captain of this ship is a professional, and we rather see it stays that way." Carrus gleamed surprised over at Carpazio who merely made a nod in the entrance of the hull-section as he then said. "I concur with commissar Rock, our relationship should stay professional." 

Carrus just shrugged as he said. "I prefer to have a relationship on the warm side with the officers that I'm supposed to discipline, but then again it's a tad harder to shoot someone you actually like so I understand that approach captain. *He continued to enjoy his lho-rod before he continued on with.* I accept the invitation to eat with you and your family captain Carpazio, and it is a pleasure making your acquaintance commissar Rock." Rock just smiled as he stood there smoking before he said. "Likewise commissar Carrus, but I have to get going, the investigation you know." He saluted Carrus who returned the favor, and then left through another hatch in the large grey ship.

As soon as the other commissar left Carrus said in a playful tone, with a smirk. "I see you don't see eye to eye with your head-commissar captain." He smiled as he saw the captain try to hide the shock, and then answer with a stutter. "W-w-what g-gives you t-that impression commissar Carrus?" Carrus laughed, then said as he strode forward. "How quickly the commissar backed you up in not eating with you, I know, I have had plenty of hostility from officers due to me being a commissar." Carrus smiled disarmingly to the lho-rod-smoking captain who said. "No nothing is wrong between us, we just like to be professional commissar Carrus." 

Carrus grinned wickedly as he said. "Each to his own captain. What's for dinner?" He strolled casually through the grey, brightly lit corridor with the captain that started to describe the elaborate dinner for the commissar who responded with his wishes for what he wanted on tap as they walked towards the bridge of the ship, as they ran into Ionza and Irina who was standing by a chapel dedicated to the worship of the Emperor watching some of the ship ratings filing out of it. They looked tired as if the priest had given a too long lecture in High Gothic.

Ionza looked over to the captain as she stretched with her weapons as she said. "Your missus has told me the sermons are done in High Gothic captain Carpazio." He shrugged a little as he walked up to his wife then turned to Ionza saying. "That is correct, every sermon onboard the heritage is in High Gothic." Carrus looked shifty-eyed at the chapel as if he had a desire to be somewhere else, yet he said. "Is that wise captain? *The captain sent him an incredulous look and he swiftly added.* The sermons being in High Gothic I meant." 

The answer stunned him. "The sermons on Ciralix has always been in High Gothic commissar, I thought you knew that." Ionza handled the surprise far better than Carrus as she said. "Neither commissar Carrus or me had been briefed on that tid-bit of knowledge, but I'm behind the commissar in questioning that the sermons is going in High Gothic as I can think of better things to fill the void with for bored ratings than preaching, especially if that preaching is in another language captain." The captain looked shocked at the young commissars as he said. "This is my ship mind you that young commissars, you are guests by my invitation-" Ionza cut him off. "We did not try to make ourself an enemy captain, but you need not so bombastic a language for our accords."

She glared at him with her merciless brown eyes, he swiftly mumbled. "Apologies commissar Ionza, but you touched on a subject close to my heart, and I'm born and raised on Ciralix." Carrus had finally recovered, at least enough to speak. "What else is the tidings from Ciralix captain?" The captain recovered as Ionza softened her glare smiling a little. "Little new under the sun on Ciralix, your family is ruling in your stead young commissar. The subject is loyal and happy and looks forward for your return as Zachary Carrus the 88th." 

Carrus winced notably as he heard his name being mentioned, and whispered to Ionza without neither the captain nor the wife catching drift. "Some day I shall make a law about saying my first name." Ionza merely snickered as she replied back, not even bothering with whispering. "You discussed that already with the Headmaster and Lord Commissar commissar Carrus. I would suggest the same answer this time my love." The wife then asked with a confused grin. "What was he whispering about commissar Ionza?" Ionza just quipped. "Lets just say that the first-name of commissar Carrus is not said from now of Irina." Both the captain and wife nodded in silent agreement.

Then they started to make the way towards where they should eat, the captain filled their ears with the usual proud babble you would expect from a captain of any Imperial cruiser to prominent guests, and the commissars listened eagerly to the officer talking about the ship. Eventually they made their way to where the meal was getting served. The locale was as luxurious and flamboyantly furnished as you should imagine it to be with gold and purple everywhere. 

Statues and paintings dedicated to the Emperor and various Imperial Saints were everywhere, even on the plates and fine crystal wine-glasses. Even the forks, spoons and knives had some Imperial decoration on it in an exquisite manner. Servants dressed in fine silk-robes where around the table, signaling the good life captain Mike Carpazio and his wife lived. Then out of a large door with guards in very decorated outfits came a small girl, no more than seven, hair was golden, cresting the head she was dressed like how many princesses that age tend to dress. She got seated on the decorated table with the adults. The Carpazios and Ionza struck up a lively conversation, but Carrus quickly said as he sipped from his wine-glass. "Emperor's blood ladies and gentlemen I'm unwilling to drink much alcohol near children."

The other adults just shrugged it off and continued their lively discussion about tactical matters as Carrus sat there eating a fine Grox-filet. Eventually the small girl eyed Carrus' meltagun and made her way over to him then she touched it as she said. "I have never seen a gun like this before." The voice was light and full of childhood innocence. Carrus just grinned and said. "It's a meltagun, it sprouts holy light that takes out armoured and unholy stuff, what's your name girl by the way? I'm commissar Carrus." She glared with the full innocence of a child with blue eyes of pure innocence. "Maria commissar, but don't you have a first-name?" Carrus laughed harshly. "Indeed I have, Zachary, but you will not say that near me as I don't like that Maria." 

Maria looked back with true wonder at Carrus as she said. "Why do you hate your first-name commissar?" Carrus just grinned as he said. "You will understand when you gets older Maria." He looked bored as he didn't share in with the three other adults due to his reservations for drinking near children, so as he continued to eat with the curious girl he then said to Maria. "Maybe you can show this soldier around the ship, I'm sure there is a lot to see here."

She blushed and said. "My parents haven't let me discover much of the ship commissar." Carrus just shrugged as he emptied the wine-glass of mineral water. "Then we can discover this ship together, plus I have business with the head-commissar anyway. Now go ask your mother for the permission." Carrus smiled as Maria obliged. Irina leaned over to him, she looked concerned as she said. "Maybe with an escort can Maria and you see the ship commissar." Ionza just giggled as she said. "Commissar Carrus is escort enough for the occasion Irina as few forces in the Universe is stronger when it comes to the protection of Imperial children than the aforementioned commissar." 

Mike just nodded and Carrus and Maria left the table. As they walked out of the room Maria asked. "You are a commissar have you ever executed anybody." Carrus shrugged, this was certainly not what he had hoped for as a topic with a young girl. He said. "Classified, and it's not fitting for young girls asking old soldiers if they had executed anyone." He gently removed his commissar-cap, placing it on her head. He rubbed his jaw gently where they stood in the hallway where servitors, priests and other servants on the Imperium of Mankind deliberately gave Carrus a wide berth mainly due to his equipment and standing as a fully fledged commissar as even the other commissar-provosts scurried away without meeting his eyes.

Though he was only interested in entertaining Maria. As he joked even let her up on his back while he whinnied like a horse not bothering one moment who saw him, as they rapidly grew close. Eventually Carrus stopped a scribe. He looked at the pale man, who obviously never had been off any starship due to the pale complexion and the telltale black irises. He smiled back at Carrus who said. "Can you tell me the way to commissar Rock's office, I have business to attend to there scribe." The scribe started. "Commissar-Techriarach you can take left by the radiator, then up at the storage-facility then up further at the grox-pens..." 

He trailed off with. "I guess I should rather give you the tour commissar." Carrus said. "Sounds good to me." He started walking waving them on as he said. "I assume you will cover for me if time comes." Carrus answered with a laidback. "Don't worry scribe, people doesn't toss around my name unless they have done my bidding." He then went back into playing with Maria, though he at times went on more serious notes with the scribe as they briefly discussed the pending execution for murder on the ship, though they masked the words for not to alerting the child.

Eventually the scribe, commissar and child reached the bulk-doors leading to the office of commissar Rock. The scribe said calmly as he nodded to the two commissar-provosts standing by the door of commissar Rock in their flashy greatcoats with medals on display, chainswords and laspistols in their belts and lasguns in their hands with stern looks. "This is where my journey stops, best of luck commissar." 

Carrus just grinned as he just made a simple, but polite gesture which sent the scribe going in the other direction. Then he walked up to the men, not bothering to take the hat from the head of Maria and made a sloppy salute, and he then had to control himself as Maria made the same salute, equally sloppy as himself from keeling over with undignified laugher. Those were stiffly answered by the provosts. And one of them then marched inside, he went over to commissar Rock who was sitting at his desk, the office was just nicely decorated, but not in the flair of the dining-hall of the Carpazios. There were golden decoration there, but in a simpler flavor. The lockers lining the walls, was just Freudakian pines, but not the exquisite and really expensive stuff, the carpeting was fine as well, but lacked the true finesse and finish of what the captain had.

"Commissar Carrus want access sir." The provost came up to Rock and made a stiff salute, Rock looked a tad surprising back at him as he was seated in his fine office-chair behind his desk, he canceled the data-slate he was studying, looking up at the provost as he said. "Send him in then in the name of the Emperor man." Both men of course made the aquila as the Emperor was uttered. Carrus with Maria then entered as the provost ushered them in. "I was gonna offer you some Freduakian red, commissar Carrus, but then I saw your company, so I will abstain as well." Commissar Rock said it with his soothering voice, Carrus just grinned and said. "Much appreciated commissar Rock. I just want to discuss some business with you." 

Rock's face hardened as he said. "I have commuted the execution of the convict he will be pressed into the Skitarii for his murder." He threw Carrus a death-glare from his merciless brown eyes as he sat there tall in his chair. Carrus continued to smile as he said. "Thank you commissar Rock that was my whole agenda." He got up making a stiff salute. Rock smiled as well as he got up. "Yeah Commissar-Techriarch I knew that I had to commit the murderer to the Skitarrii the moment the murder happened, and I credit you actually for the sound advice of using the psykers for the investigation." Rock said it happily, they saluted eachother and then Carrus with Maria in tow exited the office, leaving Rock to his files.

The small girl just as they exited the office of Rock said. "Can't we see the turning of the man into a Skitarii?" Please. Pretty please." Carrus looked shocked down at Maria as he said. "Absolutely not." The girl then made good on her spoiled princess-act, getting big-eyed and pressing her face towards the commissar while going. "Pretty please, I really want to see it." 

Carrus smirked, as he said. "How about I teach you how to shoot instead, and maybe gets you a laspistol, you are coming of age and should have your own weapon soon, and the knowledge of how to use it." The girl went. "Awesome, I want you to learn me how to shoot." Carrus while they with steady feet walked towards the firing-range started lecturing the eager student about gun-safety, impressing upon her the importance of never pointing the gun at anyone friendly to her and all that other boring stuff about gun-safety though the girl was all ears with whatever he said as she was gonna get her first gun from the commissar. Eventually the unequal pairing reached the shooting-range. 

The clearances of Carrus quickly ushered them through while Carrus explained in length to the girl the necessity of such procedures to Maria. He then handed her his laspistol, then she pointed the laspisol skywards and spun around facing him holding the pistol well away from his face just like he had instructed her, while the commissar patted her on the shoulder saying. "Excellent." Then he sat the settings right for the target to be at ten meters, and with a soft voice said. "Try to fire at it now." 

The girl did, she missed. He calmly readjusted her sights and whispered. "Again." She fired once more, he heard her come with a whine as he mumbled. "Don't whine Maria, hit the trigger again." He once more readjusted her stance and said. "Relax Maria, you are as tense as a drum, you ought to hit nothing being tense, you must breathe in and out. Then when you are at your most relaxed you release the trigger. That was how Mistress Aagoth of the Order of the Sacred Coin taught me that when I was two years younger than you were now. *He squeezed her shoulder gently.* So fire that gun when you exhale."

The girl obeyed, and scored a glancing hit on the target. Carrus grinned widely not even put down by the slightly disappointed look Maria sent him as he said. "Good, you hit your mark Maria." The girl with a whiny voice said. "I didn't hit it right commissar." Carrus let his eyes harden as he kneeled down beside her saying. "You know what Mistress Aagoth did to me if I whined and didn't hit the target young lady?" The girl looked a bit scared into his eyes as she hadn't seen the Drill-Abbott side of him, she gasped out. "No." He said. "She demanded then I should hit the target ten times and eat nothing but a raw turnip for that evening. So fire the gun and hit the mark Maria." Then he gently helped her readjust her stance, and watched while she scored a better hit with his pistol. 

He grinned to her. "See you are a natural Maria, hit it again." Maria immediately and independently took up aim, and much to Carrus' surprise scored a direct hit. Then he said with a wide grin. "Excellent, you are a crack shot already child." He said it with all the authority he could muster, not caring one bit about the other people in the firing-range. Eventually Carrus took note of the people that watched them, he looked up, then said to Maria. "Hit the target ten times Maria, I have business to attend to."

With that he left the girl, and went to the Storm Troopers that had assembled, he glared at them, not looking terribly happy as he called out. "Storm Troopers, any reason me and Maria are interrupting your training?" He stopped before a towering sergeant with obvious bionics. The metallic voice rang out. "Excuse me commissar but children ain't permitted at the firing-range for the Storm Troopers of Heritage." Carrus just gave him a crooked smile as he said. "Ah nothing more, just ignore us, I'm an Imperial commissar, I can go pretty much where I please. Capish?" He then made a stiff salute which was repeated by the Storm Troopers who nodded in agreement and held a hushed discussion after the fact. 

Carrus cared little for them and went back to Maria, who eagerly were aiming his laspistol with both hands at the target. Carrus smiled, remembering how he was taught how to fire the pistol by first Aagoth and then Harken, they were stern, but always encouraging tutors. He tried to be the same to Maria as he had been to many kids already as their Drill-Abbott. He said calmly. "Have you hit all the ten shots?" She nodded, he glanced over towards the mark counting thirteen shots in it as he said. "You are doing an excellent job shooting the target Maria, but it's getting late. Maybe we shall go back to your parents."

Maria opened her mouth to protest, instead Carrus brought out his meltagun, then he took aim with it and soon a white spike of light hit the target with devastating force, totally evaporating the target. Maria was all over the moon for that sight as the meltagun had blasted down the target she had poured plenty of laspistol-fire upon. As she handed Carrus back his pistol she said. "That was awesome, do it again." Carrus shifted on his feet smiled, and said. "No little, princess, it's time for you to hit the bed." He heard her sob a little, so he got another target and sat it up at a farther range, then he took aim and destroyed it with a spike of light. 

Then he shifted the meltagun before he lifted up Maria, and started to walk back towards the parents. Though the girl quickly demurred by saying. "I want to see the lower reaches of the ship." Carrus smiled as he was carrying her saying. "Tomorrow, you are too tired today." He chatted briefly with the officers in charge of the firing-range making some arrangements for him to use it tomorrow. Then carried her to where her parents still were drinking with Ionza. They both heard the trio laugh as they approached the elaborately decorated doors.

The commissar with the small girl in tow made it in through the door. Carrus said with a stern voice. "Now you are off to the bathroom to brush your teeth Maria." Maria led him in through the door as Carrus shared a nod with the father of Maria. Maria sloppily started to brush her teeth with her golden toothbrush infront of the golden sink. Carrus looked far from happy as he walked up behind her with a disapproving look he remembered Harken so often had practiced on himself, he opened his mouth saying with a terse voice. "Is that how small princesses keep their teeth in ship shape?" Maria looked back at Carrus with a hesitant, maybe a bit scared look then she said. "No." Carrus still had a shrill look as he leaned forward and said. "No, what?" 

Maria immediately responded with. "No, commissar." Just she said that Carrus flashed her a bright smile saying now brush your teeth properly Maria." Which she did. Not long after she was done as Carrus had gone out of the bathroom to let her be alone, he was standing with the three other adults, convinced she was good and tired of him now. Instead she came out and tugged his pants, looking up with a pleading look as she said. "Commissar, can you please tell me a bedtime-story?"

Carrus just laughed saying to Ionza as he handed her the wine-glass. "This is unfair, you get to have all the fun commissar Ionza. *Then he turned to the girl kneeling so he got down to her level saying.* And what do you want to hear then little princess?" He smiled brightly as the girl responded as she led him towards her gilded bedroom. "Not any old boring story, tell me one of yours commissar." They got into the bedroom, it was surprisingly tidy, Carrus concluded the mother likely was a clean-freak and had a dozen slaves clean up whenever Maria made a mess. 

Anyway she was soon in her bed with him sitting next to her, and he quizzically asked. "One of my stories little princess?" He had many flashbacks of battles fought and men and women he had known being lost to war. He swiftly pressed these thoughts from his mind as he opened his eyes again, then he said. "There were once a little princess and a big commissar." The girl squealed with joy, making Carrus pause until she stopped. "They met at a huge ship, where the little princess' dad was the boss." He then continued. "There the big commissar came as a guest, and the little princess took the big commissar on a tour of the ship."

Carrus then said. "There the big commissar met up with a bigger commissar and they discussed things, then the big commissar walked with the little princess to the firing-range." He heard more dampened enthusiasm from the girl, but she made signs she liked the story thus far by the indications he read as Carrus continued. "There the big commissar learned the little princess to shoot like a woman of her standing should." 

He checked again, the girl was asleep, with a wide grin across her face. He was glad the dark room was so clean now, as he was convinced he would had stumbled in a carelessly placed lorry or tank in a more normal bedroom for children as he had vivid images from the time Harken managed to go arse over head inside his room after stepping on his roller-skates. So Carrus soon was out of the bedroom. The father came over to Carrus with his wine-glass and said. "Looks like Maria has taken a shine to you commissar." He smiled at Carrus, who grinned back as he took the wine-glass saying. "By the Emperor's blood, that's mutual captain Carpazio." Then he gobbled down the wine from the glass.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

"What did you do commissar?" It was the voice of Irina Carpazio that was prying. Carrus just smiled as he said. "We had a tour of the ship, I discussed not in detail the pending turning a certain rating into a Skitarii with commissar Rock and we then went shooting ma'am." She looked a bit bit worried at Carrus as she said. "Is that wise commissar?" Now Ionza butted in, she was smiling as she was smoking a fat lho-rod. "Relax Irina, both commissar Carrus and myself was younger than your lass when we first handled live laspistols, and I can't think of anyone being more safety first than commissar Carrus who has had zero causalities at his firing-drills. *She took the time to smoke, then she said.* So Maria is in excellent hands when it comes to Carrus, and I also support him giving her tutelage in guns and how they are operated." 

Irina looked more at ease as Mike Carpazio said. "I'm sorry commissars, we are not used to exposing our young to guns so early." Carrus raised his free hand as he murmured. "The Emperor's blood." Then he said. "I thought it was okay with both of you that I took her shooting, and I would like to arrange for that tomorrow. *He looked pleading at her parents, who reluctantly nodded in agreement.* Good, but I must take my leave of you. See you tomorrow."

Carrus smiled as he walked out, knowing he had rocked their boat a little. It was better having the ever happy Michelle Ionza soothing things out with her charm and grace. And then again the Carpazios were a bit snobby for the taste of Carrus. He was more of a gambler, he whistled a little tune as he walked though the hallowed hallways knowing full and well if he was a mere soldier he would face time in a Penal Legion for doing this. He cared little for dogma and more stupid laws as he was ushered through the office to commissar Rock, who still were working. He heard Carrus whistling and said. "Had you been a private, I would have you flogged for that." 

Carrus calmly sat down as he said. "I know, but I'm not only allowed to whistle, but the Adeptus Mechanicus has told me to actually do whistle. *He saw Rock work the data-slate a little as his hologram came up.* It should be there in my file, under one of the many sub-sections commissar Rock." Carrus casually got up, making his way to the drinking-cabinet, he noted a deck of cards at it, and casually asked while he opened the drinking-cabinet. "Commissar Rock, are you a gambling man?" Rock did something resembling a smile back as he said. "That has been far between commissar Carrus."

Carrus came back with a flask of Freudakian Red and two wine-glasses. He poured the wine onto the glasses, then sat down. Both men mumbled. "The Emperor's blood." Then took a sip of the wine. Then Rock said. "I guess you found the Carpazios a tad stiff and formal commissar." Carrus nodded as he said. "I don't want to speak ill of them, but they seem a bit off." Rock just said with a wide grin. "I will toast you that one. Emperor's blood commissar." Carrus also said the part about the Emperor's blood and they gently clinked glasses. Rock then said. "I suggested that they should held the sermons in Low Gothic so the crew didn't look like they were getting bored to death during them, and after that I got the cold shoulder, but I expect as much as commissar." 

Carrus just scratched his jaw, then started to stock the cards and then proceeded to start dealing them. Rock asked as he cleared his desk. "What's the limit commissar?" Carrus looked casually down at the desk. "You can decide commissar Rock, I have the deepest pockets in this space of the universe." Rock smiled, and said. "One thousand credits then commissar." They spent the rest of the night haggling as they played some money-game of cards while smoking lho-rods and drinking red wine, though between the implied threats were plenty of laughter as well.

Later that night as Carrus was stumbling in the narrow corridors just holding his meltagun, he smiled. He felt content and happy with everything. He had lost thousands of credits to commissar Rock, but that man was much older and wiser in his game. He was being led by four commissarial provosts that in disciplined silence escorted and showed him the way. Eventually they met the much more sober Ionza. "You are all dismissed." She said it calmly masking her own drunkenness, though she was a slight bit unsteady which was revealed as she had to grab the rail at the side of the hallway. "Had fun with commissar Rock I see Carrus." 

He just nodded and then said. "You had a fine time with the Carpazios as well I assume." Ionza led the staggering Carrus through the grey and brightly lit hallways, where people from time to time quickly got out of their way, and was completely unwilling to even see in their eyes. Both commissars rapidly got into their private quarters for what boyfriends and girlfriends do. The next day they were both quite hungover as they got up, and now dressed in their dress-uniforms. Now they only had their laspistols and swords, and they rapidly made their way over to the quarter of captain Carpazio.

The Carpazios welcomed them as impeccably dressed as always. Carrus and Ionza made both stiff salutes to the captain briefly peeking at his medals at his navy-blue uniform. It was tailored, which was easy to spot due to the sharp perfect press of it. Maria, nodded and spoke a little to her mother, then made her way over to Carrus. With pleading eyes she looked up at him while she said. "Commissar, I have something for you." Carrus responded with a patient. "Do show." Maria deftly showed her hands, it was full of paper-men, neatly folded together which she gave to Carrus who retorted. "A look there, *He turned to Ionza unfolding the line of paper-men.* look new recruits." She giggled herself. "Indeed, just what we needed." 

Captain Carpazio then said. "What about the commissar cap commissar Carrus gave to Maria yesterday." Carrus yawed and stretched like a smug cat then he said. "Let her keep it, I loose my commissar-caps everywhere. *He shrugged.* Just take it as a gift from commissar Carrus and the commissariat." The servants soon came with large quantities of excellent food and drink, and both the commissars sat down with the family and soon was drinking vast quantities of milk as well as salads from the exquisite food-stack laid with bread, eggs, pancakes, salad, and more luxurious things which the Carpazios ate plenty of. Carrus leaned over to Mike Carpazio and said. "I discussed the case about the Rating that committed murder, he has been found and arrested captain. Me and commissar Rock goes for inducting him into the Skitarii for his sins against the Emperor and the Imperial Navy." Mike looked at Carrus in a shrill non-amused way.

"I want the man punished and burned alive for the whole crew to see. That will serve justice in my mind." Mike said it clearly, then he continued. "I even want Maria to see that." Carrus looked skeptical back as he said. "This is a matter for the commissariat now captain, I'm just doing the polite thing of informing you since commissar Rock is in charge of this and I'm his primary advisor as Commissar-Techriarch captain." He postured himself as he sat, including snatching some salad off the plate of Mike in what was an obvious threat-move while he glared into the eyes of the captain. The captain quickly said. "Apologies Commissar-Techriarch, I overstepped my authority." 

Carrus smiled a friendly smile back as he said to the much larger man. "Apology accepted, but I shall bring it up to commissar Rock's attention that the captain of the ship wants the man punished in public." He then poured himself a glass full of the milk and rapidly drank it all. Carrus then said. "The Rating Martin Aurelius' service to the Emperor *Everyone, present even the servants (if their hands weren't full) and Maria made the aquila.* and the Imperial Navy is at an end. But his service to the Omnissiah *Carrus made the sign of the cog-wheel.* is beginning. Must he be a cog in the machine." He said it with his voice laid heavy with authority, the rest rest of the people present bowed slightly to him, and Ionza with a solemn voice said. "So sayeth Commissar-Techriarch Zachary Carrus in the Emperor's year M42." Maria then spoke, with the usual childlike curiosity exhibited by child of that age. "What does that you just said commissar mean." Ionza answered with a tender smile. "What commissar Carrus means is that we shall make a machine out of a man that has failed in his service to the Emperor *Everyone made the aquila* and he is then to be one of the Ommnisiah's *Carrus made the cog-wheel as Ionza said.* most holy combat-servitors."

The rest of the breakfast was without incident as the commissars made small-talk with their hosts, and mainly listened to the religious dogma of the Carpazios that was in stark contrast to their own rather down-tuned worship of the Emperor. After a while they left Maria behind as she had classes to attend with her private tutor a Ministorum Priest named Remus a tall lanky fellow with burning fanatical eyes and little facial hair due to heavy scarring on his face, dressed in a brown Ministorum robe, carrying Eviscerator and Rosarius with pride even as he was conducting the teachings of boring things like High and Low Gothic, which Carrus took note of as he said with a shrug. "You are teaching a small girl Gothic and carrying your Eviscerator Priest? *He then closed his eyes and said.* Just as well, you never what can transpire even onboard the safest vessels of the Imperial Navy." 

He gave the man a nod while he adjusted his gun-belt as Remus and Maria disappeared out the door to teach her religious dogma. Carpazio dismissed his wife on the way to the bridge. As soon as she left them Ionza asked. "I assume we are gonna see something not everyone are supposed to captain Carpazio." He just nodded as they were led through the dark halls teeming with Storm Troopers and combat-servitors. Carpazio just nodded without a word as he saw the commissars unholster their pistols and checking on their swords while their faces just showed a steely resolve where they walked with him in the black metalled, well-lit hallway. They entered a weapon-room, full of strike-teams of both combat- and more regular servitors and the usual cache of Storm Troopers. They then beheld a black blast-door, they could feel the psychic powers almost saturating the air just out there.

The door swung open. Now a chair of power was showing itself to the captain with the two commissars escorting him, the bridge of the ship. The commissars saw two Navigators sitting on either side of a gold-rimmed tank, with a fish-like creature swimming in. Carrus went forth right to the tank and said. "You have an aquarium at the bridge of the ship, how quaint." Then he knocked twice on the glass. 

Everyone else but Carrus heard inside their minds. "Look away from the tank NOW!" The voice was smooth and deeply compelling, which was the point as everybody in the room except Carrus within milliseconds of the message either had taken cover behind control-panels or had just rolled over as balls on the floor. Carrus opened his mouth, then he saw the raw power of the warp as the fish-creature dragged down a golden headband in the same color as it's skin. Immediately Carrus' Rosarius went to work as it activated in a golden shower, yet he was cast over several computers by the power of the eye as he saw demons and other things most unholy through the protection of his Rosarius. Then he landed abruptly with a loud thunk at the metal-floor before the captain's chair. His left shoulder had caught fire, and as soon as the compelling voice said. "You can quit covering now." A soldier present doused Carrus' shoulder with anti-fire foam from a fire-extinguisher as Ionza made her way over to him after doing a comical salto just to land on a control-chair.

Carrus tried to speak as he gasped heavily. Ionza roughly heaved him onto his back, making his head slam into the metal-floor. She then hissed. "Have you lost your mind commissar Carrus? Knocking on the glass of the Navigator! Do you have a frakking death-wish?" Carrus then gave a confused. "I have seen it on pictcasts." That earned him a flathand from Ionza, who then spluttered out. "You apologize to the esteemed Navigator immediately commissar Carrus." She bent her face lower and with a low almost purring voice said. "Is that understand Commissar-Techriarch Zachary Carrus?" 

Confused anger flashed in his eyes, but by the time he was on his feet that had evaporated as he had a splitting headache and was busy rubbing his aching head then he muttered while trying to focus on the tank and even staying on his feet as he grabbed the console infront of him. "Well...ehm....Navigator....I'm truly sorry....for...ehm...hitting your...what is it called?" He swung from side to side eventually tumbling down again with a loud smack to the floor, then he got up again as he violently shook his head. Then for a few seconds he stood dumbfound infront of all the senior officers with Astropaths and Navigators on an Imperial Dictator-class cruiser, he then with more cohesion said. "I'm profoundly sorry for tapping your glass Navigator." He looked at the twisted creature with scant disbelief, yet he masked the disdain he felt by smiling warmly and he made a controlled effort to think positive thoughts of the psychical prowess and other blessings of the Navigator.

He didn't get a response from that Navigator, though one of the more human sent him one. It had no nicety in it as he heard it inside his head. "You are forgiven commissar." It was a psychic yell making Carrus stumble. Then run out of the room to throw up. He came back not long after, looking sickly as he came back. Ionza immediately got up to him and gave him some support, as she said. "That was a damn stupid thing you did commissar Carrus." He nodded as he dusted himself off then he said. "Yeah, hindsight is always twenty-twenty, or what commissar Ionza." He was still rubbing his hammering head. "It still hurts?" Ionza said it with a soothering voice. 

Carrus just nodded as Ionza gently let him rest it against her shoulder, while she patted him on the back. Their attention then turned to captain Carpazio who was sitting in the captain's chair. He said with his voice loud and clear. "Ready to jump into the warp Chief-Navigator Abritraxes?" He received the all-clear signal from the thing in the box, then did the ten second countdown. Carrus and Ionza watched the other officers grab things for balance like consoles and such, and immediately did the same. Then came the jump. The ship blinked as it jumped into the warp. For everyone else that went fluently, but not for Carrus. He drew his weapon just as they jumped as he saw a demon on the bridge. Immediately he was smashed down from Ionza who hit his head hard from behind with the guard of her powered sword. The other officers were soon upon him with their weapons drawn.

"Stand down." Everyone heard the compelling voice in their minds. Again it spoke. "Stand down people, the commissar is just suffering the after-effects of gazing into the warp through a Rosarius." Ionza helped Carrus onto his feet. Then she said in disbelief. "You son of a bitch, you have done this before for that." His weapons were quickly gathered up by other officers. The voice was heard inside her mind. "Of course, one of his forebears also knocked on the glass, they are all the same." Ionza looked perplexed on the fish-thing in the glass and then she said without think. "You bear a grudge against the Carrus-family for knocking on your glass. Are you insane?" 

Immediately a flicker of anger appeared in the eyes of the fish-thing. It swam right to the glass to look at her eye to eye. Then they heard the true gurgling voice of the Navigator. "Nobody calls me insane commissar, I'm a Navigator I do what I want. And my affairs with the Carrus-family is none of your business, concubine." Ionza looked a bit baffled on the fish-man, then she turned around pointing at Carpazio while she snarled. "I want words now captain!" The captain trailed Ionza as she had Carrus heaved over her with his arm around her shoulder, he followed her with a defeated look in his eyes. Just as the blast-door closed, Ionza snapped. "That Navigator is clinically insane captain. *Her voice hardened as her eyes narrowed.* Why the hell was we not warned that the Navigator is a loon captain Carpazio." The last words she almost spat out, she was quite clearly on edge, which the stone-faced guards at this place did well to ignore.

"Profound apologies commissars, I was not aware of the personal history between the Carrus-family and that Navigator, you shall not be needed to perform brigde-duty in the future." Carpazio sounded and was very sorry for what had transpired, and as she saw Ionza's face softening. "Both me and the crew of Heritage are personally sorry about the actions of Chief-Navigator Arbitraxes from the Borelimexias House of Imperial Navigator." Carrus then came slightly to life. "The...Borelimexias-family have been against my family for millennias captain. *Even in his quite wounded state he managed to lay a good death-glare on the captain as he continued.* You either didn't read the report about the Navigator, or deliberately pushed me infront of a member of House Borelimexias captain Mike Carpazio. *The voice were surprisingly steady as he said.* Both offenses are very severe captain." 

Carpazio got visibly pale as he looked at the brace of commissars, then he swallowed heavily and said. "Apologies commissars, I honestly didn't know about the Navigator and your family commissar Carrus. And would I let you anywhere near my daughter if I intended for the Navigator to just kill you commissar?" Carrus looked tired at the captain still letting small Ionza support his massively muscled frame, but his expression got milder as he said. "Probably not, but didn't it light some alarm-bells when a Navigator from a battleship transfered to your cruiser captain Carpazio?" Carpazio allowed himself a small smile as he answered. "Honestly not commissar Carrus as that's normal procedure for the Imperial Navy as a battleship due to stresses foster the most powerful psykers, be them both Navigators and Astropaths, and we can cut down on them with having fewer of them as there never are enough onboard here, but with greater power so they still keep the nasty stuff at bay."

Carrus got out the seal of High Inquisitor Selpid, and then he whispered to Ionza to access the web. She immediately obeyed after dumbing Carrus in a chair after a hapless crew-member was swiftly ushered aside by Carpazio. Passwords and DNA-tests flashed across the screen as Ionza gave up both getting deep into the Inquisitorial archives. She plotted in the key-words of Carrus and Borelimexias, as Carrus mulled. "I read something captain about the Borelimexias-family having a grudge about an execution a member of my family did millennias ago. *He shrugged in the chair.* But I thought it was irrelevant since I haven't even met a Navigator until right now and have only read what the Inquisition has given me, and none of that mentioned Navigators in boxes." 

He coffed a little, into a handkerchief, and Carpazio quickly murmured. "Thank the Emperor, you are okay commissar." Carrus looked back at the Imperial Navy captain eyes narrowing as he said. "What the hell do you mean by he is okay? I still has a splitting headache after this, and I had the displeasure of glaring into the warp." Carpazio smiled as he looked upon the handkerchief saying. "You are not spitting blood, so except the headache you will be fine, though I think you should see a brain-scrambler anyway commissar, just in case of injury."

Carrus looked dizzily up at Carpazio as he said. "You are calling the Astropaths brain-scrambler captain?" Carpazio shook his head, as he said. "No the brain-scrambler is a machine, that scans your brain for bleeding commissar, and you just saw into hell." Carrus grinned suppressing the pain he was enduring as he said. "I will go. *Then he yelled out.* Get a medical-team up here, medical emergency!" Ionza finally had gotten through the wards and sigils and was now accessing the reports about the Borelimexiases and the Carrus-family, just as a medical-team arrived and immediately placed Carrus on a stretcher after one of their number sat a syringe of sedatives into his neck. 

The captain was incredulous as he asked the chief medical officer. "Doctor, any good reason for you to syringing commissar Carrus?" The old man looked the captain straight in the eyes, he had a darkish complexion, the Storm Trooper-uniform were full of small cracks that showed it's heavy used, the man himself had two lasers replacing his eyes so he looked incredibly threatening, though he had an oddly comforting voice, gravelly it might be as he spoke. "Protocol captain for head-trauma, no chances are worth taking." Ionza got up, and saluted the doctor who saluted back and said. "Nice to see you again Doc, we missed you at the Schola." He just shrugged and said. "This job carries a better pay-grade and I'm through trudging through jungles after you and commissar Carrus. Congrats on the promotion Commissar Ionza." She smiled back and said. "Congrats on the pay-grade and advancement."

Then the doctor started giving a whole bottle of medical orders, and the medical team rushed Carrus out of the weapon-room. Carpazio finally stepped in watching the screen. He said. "So you and Doctor Varan is old acquaintances commissar Ionza. *He smiled smugly as he said while the computer in the background was working hard processing the orders from Ionza.* He has been holding back on me, as he could have said that and I would have invited him to the captain's table alongside you two." Ionza sighed though with a smile. "That's the reason Doc held back on you, he hates eating with the high-ups, even as a high-up himself he almost always ate with the students." Carpazio looked flushed and surprised on the screen as he muttered. "Mother Mercy!" 

Ionza who had the back to the screen abruptly turned around, and watched the screen though she managed to hide her surprise, at least to a certain degree as she said. "Over one hundred executions of commissars of Carrus' line on Navigators from House Borelimexias in the last five millennias alone." She scrolled down reading the data on each slate, most were detailed and well-founded but a few were places it was obvious the Carrus-family had benefited enormously from. So with a sideways glance she said. "You are all sworn to secrecy! Anyone breathing a word of this WILL begin serving the Emperor through service of the Omnissiah as a Skitarii. *She laid her cold gaze at Carpazio.* That goes even for you captain." That was said in the low almost purring voice Ionza had when someone had seen something she really didn't want them to see and still didn't want to mind-scrub them.

Carpazio just said. "Duly noted commissar." Then Ionza started to lead him away to a more secluded spot in the warship. They went through some heavily guarded corridors with checkpoints and turrets, or wall-mounted combat-servitors, and they almost crashed from time to time into teams on Storm Troopers who held live exercises. Eventually they reached a spot as Ionza leaned in completely close and whispered with her hand up at the ear of captain Carpazio. "Commissar Carrus is under no circumstances to be allowed access to the bridge or even anything that remotely has to do with the Navigators, even the ones not of House Borelimexias. Especially not the ones of rival houses. Capish captain?" Carpazio just nodded, as they rapidly were on their way to the quarters of the Carpazios, neither said a word, though their pace were almost running. 

Eventually they entered it, and after Ionza made a swift search for bugs, she then headed to the captain, while she more gently said. "I'm sorry for my behavior captain, but commissar Carrus is a very dangerous man, and I'm the only thing that can prevent him from slaughtering the Navigators." Carpazio looked worried at the lithe woman standing there in the sparkling, nice commissar-uniform, then he said. "Everything is forgiven commissar." Ionza then said still looking worried around. "Do you think the guys that saw this will keep their mouths shut, or is it better to order a mind-scrub right now." Carpazio calmly said with a slight smile. "The men would be deeply stupid if they ever as you said, breathed a word of this."

Ionza made a brutal smirk as she said. "Glad you retained your sense of humor captain." She saw how he almost jumped due to her smile, though the voice was pretty mild, she smiled more gently now as she continued on while she went over to the elaborately decorated cupboard, and got herself a nice bottle of Freudakian Red. "I will go and see to commissar Carrus. *She pointed at Carpazio while she picked up two more bottles.* You will lay a lid on this captain Carpazio, this is an order by commissarial decree." As Ionza steamed past him he said. "Aye commissar." She didn't answer, though she grinned as the captain understood the seriousness of the situation as she wandered forward towards the sick-bay where Carrus were holed up. She quickly came upon commissar Rock, just as she was heading over to the sickbay. 

He was less than happy as he stood there with his gold-plated boltgun in hand and roared. "Commissar, I demand words!" Pointing at her from across the hallway, where he had stood as part of the checkpoint, clad in carapace, yet still dressed in the bling of war most commissars dressed in. His face was writhing in displeasure. She stopped looking at the scary black man in the fine commissar-uniform that came thundering towards her, he finally reached her as he called out. "Commissar Ionza, why the hell is this place on lockdown? I demand to know the reason why." Ionza calmly said. "When you are done yelling commissar I shall whisper you the answer, capish commissar Rock?"

He swallowed heavily and then said to Ionza. "Sure as long as I get the reason why." Then Ionza got up to his ear, and took her hand right to it, and whispered. "There was an incident regarding commissar Carrus and a Navigator commissar. Lets just say commissar Carrus is way to dangerous to be allowed to carry a grudge to the Navigator." Commissar Rock nodded, then whispered back with his hand at the ear of Ionza voice barely audible. "Shall I accompany you to commissar Carrus? Commissar Ionza?" She nodded and said with her regular voice. "Company would be more than welcome commissar Rock. *Then she looked over at the lieutenant of the Storm Troopers that had been in command of this checkpoint as she gently pried.* I assume it's alrite if the commissar accompanies me a bit lieutenant?" 

The burly man in the grey-green Storm Trooper-uniform with powered fist and metal legs and boltgun just grunted and nodded. Ionza wondered in her silent mind if she had done anything to piss him off before she turned to Rock and said. "I heard you had a good time with commissar Carrus, and that you are quite a gambler commissar." When she said the thing about gambling Rock shot her a stern look, and she said. "Oh sorry, we have always allowed the men to gamble on Freudakia to a limited degree at least. I didn't know." He said calmly as soon as they were out of earshot of their men. "It doesn't matter much here, the Storm Troopers ain't paid well enough to gamble much anyway, but I would appreciate it if you never brought up that I'm a proficient gambler infront of my Storm Troopers again commissar Ionza as I'm sure I'm perfectly clear."

He looked a bit threatening over her as he loomed threatening over her while they walked towards the sickbay. Ionza just smirked and said. "Yeah, my mistake, but congratulations on the wins over commissar Carrus, commissar Rock." Rock just smiled a blazed smile then he said. "Commissar Carrus is a fine gambler, I can attest to that, but what happened with the Navigator?" Ionza stopped, then tugged Rock into a corner and leaned in like she had done so many times in the jungle and whispered. "The Chief-Navigator has a grudge towards the Carrus-family due to family-history and blasted him with the third eye." Rock looked like a stuffed fish for a few moments then he whispered back. "Is commissar Carrus alright?" Ionza just nodded, and drew her laspistol as she saw a couple a ratings come down the hallway, and then asked Rock for tips about weapon-cleaning, which meant the ratings passed the commissars with rather odd looks at their faces due to commissars being asked for tips in weapon-cleaning was common, commissars asking eachother for tips was anything but.

Rock patiently explained to Ionza how the maintenance worked and she stood there with a slightly goofy grin as the older commissar both showed and told her like she was a new recruit how to handle a laspistol she has handled since she was ten. As soon as the Ratings were gone Ionza said with a grin. "Well thank you commissar for showing me everything about my laspistol." Rock just sat up a cruel grin as he said. "I don't know puppy, but something tells me you have more combat-experience than me despite our age-difference." Ionza just winked at him with a smile while she giggled a little.

Ionza looked a tad pensive at the man over twice her age as they got going again, she looked at him with a crooked smile as she said. "You have popped your cherry in battle, right commissar?" Rock looked perplexed at her, then he answered. "I didn't say I never saw battle, I said you have seen more battles. I was even present during the Serenity-campaign" Ionza continued to grin (until she heard Rock mention the Serenity-campaign) before retorting. "Oh the Serenity-campaign that was a pretty hard war. *Rock nodded and gave her a sign to keep talking.* You have read our files commissar Rock." They closed in on the sickbay as they passed another weaponized checkpoint , manned with Skitarrii, the inhuman monsters on thread stood there, with weapons bristling in the enclosed space, it was almost a travesty thinking those things once were humans. 

Now they were parodies of their former humanity with weapons jutting out where their chests and arms used to be, many had powered fists in order to deal with opponents of that nature. Even so, it was easy for Rock to just pass a DNA and eye-exam allowing the two commissars easy access to the infirmary. They made their way past the buzzling doctors and nurses there, though the infirmary was light on patients. Eventually they reached the room where Carrus was holed up. He was sitting in his bed playing Vindicare Commando, not too interested in the outside word on a handheld console as the two commissars entered his hospital-room, the room was like an ordinary white-walled hospital-room with the same sparse furnitures every hospital-room on Freudakia seemed to have. He smiled at Ionza as she entered first. "Oh hi darling maybe we shall-" He cut himself short as he saw both the serious expression of Ionza and that commissar Rock were with her.

Ionza then with her voice showing that she expected Carrus to act in a whole other way said. "Why are you playing console-games, shouldn't you be plotting revenge on the Navigator commissar Carrus?" Carrus just shrugged and said. "I thought about it, but even though I made a silly mistake in knocking on the glass, I still think he has other issues." He then got closer to her kneeling in his bed as he stuck his face next to hers and with a low voice he said. "I plan to send you to the Navigator and I want you to tender some peace-offering." Ionza looked shocked back at him then she said. "Who are you and where have you disposed the real Carrus?" 

Carrus laughed gently as he kneeled infront of her with the white duvet over his legs then he calmly retorted. "I figured the Navigator hadn't hit me with the blast from his third eye just because of me knocking on the glass that most likely is protected against just that. No ma'am, the Navigator has a deep-seated grudge against me and I for one want a powerful Navigator as a friend, not an enemy, so please do it." Ionza then said. "I called him insane, and he called me concubine Carrus I don't think-" Carrus raised his hand and Ionza cut herself off. He said calmly with a smile. "I could be angry at the Navigator, but I suspect commissars from the Carrus-family has a history of executing Navigators from the Borelimexias-family, which I pointed out." Ionza replied instead. "Excuse me commissar Carrus, you pointed out the Borelimexias had a grudge towards you, not that commissars from the Carrus-family executed Navigators."

Carrus smiled gently as he stroked gently the left cheek of Ionza saying. "I guess we have some way to go, but the Navigator must be taken care of either way." It was pretty obvious for both Ionza and Rock that Carrus was souped up on various drugs as he first had been sedated by the doctor who then had given him the antidote due to stable life-signs on the monitor. Carrus still was rubbing his head from time to time. Ionza asked tenderly as she sat down next to her beloved in the bed. "Your head is still hurting Carrus?" 

Carrus rubbed it a bit, then he said. "Yeah, but I feel woozy because of the drugs Doc gave me." Ionza grinned, and said. "Do you really want me to talk to the thing that called me a concubine Carrus?" Carrus laughed softly saying. "Of course, but first I want you to act like a concubine." Then he gently kissed her. Ionza smiled as she returned the kiss. Carrus looked at commissar Rock saying. "You can take down the alert-calls, as I will be occupied with commissar Ionza, discussing stuff-" Ionza immediately cut him off. "Discussing stuff regarding the negotiations with the Navigator." Rock smiled at the teenagers, knowing they obviously were lying to him with all their teenage indiscretion as he just winked and went outside to cancel the general alarm as he knew the teenagers would do other things as as soon as he closed the door. He immediately heard the lock snap and some muffled laughter from the room. Yet he went away to tell Carpazio that the general alert was to be canceled.

After traveling for some minutes he reached the bridge where the captain was mustering the forces. around every corner stood at least one squad of Storm Troopers. He smiled a little as he saw the captain, he obviously never had faced a boarding-party before as he stood in the middle with a golden power-armour, but without the helmet as his face was exposed, even though everyone else were wearing pressure suits with masks and seal and everything. Two gigantic fists meant Carpazio could never get a helmet on. Rock could hardly resist snickering as he entered the packed place he said. "Have you lot ever been in an actual firefight?" 

The men looked glanced around looking like the human equivalent of question-marks as Carpazio came over to the commissar saying. "I have had a few simulated-" Rock cut him off. "Had you been a captain of the Imperial Guard I would have shot you dead here and now for the use of stupid tactics. *he laid back his head laughing before he continued. "Had commissar Carrus been here he would have been rolling of laughter instead of committing slaughter this is the worst tactics I have seen since a general at 20 years of age thought his men should march side by side at Serenity." His smile disappeared, he remembered the suffering at Serenity, how he was forced to blast the back of the head out of that general and take care himself, and actually telling the troops to do their damage from cover. He was the savior of Serenity, he charged bravely the lines of fire. Not he, commissar Jerome Rock. He covered with his men.

The battle had been against the ruinous powers over the planet. Rock had been a man in his early thirties when the campaign started. Incompetence amongst the general PDF meant he soon advanced up the grades as a commissar, and soon he earned a reputation for being a commissar very prone to execute higher-ups, and then he appointed new leaders amongst those he saw in action. He remembered as a junior-commissar his first execution, it was of a rather moronic lieutenant that wanted them to charge Chaos Space Marines instead of laying a trap. Rock remembered the ambush then, the hail of fire, the lieutenant laying dead for drawing powered sword and wanting to charge the Corrupted Marines over grounds without any cover. He took one step before Rock had up his laspistol. 

The memory was shut out as Carpazio asked. "Shall I dismiss the Storm Troopers commissar?" He stood right by him. Rock grunted. "Leave one in twenty, and get yourself a helmet captain as I carry a Refractor Shield and you are the only one here who would suffer if something went wrong like the armour of the bridge collapsing." The majority of the Storm Troopers left as Rock went with the captain over to the blast-window, they saw the Navigators working with their warp-eyes peering into the warp and hands guiding the warship through the warp as they were sitting down in comfy control-chairs and their servants were milling about giving them all sort of stuff, yet behind them sat steely-faced commissar-provosts, the security in case one went nuts. All had bolters with blessed bolts in which was specially blessed to penetrate psychic shields.

"You haven't seen many battles I presume." Rock said it calmly, just giving a sideways glance to Carpazio. "How did you know?" Carpazio answered he glanced down at Rock, who just smirked saying. "You stood in the middle of the room in the open, with too many Storm Troopers around you and spread out in a rather idiotic way." Carpazio tried with a joke-filled voice to say. "Good I'm a Naval officer and not a Guardsman-" He cut himself off short as he saw the shrill look of Rock, he had seen that many times before at commissars certainly not amused about something and he closed his eyes, it didn't get any better there he saw the eyes of Carrus and Ionza from not too far back. He shrugged a little, sweat poured from his head, he wished he didn't pack the powered fists. "Next time you bring an officer with actual tactical decorum or you will most certainly answer to me, and shall you wear the Suitinator, wear a frakking helmet captain." Commissar Rock said it as he had walked a couple of paces away from him making the cape and greatcoat flutter, while striking a dramatic pose while pointing a finger at him. 

Then the commissar left him as he concluded it was best to let the freaks that was the Navigators navigate and not be distracted by him. As the commissar left though the blast-doors Carpazio muttered audible only to himself. "Show-off." Indeed he didn't like that commissar, even though he knew Carrus and Ionza would have reacted in the same way as commissar Rock and they were prone to stepping on toes themselves with their death-glares and not too veiled threats, but they could be forgiven due to their youth. Or at least that was what Carpazio thought.

As for Carrus and Ionza they laid exhausted after-sex, both with lit lho-rods in their mouths, they enjoyed a day off from the activities they normally had to partake in and were eagerly chatting about trivial things that mattered for nobody but themselves. Weapon-drilling and such. That was the disadvantage of their overpromotions. They had responsibilities along the lines of a veteran like Jonathan Rock who had been at the game for like twenty years. Meanwhile Maria was lectured by Remus alone in a small, sparsely furnished classroom with only a desk and chair for Remus and a chair and small table for Maria, plus a casket and a few lockers. The room was brightly lit with images of the Emperor and his loyal Primarchs on not only the walls that was usual but also on the floor and in the roof which was less usual. 

Already she was learning High Gothic which normally even for aristocracy wasn't studied in such nouns until later as the Latinized speech was almost melodic compared to Low Gothic more often spoken. She was bored by bending verbs in the language, a disinterest evident on her face as she bent the verbs. She missed having friends on her own age as it bored her always being surrounded by adults or being with the drab priest that was more interested in her fanaticism and where she placed the letters on the pages than anything else, or so it at least seemed for her as she sat there while he was getting onto his boring sermons in High Gothic which was even more boring for the listener who understood what he actually said.

Irina was on her hand also occupied with creating a sowing-circle for the officers wives. They sat there quietly and sowed in a finely decorated room with soft, colorful coaches and nice tables. They chatted away about matters they thought were fully important, but for any sensible person would be just gossip. On the Schola Freudakia life was going it's turn. 

A delicate balance was maintained by McLandi patiently drilling the snipers of tomorrow as Harken was doing the same with the commissars-to-be while he was screaming at them to run in the rain as heavy boots clanked against the black tarmac as rain was hailing down at them and Natrax was filing report after report while rain battered into his window with the noise rain hitting windows make while he was wondering what Carrus and Ionza were doing now so far from where he was, as he more than once wistfully turned around towards the windows and looked upward towards where they were traveling in the warp.

While right now they were certainly not thinking about their Headmaster as they were relaxing with eachother on their way to Ciralix on the Dictator-class cruiser Heritage, which was guided through the warp by the experienced fins of Arbitraxes Borelimexias who patently guided it round the worst things in the warp through a mixture of power, skill and knowledge only helped by his own protégées and the Astropaths that had mind-melded while the commissarial provosts sat there on the directly boring bridge-duty waiting for the unlikely event that a Navigator or Astropath should go nuts and kill them all as they sat there with their bolters loaded with the special blessed bullets meant to harm psykers each sat just trailing the mentioned psykers without a word, just gazing at them trying to spot anything like if they had the chance.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Oddly for a man of the stature of commissar Rock, he found himself letting Carrus close on what was going on at the warship where he was in charge of hundreds of commissarial provosts who all deferred to him. Though with Carrus he found his workload reduced as the young man was of equal standing as himself. They were going on an inspection to the engine-room, a dirty place where thousands of people worked non-stop. They saw people on the huge treadmill walk mile after mile, while they witnessed the taskmasters cracking bull-whips over the heads of the slaves on the treadmill while yelling commands to them about their pace and such.

The brace of commissars just stood on a pathway above it all as they witnessed it, each with a lit lho-rod of his own in his mouth. Both were clad in a blackened out uniform with all their rather advanced wargear. The noise of the place were breathtaking as Carrus yelled to Rock just to be heard over the sound of engines and people. "Seems like everything is in order here commissar Rock! I suggest we should move on and rather concentrate on the troopers as they can actually do some damage if the Warp has influenced them."

Rock looked down on the provosts amongst the slaves who milled around at treadmill, inspecting the slaves, looking them in the eyes trying to discern corruption. He yelled back. "Affirmative commissar Carrus, lets go!" They were soon exiting the engine-room with the walking-slaves as they both tossed their lho-rods into a garbage-bin near the bulky black blastdoors which guarded the entrance/exit of the engine-room (which of course were heavily guarded by dozens of Skitarii with all forms of weaponry attached to them, which means they were basically treaded heavy weapon-platforms) and entering the bulkheads where the Storm Troopers were. They passed a few heavily weaponized checkpoints where a mixture of Storm Troopers and Skitarrii was standing guard.

Both commissars made a point of getting the Storm Troopers to remove any masks they were wearing and then they peered into the eyes of the recipient, though they only found normal stuff, not warp-corruption. But that they both were happy about as Carrus said to Rock as they left a checkpoint. "I'm glad the people here are clean. Maybe you should pray to the Emperor that each and every checkpoint goes like this on commissar Rock."

Rock just sneered. "Can't you pray yourself commissar?" Carrus looked a bit dejected up at the larger man as they continued to walk in the hallways with people taking great care of avoiding either man as Carrus answered. "Truthfully commissar Rock. I don't pray to the Emperor, as I fear praying to him would draw his ire." Rock grinned as he said. "I have heard that from more than one fellow commissar before, infact I think over half of my provosts has your belief about that you should fear the Emperor. *He continued as he saw Carrus casually inspect a few troopers that were milling about.* And we commissars fear the Emperor just as we are feared by the common soldiers." Everyone within earshot made the aquila s soon as the Emperor were said, and Carrus then just tapped the shoulders of the soldiers sending them on their merry ways having found no fault of either man.

They soon were walking towards a battlestation where Storm Troopers were manning turrets with huge guns that could go in all directions underneath the warship. Rock then said as they took a sleek steel-grey elevator down towards it. "How do you think I should resolve my current situation with work?" Carrus looked a bit put off by the sudden question as he responded with. "I'm assuming you feel over-worked commissar?" Rock merely nodded and Carrus continued. "Maybe you can promote some of your provosts, you must have some that you think could handle it all about being full commissars, commissar."

Rock looked skeptically at Carrus as he said. "I have very few candidates commissar Carrus, but the case is that I don't trust myself or even you in this matter." Carrus raised an eyebrow as he said. "How come you ain't trusting me in this matter sir?" Rock looked a bit glumly at the much younger man while he spoke. "We are too similar as persons commissar Carrus, so I'm asking you to sic commissar Ionza on the case." Carrus just smirked as the elevator came to a stop at the very bottom of the ship. The two commissars soon exited as Carrus gave his answer. "Commissar Ionza will go through the files as she does things differently from either of us." Rock merely nodded and then said. "Where is commissar Ionza by the way?" Carrus shrugged as he said. "She have oddly enough joined the sowing-club of Mrs. Carpazio." Rock started to laugh attracting quite the looks from nearby Storm Troopers and ratings, though Carrus quickly gestured to them to look away as Rock said. "I never thought commissar Ionza would stand such snobbish people."

Now it was Carrus' turn to laugh as he himself said. "Completely agreed, I mean what the hell does those girls want with her? She is from another planet compared to them, she goes with skimpy dresses in her spare-time, they goes in ball-gowns so detailed I'm certain they loose half their kids in the ruffles." Both men laughed heartily as Ionza meanwhile was walking with Irina Carpazio. She was like her boyfriend fully armed, even toting the sniper-rifle with her, despite the limited use it would be onboard the ship due to the cramped confines, but then again she felt much safer having it on her person than in her luggage where some stupid or corrupt servant could loose it.

Irina looked happily at Ionza who had finally after much prodding said yes to attend a meeting with her sewing-club. Ionza on her part looked at the garishly clad guards. The armour was an imitation of powered armour, yet was far from it as it was far to embellished in the form. Also in that weapon-room were images of the Emperor and his Primarches doing some heroic fighting. Ionza had seen this thing thousands of times and she was dead-tired of it yet showed little sign of the fatigue as she said with a cheery voice to Irina. "It's okay if my longlas accompanies me inside Irina?"

Irina looked a bit ruefully at her as she answered. "I would prefer that you came in a dress-uniform and not armed for war anyway, so I guess it's okay Michelle." She herself was dressed in a gaudy ball-gown of an orange complexion, but in general was just an explosion of colors. Ionza smirked as she retorted. "You have to forgive me for not going in my dress-uniform but it's my first time in the warp and Lord Commissar Harken said we should always carry our weapons on us in the warp, just in case something goes wrong." The embellished bejeweled door was opened by two guards in ridiculously embellished golden armour. Ionza concluded quickly that the guardsmen likely wouldn't last a minute on Freudakia but they probably could march very well as she entered the room.

At the center of the room was a large round table with lots of sewing-stuff. Around it in ridiculously heavily decorated ball-gowns of all colors sat a gaggle of high-born ladies, they all were occupied with sewing things like pillows or gaudy uniforms. They were sitting in nice and expensive leather-chairs. Ionza guessed most had their legs crossed, but couldn't really tell due to how the dresses were splayed out. The walls was of that over-embellished war-loving design with the Emperor and his Primarches depicted as doing something heroic. Ionza closed her eyes for a second and in her silent mind cursed the creator of this so-called art. She was snapped out of her chain of thoughts as Irina presented her as the gaudy, bejeweled doors were getting closed. "This is the Imperial heroine commissar Michelle Ionza ladies."

All the ladies got up from the chairs and filed over towards the lithe woman, who clearly was far shorter than even the shortest of them. The ladies went one by one making deep curtsies to her while presenting themselves. Flustered she answered with a stiff military salute as one ridiculously dressed lady after another came over saying their name and who were their husband all in a very orderly fashion as eventually she had been presented to all.

She leaned over to Irina whispering. "How do I address them Irina? *Irina looked quizzically at Ionza so she continued to whisper.* Shall I address a lady here with Mrs. Tarienko for example?" Irina just nodded, and gestured for Ionza to take seat next to the youngest of the ladies, which Ionza did while she placed the longlas on the floor next to her and smiled to the pretty dark-haired lady with her hair in a bob-cut with some curls, a rather pale complexion no doubt by either makeup or surgery, quite tall, Ionza infact in her silent mind though she reminded her a bit of an ostrich as she said. "You have to excuse me for bringing the armory with me Mrs. Joyburg, but I don't trust the servants in keeping an eye on my equipment."

Ionza crossed her legs while Joyburg answered with her cheery voice. "Yeah you know, you can never trust the servants to keep track of anything. I mean yesterday I had my maid whipped for forgetting milk with my recaf." A buzz started as the other ladies came with similar histories, until Ionza said with a diplomatic tone. "I avoid whipping people, it leaves scars and make them resent you, it's better to dole out other punishment like making them wash stuff." An elderly lady sitting quite near Ionza with a ramrod straight back, shrill unamused brown eyes, grey hair sticking out from a too large and badly-fitting hat balancing atop of her head snorted out with her posh though gravelly sounding voice. "The servants, they ought to know their place. But that's not what we are here to discuss. No commissar Michelle Ionza we are here to discuss suffrage for women."

Ionza answered surprised. "I'm sorry Mrs. Carlsen but I thought Ciralix had universal suffrage." Ionza got out her cigar-case and lightened up a lho-rod, just as she heard the women starting to whisper frantically amongst themselves. After Ionza had taken a good puff of smoke from the lho-rod she finally said to Irina. "Excuse me Mrs. Carpazio, but why are everybody suddenly whispering about me?" Irina immediately came back with her answer. "Your lho-rod commissar, in general lho and alcohol is not consumed in polite company on Ciralix." Ionza took one more puff of smoke from the lho-rod then extinguished it into a finely decorated glass that once had contained some wine-like liquid, though more likely of the non-alcoholic variety than anything else as she said. "I'm sorry ladies, I was not aware of that lho-rods ain't smoked in good company on Ciralix."

Mrs. Carlsen answered. "It's fine child, we are aware you are a stranger to the customs of Ciralix." Ionza looked pensively at Mrs. Carlsen. Then Mrs. Carlsen said. "The important issue here is that we need human rights for the women of high birth and standing." Ionza wrinkled her nose as she responded with. "If you want my support, then it involves the right for all women and men of any standing, even for the servants and slaves to have basic rights Mrs. Carlsen." A gasp went through the conservative women as Carlsen who was badly rocked by this said to Irina. "Mrs. Carpazio, this is an outrage, the commissar is completely off her rockers-" The was as far as she came as Ionza snarled. "The commissar is sitting right here and prefers to be addressed when talked about Mrs. Carlsen."

With that Mrs. Carlsen got up as she looked peeked at Ionza, while she said. "Well now, I have never been spoken to in such a way." Ionza calmly responded with. "I will support rights for the common man and woman, which means you ain't allowed to abuse your servants anymore. *Her look had gone from one of pleasure and niceties to a tired shrill look in her merciless brown eyes as she then almost spat out.* Is that understood? Capish?" She glared around the table letting everyone excluding only Irina as she had been the only one that hadn't come with a history of abusing servants. A few of the ladies, mainly the oldest ones followed Mrs. Carlsen out the bejeweled door. Though before they left Ionza said to them as she stood up shifting her greatcoat so they could see her weapons clearly. "Remember now you have my eyes upon you, and I WILL crack down on any abuse on any servants with severity. Hopefully that is understood. Capish?" Everyone of them mumbled something and gave her a nod, except Mrs. Carlsen who just snorted and left in a huff through the door being shocked that Ionza dared to threaten them when the guards could hear it.

As the doors closed Ionza once more got seated as she smiled a pleasant smile to the rest while saying. "I'm so sorry ladies some of the more conservative ladies ain't in support of what I believe in. But basic rights means just that as I'm not a high-born lady." Joyburg then said while she looked shocked at Ionza. "You are not commissar, but your exploits and heroism is a clear trait of the upper classes and you are the consort of the man that shall rule Ciralix." Ionza giggled as she turned to face Joyburg then she opened her mouth and said. "You underestimate the low classes Mrs. Joyburg and severely. That you must stop doing along with your mishandling of your servants." She added in a glare of doom at Joyburg to reinforce the message then said calmly. "We shall set everyone free my consort and me, I can promise you that much ladies, and that is a word I give as a commissar."

The rest of that evening Ionza spent in the dull company of the conservative officer-wives onboard Heritage as Carrus and Rock inspected and plotted promotions, while Ionza sewed with them demonstrating her tight sutures could indeed be used as embroidering on soft silk-pillows while she explained how it worked in the field of battle to the slightly shocked ladies of good breeding.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Carrus and Rock after a while of deliberation and more trivial discussion eventually went to the gym-area of Heritage. It was that one meant for higher-ranking officers, they had been at their private quarters just gathering up gym-bags and laying away most of their most advanced wargear since they more than likely would just get in their way as they trained anyway and the training facility had insufficient storing-space for heavy weaponry like the rather well-decorated boltgun of Rock, nevermind the clanky meltagun and the idea of it just being protected by a small padlock.

The locker-room was a plain one, with metallic, black floor, the metal closets were of a grey paint as the two commissars gently folded their capes and trenchcoats into a locker of his own. Jogging-shoes replaced the normal combat-boots for both men as they joked while they got their water-bottles filled as they stood there with black commissarial t-shirts and shorts, even them marking them out as commissars.

Then they made their way upstairs to the training-facility. It was a quite nice facility with advanced apparatuses of strength everywhere. The two commissars just gave cruel smirks making their way to the row of treadmills. Soon they were both making good pace as they ran.

Suddenly to their shock they saw Ionza who had came there earlier. She had just finished with a grueling training-session of her own. She smiled as she saw them, making her way over while she wiped sweat from her forehead with a small black towel. Even she was clad in shorts and t-shirt denouncing her as a commissar. She said as she got over to her lover's treadmill. "Looks like you are in for some fun boys."

Rock then answered. "We have something we want to discuss with you commissar Ionza." His voice was laid heavy with authority and as he spout of the last parts the few officers that was in the vicinity quickly got out of the way finishing whatever forms for training they were doing heading to the other side of the facility.

Ionza giggled as she saw the other officers go saying. "The children are going while the adults, the commissars are discussing their fates." Carrus shot in as he increased his running-speed on the treadmill. "Well commissar Ionza, commissar Rock feels you are uniquely qualified for sitting down and getting grips on who of the commissar-provosts to recommend for promotion to at least junior commissars as he fears the two of us are too prone to nepotism." Ionza made her face more serious saying. "It's impossible to be entirely neutral commissars as even I would use it to a certain degree commissars, and I demand the use of your office for such a thing commissar Rock."

Rock then as he increased his own speed on the treadmill said. "We have discussed this at length commissar Ionza and you are less prone to it so use my office as you see fit, so can you do the small favor to me?" Ionza smiled as she made a stiff salute saying. "It's as good as done already commissar Rock." She smirked as she saw the two running males sloppily return her salute while they were running. Then she turned and as she drank some water from her water-bottle she turned while accusatory pointing her pointer-finger at Carrus while she with a brutal smile playing across her face said. "Commissar Carrus, you have been shrinking in your duty."

Carrus immediately stopped running spreading his legs landing on the sides of the treadmill as he growled. "What the frak are you talking about commissar Ionza." She smiled more gently as she retorted. "The little princess has asked for the big commissar. *She turned to leave saying.* Both of them." She left laughing which freaked out a few officers who had been quite lively as they had entered the training-facility. Though they easily split rank as the lithe woman walked right past them at the staircase. Carrus and Rock for their parts were soon training while they also joked amongst themselves. Yet they were strangely alone as the rest didn't even dare to run over to them with the question. "Are you done with this machine commissars?" A question even they wouldn't have any reason to react with hostility upon. Yet they cared little for that as they genuinely enjoyed the company of eachother while executing a training-program for the upper-body.

Ionza meanwhile showered at the unisex-locker room then quickly got dressed and then was on her way over at her own quarters. She then made her way first to the quarters of herself and Carrus retrieving her own wargear, then she made her way over to the office of commissar Rock. One of the square-jawed guards there said with his voice heavy with authority. "Commissar Rock is not present at the moment commissar Ionza." Ionza flashed a cruel smile while she let merciless fire light in her eyes as she said. "I know that already commissar-provost, commissar Rock has granted me the use of his office." The two guards rapidly exchanged uncertain glances, before the second one let her in while he said. "You are welcome to use any facility the commissar has at his disposal commissar Ionza." He then hissed to the other provost as Ionza entered, closing the door.

She worked a little at the computer, setting a password-override. Then she got up the leading candidates of the commissar-provosts. She shifted through the files. They all had some mental baggage which came through as Ionza got up the holograms of them. Eventually she hit the buzzer at the desk of Rock saying. "Bring me the commissar-provost Mathias Carlesen commissar-provost." Some time went, Ionza had time to pour herself a glass of Freudakian Red as she continued to do some filing, thinking Rock likely wouldn't mind as she went over some disciplinary-records. That she was quickly done with as she didn't alter anything due to she knew Rock likely wouldn't like her doing that for rather obvious reasons.

Eventually the commissar-provost Mathias Carlsen were at the door of commissar Rock's office. The tall man, sporting an unruly crop of grey hair and beard under his peaked commissar-cap entered in his smart commissar-uniform greatly contrasting with the plain one Ionza wore, Ionza had sat the office-chair facing the other way as she was reaching for an archive. The bulky man entered and even without permission got seated while he said with his harsh baritone voice showing he would make a lousy frontman for any band. "Have you heard about the two kid-commissars, commissar Rock? *Ionza gestured for him to continue.* It's a travesty, I tell you, they are running the ship to the ground, like I'm ever gonna take an order from a woman." Ionza then spun around looking at least mildly irriating into his eyes as she growled. "So that's how you feel provost?" She left a particular spittle at provost. Carlsen looked her sternly back in the eyes as he said. "Women should be home birthing children not-" Ionza smashed her hand into the desk as she snapped. "You are dismissed commissar-provost. Pray to the God-Emperor I won't destroy your frakking career." He rapidly left the office as Ionza resisted the urge to execute the man on the spot for insubordination. Though she rapidly pounded into the computer a recommendation to make him another involuntary member of the Skitarii.

The next thirty or so interviews went with similar outcomes as Ionza then started calling onto the carpet more junior provosts. She first marked down a man in his early thirties, and just called him in. The square-jawed man had been for the last decade in the rut at the engine-room where he whipped slaves into action there. He eventually entered the office. Ionza looked wearingly at him as she with a low though challenging voice purred as she sat in the half-dark hiding her rather glum outlook in the office-chair. "Do you have any issues about working under a female superior commissar-provost Bernard Atlee?" Atlee dressing in a drab commissar-uniform more in common with Ionza just to spare money than the other considerations answered. "Not unless she is incompetent commissar."

Ionza yawed and stretched as she saw Atlee's surprise about seeing her in the chair of commissar Rock while she said. "Congratulations commissar Atlee, you have just made junior commissar and is second to commissar Rock at this ship as head of discipline." Atlee looked totally flabbergasted which showed as Ionza giggled while saying. "Be glad I'm not carrying a pictataker, you look like some stuffed fish right now." She poured red wine into a glass motioning for him to close the gap with the glass.

Atlee immediately did as Ionza got a clearer view of him, he looked a bit younger than thirty-something, had brownish hair, a rather sickly looking complexion, crooked nose, a hideous scar ran down his cheek as he obvious had looked too closely on a chain-weapon. He gently took the glass from her and she with a low almost purring voice said. "Cheers commissar Bernard Atlee." He clanked his glass with Ionza saying. "Cheers commissar Michelle Ionza." They spoke a little about discipline and how to enforce it and Ionza then dismissed Atlee, before she left herself.

Eventually Carrus and Rock made it back to the office. They entered, and saw the empty bottle of Freudakian Red knowing Ionza had made herself well at home there as Rock got onto his computer. He then mumbled. "By the Emperor." He rapidly made the aquila while Carrus who had been busy getting a bottle and some wine-glasses from the cupboard barely heard anything as he said. "Did you say anything commissar?" Rock anwered. "Commissar Ionza has recommended all the senior commissar-provosts to be inducted into the Skitarii-program for disrespectful attitude towards a superior officer commissar Carrus." Carrus just shrugged as he said. "They were lucky she didn't execute them on the spot, I think you should let the order stand commissar Rock."

Even as he said that he rapidly made his way over to the side of Rock who showed him the dataslate. Carrus mumbled. "This is serious." He filed through the files finding one that had called her a Chaos-worshipping, fat sow. Carrus was anything amused as he saw who the man was. "Excuse me commissar Rock commissar-provost Barker just have barked his last order as I'm gonna do an execution." As he turned to leave Rock asked. "Dare I ask how you will execute provost Barker, commissar Carrus?" Carrus turned halfway around shrugging in his blackened-out commissar-uniform partly obscured by his Shadow-Tiger-cape with a frown across his face while he answered. "Beheading, infront of all the crew I can muster. *He paused for a moment as he made a whole turn saying. "Any protests commissar Rock?" Rock retorted. "None in the universe commissar Carrus. *Then he added just as Carrus cut a stiff military salute to him.* Arrest the senior commissar-provosts if practical commissar, gun them down if it's not." With that Carrus took his leave of Rock.

Soon Carrus entered the messhall for the commissar-provosts. One of them as soon as he sat a foot inside the door jumped to his feet roaring. "Senior commissar in the messhall!" With that everyone in the packed hall jumped up turning to him. They saw at his rather angry looks something was amiss, as he made his way over to the closest provost growling. "Where is commissar-provost Barker, I want words with him!" A nervous-looking provost ran over to Carrus making a shifty salute as he said. "Commissar I know where he is-" Longer he didn't come as Carrus pointed to two more men. You two and you. *Carrus nodded to the one who had just spoken to him.* You are coming with me. For the rest of you red alert, grab your gear, arrest every senior commissar-provost, and shoot them if they resist or mouth off!" Carrus waved the three provosts with him as he checked his meltagun 's ammunition yet another time.

One of them took notice as he said. "Commissar, why are you checking the state of ammo of your meltagun?" Carrus smiled a little as he said. "I don't really quite know provost. *He shrugged as he continued.* Old habit I guess, it's the same with commissar Ionza, she checks her longlas again and again, even though at this ship it has zero usefulness." Carrus smirked a bit as he stopped filling his voice with all the authority he could muster as he pointed his pointer-finger straight at the chest of the provost while he said. "Of course unless you have a burning wish to be turned into a Skitarii you will all not breathe a word to anyone about my remark about her sniper-rifle. *He looked around fairly confident in his authority which showed in his demur.* Is that understood?" The three men just barked. "Yes sir!"

Soon they made their way down to the armory. The provosts used their time to get armed as Carrus got time to made some chit-chat with the Tech-Priest in charge of the Armory, at least that sped things up somewhat as the provosts had to sign out their equipment in several forms and Carrus himself had to sign everyone of the forms in the end before their equipment was signed out and Carrus added a few grenades of both krak and frag to the equation as he stood there getting servitors to open the grenade-caskets.

He saw them put on their black greatcoats. Equally unadorned as his own. Only thing denouncing him as a commissar was a scarlet sash almost invisible running across his waist. Yet it was there. He was a true commissar, they weren't. He smiled glumly as he saw them lock and load their lasguns and laspistols. He saw their chainswords getting put into their scabbards. Soon the provost that had spoken to Carrus going first followed by Carrus, then came the other two as they went deep into the armoured belly of the warship looking for provost Barker.

One of the provosts asked while he walked behind Carrus. "Excuse me commissar, but we haven't ever gotten any use of grenades at this ship." Carrus just smirked as he said. "Grenades are useful, trust me provost, and we're going in hot at a potentially lethal situation with a potentially corrupted senior officer. So bring your frakking a-game as if else we will have a situation without our control." He said that as he slid his bayonet onto his lasgun while walking checking the ammo of it.

Eventually they came up at the lower-reaches at the cruiser. Carrus infront of the men went over as they saw a few Storm Troopers standing with the commissar-provost. He ventured infront of his men dispersing them to the sides taking up firing-positions with the lasguns. He got up near a weapon-crate. Then he aimed his lasgun at the commissar-provost stepping from behind the crate while he yelled. "Commissar-provost Barker, you-" Longer he didn't come as the provost spun around immediately aiming his bolt pistol at Carrus, then he fired the gun though Carrus rapidly covered behind the crates as he roared. "Storm Troopers this is commissar-" Further he didn't come as the Storm Troopers smashed home hit after hit towards the weapon-crate with their own hotshot lasguns.

Immediately the provosts fired back, but their under-powered meant even through they scored two direct hits on one of the Storm troopers that came running at them they only left a scorch-mark on his armour. A scream soon followed as his hotshot blast slammed home easily burning though the armour of one of the provosts killing the man. Carrus then rolled over as the man came up on his flank, he fumbled after his meltagun, then sitting at a kneeling position he fired it at the Storm Trooper evaporating him from the surface of the universe.

Once more he tried to speak to the provost with Storm Troopers. "Storm Troopers in the name of the Emperor give it up and I will see mercy-" More shots rattled off the weapon-rack, before Carrus popped out from behind it firing and missing with his meltagun as the Storm Trooper he was aiming for suddenly tackled him. They hit the floor in a desperate manner as Carrus ripped off his helmet with mask. He saw right into the rotting face of a Nurglite, yet without thinking he got hold of his pistol as the Nurglite pressed home his attack with superhuman strength and durability. Carrus at point-blank range fired fifteen shots into the face of the Nurglite evaporating the face then he rolled over tugging his meltagun free as he roared. "They are corrupted, cover me!"

The two provosts came out of cover starting to blast the remaining Storm Troopers, but were soon cut down by accurate counter-fire as unlike the heavily armoured Storm Troopers their armour stood not very well up against the hotshot munitions coming their way while the Storm Trooprs knew they were well-protected against the regular lasguns of the provosts, though for Carrus they bought him time to lop a healthy amount of grenades against his zombified host. He heard unhealthy gargles and brief screams of pain as the grenades detonated, yet soon a horrendous downpour of fire was heading his way as he covered deeper into the ship behind an armoured bulkhead he heard the rumble as the weapon-chache he had been covering behind exploded.

The Storm Troopers soon came surging forward, Carrus caught one of them in the open with his melta turning the man into slugde right away. Yet he exposed himself to fire from another one. Yet from the shadows came a bolt from a longlas, the Storm Trooper with a strange slowness heeled over as he had been hit just in the eyes before keeling over with a crash hitting the metallic deck of the warship with a loud clank due to his equipment hitting the floor.

Carrus laughed then howled. "You can't even hit the broad side of a Grox so-called Storm-" He didn't get any further as a torrent of hotshot-fire hissed and burned against the bulkhead he was covered behind. Yet the ruse of Carrus worked as yet another Storm Trooper got one eye fried as Carrus laughed loudly. Next precise hotshot-fire followed from the vicinity of where the unseen sniper were. Storm Troopers soon came covering up next to Carrus led by a sergeant. He gave Carrus a nod then ordered the Storm Troopers to give Carrus covering-fire. Carrus then leapt out of cover in a crouched position rapidly crossing the ground between where the traitors were at. He hurriedly went for a cover where he knew he would be flanking the traitors, problem was it was already populated by a traitorous Storm Trooper that was reloading his weapon, he missed when he desperately tried to butt-end the commissar with his lasgun.

Carrus just slid underneath the gun, then threw the Storm Trooper out to the fire-zone. He then laid dead as reaction-fire from the other Storm Troopers killed him as soon as he landed. Then Carrus blasted another traitor into hell along with the column he was covering behind with a ray of light. The Storm Troopers then followed as the sniper took out yet another Storm Trooper who had thought himself safe behind cover, though that was an odd ricochet as the sniper had blasted it towards an angeled bulkhead yet somehow had made the shot as the Storm Trooper was hit in the head at least and the shot penetrated the mask barbecuing the brain of the thing inside it making an absolutely revolting smell come out of the former man's orifices.

The Storm Troopers soon came following Carrus who sheathed himself in his Shadow-tiger-pelt as he knew now the distraction were here as he darted off to the other end. Yet Barker had predicted that move by Carrus as he saw the commissar-provost there, he fired his meltagun not stopping, it was a direct hit as it melted away half of Barker, yet it was not enough as only Carrus immediately jumping back meant he avoided the other blow from the powered sword that was swung in a rapid downward-going spiral. The attack continued as Carrus leapt further back throwing away his meltagun. He then by some miracle manged to draw and activate his chainsword as it met the powered sword just in the nick of time else Carrus would have lost his head.

Though the fight soon changed character now that Carrus had Headtaker in his firm grip. Every attack by Barker were swiftly blunted by Carrus who drew the provost nearer to the last of the traitor Storm Troopers by just fighting defensively effortlessly weaving his defensive weave while at time he smashed his crude weapon into the corrupted, pus-bag infront of him making it even it even uglier than before as he struck several times at the armless side of the provost while he made sure it had it's back to the remaining Storm Trooper.

Eventually Carrus was in the right position to strike twice, he rapidly made a spinning-motion with his chainsword Headtaker, and nanoseconds later the head of Barker were in the air just as Carrus used his momentum to carry him forward, the Storm Trooper yelled something about Grandfather Nurgle as he struck out towards Carrus who side-stepped the blow then with a savage backhand strike had him airborne, then Carrus finished the job as the hapless man was in mid-air cleaving his chainsword through him splitting him in two from shoulder to hip as the man exploded in pus and rotten intestines. Only Carrus rapidly stepping out of the way meant he avoided to get hit by any of the gore of the man he just had torn to shreds. He stood dry-running Headtaker as Ionza came over with Storm troopers being held back by the sergeant.

"Thank you for the sniping commissar Ionza." Carrus said it with his back turned to her as he was applying a purifying ointment to his chainsword. Ionza smirked as she walked hefting her longlas then said. "How did you know it was me commissar Carrus?" Carrus finally turned as he pocketed the ointment for his chainsword. He still had it running making sure all the slop in it was cleaned. He then said. "I was ninety percent certain before you made the ricochet, then I was fully certain as there are only two snipers that can make that kind of shot and only one is onboard this vessel." Ionza smirked then changed her expression saying. "We must clean up this mess, sanctify this place ASAP and get the bodies burned commissar Carrus." Carrus nodded and said. "What about the relatives of the corrupted members of our-" Ionza just made the cut-throat-signal, while Carrus nodded.

One of the Storm troopers, dressed in the Kasrkin-way then stepped forward saying. "I heard the last one say something about Grandfather Nurgle." He stopped standing in a way a person that is thinking stands then snapped his fingers. "I got it, it was-" He was cut off by Carrus brutally pouncing on his neck with his armoured hands quickly ripping his helmet and mask off. He looked panicky over at Ionza while he screeched. "Look at his eyes he-" Longer he didn't come before Ionza drew her laspistol and immediately gave him the Emperor's Peace. The two commissars saw the Storm troopers react and they didn't look too happy.

Though neither was they as Carrus just as he retrieved his meltagun barked. "That Storm Trooper said something you must never even breath a word about, and he was showing in his eyes he was weak of faith, believe you me we can't wait for confirmation in the warp since corruption here happens like this." Carrus snapped his fingers on one hand while the other was handling the meltagun. Ionza then said with her voice suddenly contrasting from her normally warm and cheery one, her longlas was aimed at the Storm Troopers. "Helmets off gentlemen so commissar Carrus can peer into your eyes and see if the purity of the Emperor still is in place." After a little hesitation the sergeant roared. "Helmets off gentlemen as the good commissar says."

The helmets came off the soldiers and Carrus looked deeply into their eyes one by one, then he sent the guy away whispering, before continuing to the next. "The Emperor have protected you today, rejoice and celebrate your purity in his name." Then he tapped the guy's shoulder sending him on his merry way, or rather re-indoctrination as both Carrus and Ionza avoided using mind-scrubbing due to the risks people who experienced that faced before he rinsed and repeated to the entire squad.

A while later as the Storm Troopers were being imprisoned Carrus and Ionza stood there overlooking the cleaning-process of scraping the Nurglites off the floor and walls, which was done by several cleaning-servitors. One of which looked like a gigantic bucket-thing with a robot attached that swept the floor with a mop. Rock came over to them, he sounded not very happy as he said. "The Storm Troopers said you shot one of their member for flimsy reasons commissar Ionza." Carrus turned as he spout out. "Do you expect the low-grade grunts to know anything about the Ruinous Powers commissar, or to know what you can see in a soldier's eyes?" Rock merely shook his head slowly as he said. "I laid little weight in it as I figured two ranking commissars to be of more importance than a mere squad of Storm Troopers, commissars." Ionza then grabbed the hand of both commissar while she said. "The commissar's duty is solemn, he or she alone must face knowledge the Emperor never meant for the common man or woman. Amen." The two male commissars also said the oath one after the other.

Ionza without smiling said. "Now we got to pay the price of being the adults regarding the children. *She turned to Rock stating.* I'm sorry commissar Rock but we must execute the families of every person involved in this, we don't know where the conspiracy end and we have zero time since we are in the Warp." Commissar Rock looked resigned at the young, hardline woman, yet he said. "Agreed, this is our duty to bear as full commissars we must look out for the children onboard this vessel by weeding out the few rotten apples." The commissars then got going discussing their dastardly work as their time for happy banter was at an end.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

After a while the three sullen commissars made their way over to the Carpazios. Yet even as Maria went with a joyful scream towards Carrus, he just kneeled down shaking his head as she saw the small girl clad like a classic princess. All the playfulness were gone from him as he said calmly to her. "I'm sorry little princess but the big commissar has no heart in for play or joy now, maybe later." She looked anything but happy at him, but she saw the anger and sadness in his eyes so she avoided answering.

Following him was commissar Rock, who gently but firmly said to Irina Carpazio. "Please take Maria elsewhere Mrs. Carpazio, we have urgent busniess to discuss with your husband." She quickly ushered Maria out sensing that the more they were in the exclusive dining-hall, the better the risk that the heavily armed commissars would execute them as she saw Ionza who exchanged a silent nod with her, eyes also sullen, she nodded wordlessly back.

The three commissars got seated at the table in the exclusive alabaster-chairs who had bound Grox-bones. Carrus got seated to the right of Carpazio, he said. "Bring us that fine Grox-stew the ship is so reknown for servants, a bottle of Freudakian Red to each memeber here and plenty of water for us all. Then you are to leave us, as the commissars have serious busniess to discuss with the head of this ship."

The servants started milling about as the commissars sloppily saluted Carpazio who was sitting at the far end of his table, with Ionza and Rock sitting down near him as they had no intention of making their voices loud or anything when they were inside the warp though all three left their weapons at different trays within gripping-distance from eachother.

Eventually the servants came with the wine and water, then the Grox-stew, then they quickly milled out of the way as they had little desire to mingle with the close-tongued commissars sitting without expressions at the table. Carpazio eventually grabbed the word, by saying. "I assume you are here to discuss the executions of the commissar-provosts commissars." He tried to make it to feel halfway between a statement and a question. Rock shrugged a bit as he responded with. "Correct captain Carpazio, but also the pending executions of their families who shall be arrested as we speak."

Carpazio scratched his beard as he said. "Isn't that a little over the top even as we are in the warp commissars." Ionza then came to life with her sweet voice saying. "Normally yes, but when troopers name a certain Grandfather, things are awry and commissar Carrus almost perished fighting them." Carrus himself angrily cut in. "The Gellar-field frakked up, I shall have someone's head for that failure. He was simmering with anger which was evident in how he ate as he toyed with his food before rapidly impaling a piece of meat then chugging it into his mouth while drinking plenty of water, barely touching the exquisite wine he was so found of.

Carpazio looked shocked at the three commissars as he said. "The Gellar-field collapsed?" Carrus looked anything but amused over at him as the other two commissars ate in a civilized manner while he hissed. "Partial collapse, it ought to happen from time to time, or so I have been told by the esteemed Lord Commissar Nathan Harken, Missionary James Natrax and Sniper-Captain Latiffa McLandi." He had a finger up for each powerful Imperial servant as he continued. "I swear good captain I shall get into the bottom of this as I have no appreciation for coming into fire-fights with Stormers led by a twisted provost, so when we are out of the warp I will have your mind shifted through by some Astropaths."

Carpazio glared shocked at the two other commissars as he said. "You can't let him do that-" Ionza instead interrupted him boring her mercless brown eyes into him along with with Rock saying. "Anything to hide captain? The mind-sweep stands and you are behaving suspicious right now by not submitting captain Carpazio." He looked over at Rock who said. "Don't look at me captain Carpazio, you know I'm in support of the commissars." He sweated visibly as he clearly didn't enjoy eating with the three commissars who sat there as he then said. "Of course I'm not concerned about the coming mind-sweep, but I have little to do with the commissar-provosts to say the very least, so I had nothing to do about commissar Carrus coming under fire. and you seem to have wrapped up the investigation in record-time i must add. *He then raised his wine-glass.* The Emperor's blood commissars." The commissars rapidly repeated the sentence, though Carpazio had hoped they would have drunk a little more than the tiny sips they took of the wine.

Eventually Carpazio retired as he sensed the commissars would execute him on flimsy grounds if he tried to push them. They ate heartily though they exchanged few words as they felt unsafe and were quite secretive as they sat in the captain's quarter drinking slight amounts of wine while they on the other hand ate a great deal of Grox with Brussels-sprouts. Then commissars elected to work through the night in the Warp. They rounded up the families of the senior provosts. They were over one hundred, much to the shock of all the three commissars, though with only a few exceptions the over-zealous tactics had worked as most of the commissar-provosts surrendered quickly as their attached Storm Troopers felt no loyalty to them happily turning their weapons at them as their more junior provosts came calling with orders of arrests.

It meant hell for Carrus who had taken it upon himself to execute each and everyone of their families. He saw them being rounded up from his podium where he was standing with his chainsword Headtaker, as Storm Troopers filed by. He exchanged glances with each and everyone that he was to execute, then he whispered to them. "The Emperor is through me granting you absolution from your sins." Just as two guards laid the man, woman or child down at the beheading-block. Next Carrus grabbed his large chainsword with one hand on the handle the other guided the shaft just like how he had done it in his earlier teens, he rapidly in a downward sweeping motion then cleared the head from the body making it fell into a bucket. The body with bucket were then removed as Carrus himself went and sipped a tiny amount of wine from his hidden glass of wine from a small cupboard where he hid it as soon as the stolen sip was completed. Then it was rinse and repeat with different personnel being goaded into the muster-field by the commissar-provosts led by Ionza and Rock.

Meanwhile Carpazio tried to get some shut-eye, though he couldn't as he laid awake staring into the darkness. He was soon joined by his missus. She gently disrobed and laid next to him in their large luxurious bed with silk-covered duvets, pillows and bed-sheets of a vivid red color with golden frills. He eventually sat up, as he embraced his wife saying. "Those commissars really give me the creeps." Irina was calm as he answered. "Commissar Rock is as good a commissar you could hope to meet dear, and you shouldn't expect the young-blood commissars to be any different." He turned letting her massage his muscled and unscarred body.

He said. "Maybe not, but they seem on edge in the warp." Irina calmly asserted. "Everyone is on edge in the warp, can you tell me what happened darling?" She calmly massaged her stressed-out husband's upper torso. He said as one hand trailed down her cheek. "I wish Irina, but if I tell you anything all three of us will be on the block as commissar Carrus now is beheading over one hundred souls granting them the Emperor's Mercy." Irina was taken aback as she thought of how near the commissar had grown to her own daughter, but then she said. "I'm sure commissar Carrus has good grounds for his executions as he doesn't seem like an unfair boy to me darling." Carpazio just shrugged as he said. "I don't know, but as you said everyone is a bit jumpy in the warp." They eventually got to sleep, dreaming restless nightmares in the warp as Carrus executed people with his groaning chainsword, taking head after head while he mumbled what earlier had been mentioned before he then executed the poor sap usually just for being a relative of a guy suspected of corruption. There he formed the legend of himself and Headtaker his chainsword. It would resonate through time and space as both the heretic and the true citizen of the Imperium of Mankind learned to fear the brutal chainsword this darkest of nights in the void that were the Warp due to the pain and death it inflicted in the hands of the young executioner.

To say that the executions went on without a hitch would be a lie. The commissar-provosts were again and again prevailed upon to use their batons and whips to separate family-members from eachother, then drag the still resiting person to the place where they with great indignity forced the person down clamping them with irons and a heavy brace upon their neck preventing them from crashing about spoiling the executions. Carrus looked them deeply in the eyes while he said so everyone of the hundreds of soldiers marched in with their dress-uniforms on who had been marched in with Ionza and Rock having their swords up making them line up with discipline as they stood there right before the podium communicating with the troops much like people communicates with people backing in lorries. "The Emperor is through me granting you absolution from your sins." The person usually uttered something or at least tried to, but the brutal provosts just gagged the person after getting first eye-contact and then a nod from Carrus. Then up came the sword, it swept down, the head went into the bucket infront of the hapless executee who then spewed out a short-lived torrent of blood into the depression infront of the execution-block, which was rapidly just sucked away by the drain there.

A few of the weaker minded people swooned and swayed a little as both Ionza and Rock saw and exchanged shorts smirks, as a young boy were being dragged in to get executed. As usual with the too young to be executed he put up a hell of a struggle, yet the strong provosts firmly laid him in the brace clamping the iron over his neck. Carrus did his usual routine up until he exchanged glances with the boy. He saw something horrible, instead of coming up with Headtaker, he rapidly drew his meltagun, then he got a bit of a distance between himself and the boy roaring to the guards. "Get away from him, he is unclean!" The guards undignified jumped to their feet and as soon as they put enough distance between themselves and the boy, Carrus called out with a loud and clear voice easily audible for everyone in the mustering-field to hear. "The heretic is purged by fire and faith!" Just as he said that the boy were vaporized in a ray of light. He left a crater behind.

Carrus then changed the tune of things, as he dragged multiple people shackled together to the execution-spot. He spitted out. "Free them." The guards quickly did as Carrus clustered them together. Then up came his meltagun. He aimed then fired, where humans once were only bubbling and boiling goo was left. Ionza and Rock looked nervously at eachother, so after a nod from Rock Ionza climbed the stage.

She went straight over to Carrus who was busy making his executions go even faster. She called out. "Commissar Carrus what the hell is going on here?" Carrus just waved her closer, still holding the meltagun at the ready. She got quite close and looked into the eyes of several of the persons standing there. She recoiled, while screaming. "What are you waiting for? Fire your meltagun commissar!" Carrus waited a little, then fired turning the former humans into bubbling goo before yelling. "Next frakking batch ASAP!"

The guards immediately came up with the next batch of prisoners. Both Carrus and Ionza saw they had been corrupted from their dazed confused looks, so Ionza helped the guards sort them out. Ionza then surged towards Rock screaming. "Get the soldiers out of here commissar Rock! Give the provosts the order! I will explain when we are out of the Warp!" She was almost panicking as in the corner of her eye she saw Carrus unsmilingly dispatch the last of the prisoners in a ray of light then they just were slop on the black metal-floor of the boiling quantity.

Carrus then called out to the guard as he pointed menacingly at them. "You are under quarantine commissar-provosts, go and make that dealt with." Then he saw Ionza and Rock order the provosts around both with swords out into ushering out the ratings and other people of service-positions onboard the vessel. He allowed himself an empty smile. He knew he had made the right decision in his actions, yet he had killed innocents who the guilty parties had hidden amongst. Now he felt no satisfaction as he stood alone in the darkest night in the Warp reloading his meltagun as he whistled a melancholy tune watching the podium quickly clearing of provosts as they wouldn't want to be near him due to his pained expression.

Eventually only the three commissars were left in the gigantic hall which was the muster-field. Ionza and Rock lit a lho-rod of their own, quickly going over towards Carrus who stood and was lighting his own lho-rod using the stench of it to get away the stench of blood and individuals just melted as he saw both commissars cut a wide berth around the execution-square where blood had splashed against a deepening in the metal, which now were brownish and stinky. The two other commissars reached him smoking their lho-rods.

Carrus turned to them saying as he saluted them. "I suppose you ought to know what happened commissar Rock." Rock looked sternly at Carrus retorting as he returned the salute. "I assume you didn't suddenly change gear about the execution on a whim commissar Carrus." Carrus shook his head as Ionza shot in. "Commissar Carrus changed gear because the Rot of a certain god was found, and we both knew enough to see it in their eyes commissar Rock." Rock nodded in a resigned manner as he said. "I will petition how long this journey has left as right now I only trust you two and myself onboard this vessel as you never can know when this corruption can strike next commissars." Ionza was going towards the cupboard as Carrus yapped. "Don't touch that wine Michelle I think it's contaminated!"

Ionza immediately recoiled from the cabinet saying. "Thank you for the trust commissar Rock." She gave a nod to Carrus, who gave a smile without joy back as the executions had taxed him mentally which the two other commissars saw as Rock laid a hand on his shoulder saying. "We did right commissar Carrus, that at least nobody can hold against you even as you killed the elderly, women and children today." Carrus nodded retorting as he puffed heavily at his lho-rod. "Thank you sir, and I know, but it's still hard to do." Ionza then came up at him gently hugging him saying. "You did what you had to do, remember that." She sounded as sweet and cheery as ever for her mate, though her eyes couldn't conceal her sadness as she kissed her mate gently on the smacker.

Carrus eventually brushed her aside saying. "We are dealing with the followers of the God of Decay, and you both know the ancient adage. One man can corrupt ten thousand, ten thousand can corrupt ten million, ten million cultists can lose the Imperium of Mankind a planet." He looked with dogged faith into the eyes of his fellow commissars as he stood there smoking his lho-rod. Rock merely expressed. "That goes for any deviant cult or Genestealer infections, my dear commissars. *He looked hesitatingly around before he lowered his voice to almost a whisper.* With the three of us we can control the ship by the large due to we all having certain reputations as rather fair-minded commissars." Ionza looked a bit uncertainly at the blood-bath in the former depression, all slick with brown blood against the black metal as she with sorrow in her voice said. "You know commissar Rock, that rep took a hit right now as the men will think we executed good men and women for little to no reason so I would be very careful wagering anything on our reputations right now as the only people I now trust is the commissarial provosts, which is only about as far as I could toss this vessel was I on any planet. And the present company of course."

Carrus smirked as he said. "What do you suggest commissar Ionza, we all bunk together and bolt the doors shut until the ship arrives in orbit?" Ionza giggled as she answered. "Tempting, but no that would get us into a world of hurt, no sirs we must exploit this situation so the troops knows we had a good ground to execute the people." Rock shot in. "The last ones saw at least something." Carrus removed his armoured glove scratching his jaw as he answered. "The question is what they saw. It's one thing if they saw a commissar taking care of a mutant. There is a whole other matter if they saw a commissar thinking he saw something in the eyes of a fellow Imperial and then proceeded to over-react and melt him into sloppy goo with his meltagun, nevermind the idea of getting the rest executed by the meltagun. And commissar Ionza's reaction when seeing this and ushering everyone out."

Both Ionza and Rock nodded in agreement. They continued the discussion a little further while smoking a few lho-rods and inbetween dispatching of the liquid into the depression as they were in the mind of the commissars likely contaminated with loud crashing-noises as they tossed the fine wine away. Eventually Carrus and Ionza retired to their quarters while Rock stared a bit enviously at their embrace as they managed that despite being fully armed and armoured. He smiled sadly after them, then went his own way while hefting his own bolter over his shoulder reminding himself he had reports to file and then some sleep to get.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

The warp-jump for Heritage were done in a matter of days. Yet for everyone onboard it was a pressured situation. The Gellar-fields had been breached and even though the commissars on duty had dealt with the situation swiftly and with deadly force. They all three were tired as Carrus and Rock settled down for yet another card-game as Ionza herself walked with her escort in her finest commissar-uniform. It had a purple gilded cape, the black greatcoat was of exquisite materials, with golden frills while her chest was the customary chestful of medals for varying actions, also she carried both her bolt and lapistol and her powered sword. Hidden beneath the nice greatcoat were several lines of hidden monofilament knives. She contrasted against the around dozen Storm Trooper-escort who was dressed in their drab Kasrkin-inspired uniforms while they all looked almost the same with their hotshot lasguns heaved over their shoulder with her in the middle while they put a perfect march as they escorted her through the dark-walled hallways towards the bridge.

The closer they got the more denser the traffic became, though when anyone be them Imperial Navy-officer, Storm Trooper, rating, one of the many Tech-Priests that were milling around mumbling things in the not to be understood language they spoke even swiftly darted out of her way even Astropaths with their escorts were given lower status than she and her escort as they swiftly were ushered through checkpoint after checkpoint with more and more monstrous Skitarii the closer they came to the bridge.

They had begun as little more than heavily armed humans here armed with maybe a meltagun where their gullet had once been, now they were utterly inhuman, with many of them just welded into the walls as stationary firing-systems of differencing heavily ordnance with multimedia and heavy flamer ones being close to the blastdoors. She cared little for them as she gently was escorted into the bridge by the Storm Troopers with a lieutenant in a fine navy-blue dress-uniform with both a finely decorated chainsword and laspistol loudly booming out. "Everyone on attention, commissar on the bridge!"

With that even Carpazio arouse from his throne, joining everyone in giving stiff salutes to her. She for her part just smiled at them, looking a tad tired, then she stopped before the bridge saluting Carpazio in a well-fitting navy-blue uniform overly decorated as was the style of the Imperial Navy for their officers who almost never faced anything nasty within shooting-range of their handguns which meant they often allowed themselves to go with the finest uniforms even in war. "Captain Mike Carpazio, I'm hereby taking command of this bridge for me and Chief-Navigator Abritraxes Borelimexias alone. *She raised her voice while making an angry expression.* Everyone including Astropaths and Navigators are dismissed from the bridge!" She then gave Carpazio a nod and he roared. "You all heard the commissar, clear out!"

With that the finely decorated bridge was swiftly cleared of people and psykers as Ionza waved even her own escorts away. As the room was emptied she looked up at the golden fish-human swimming in the tank, she didn't smile as she heard in her head. "I assume you are to talk about commissar Zachary Carrus commissar-" She just snarled. "Get out of my head Chief-Navigator Borelimexias!" He looked a bit flabbergasted at her as she sat down in the throne of captain Mike Carpazio, taking her time then finally figuring out how to turn it around. She then with more flair and her smile back said. "Apologies Chief-Navigator, but I don't appreciate psykers inside my head. Just speak with your normal voice, okay Chief-Navigator?" She voiced it like a question, but both knew she weren't asking as she was making herself comfortable in the golden throne that she was seated in.

The gargling voice of the Navigator-thing penetrated the glass as he said. "Most non-pyskers prefer my psychic voice concubine, but what brings you here?" Ionza just smirked as she lit up a lho-rod then took a deep puff of it before she said. "Commissar Zachary Carrus want to end the feud between you and your family Chief-Navigator." The fish-being snarled, showing it's teeth while he said with the unpleasant gurgling voice that would have freaked out a lesser totally. "So you say concubine, but what do you bring to the table that can ensure that?" She just smirked smoking the lho-rod answering with. "I bring me to the table, as I'm the girlfriend of Commissar-Techriarch Zachary Carrus, and I'm commissar Michelle Ionza, I'm well known to be nice to any psyker in my command."

The fish-thing in the tank snorted unimpressed. "You have that reputation yes commissar Ionza, but commissar Carrus has a reputation for executing psykers just as his forebears." Ionza looked unflappable at the fish-thing swimming around in the tank as she said. "Commissar Carrus was well in his right at both occasions and it was Sanctioned Psykers of an unstable and retarded nature that is far from your kind and they went bad." The Navigator gurgled anyway. "How do I know he won't put a blessed bolt in my skull for believing I would go bad?" Ionza just smirked as she stretched in the throne while she still was enjoying the lho-rod then she said. "Commissar Carrus is in general positive to psykers due to me Chief-Navigator, as the Imperium of Mankind need their psykers to survive, even the stupidest member of the commissariat knowns that, and Carrus is anything but stupid." She had gotten up, speaking emphatically about Carrus.

That was sensed by the Navigator who gurgled. "Commissar Carrus means a lot to you commissar Ionza?" The lithe woman merely nodded with a grin. The Navigator continued. "I sensed as much, but I have thousands of years with punishments from the Carrus-family to ponder about commissar Ionza, you must understand that." She immediately retorted with. "Excuse me Chief-Navigator, but commissar Carrus is not one of those men, he is my beloved, but you can be damn sure he wouldn't execute a psyker without good reason, same as with me." She stood up with defiance snorting showcasing her weaponry to the Navigator in a box, she took a step towards the exit as the Navigator said with his gurgling voice. "I will consider your suggestions commissar Ionza. Is that all?" She shook her head as she then with audible sadness said. "No Chief-Navigator, we also have a traitor in our midst. One of the other Navigators or Astropaths let down a Gellar-shield allowing corruption to seep through."

The Navigator looked as worried as any golden fish-man can look while he said. "Any proof commissar Ionza?" She produced a foul item from her inner-pocket, showing it to Borelimexias. He gasped. "A most foul potent of the evil ones." Ionza looked at the foul penchant of Nurgle, then she said. "Care to guess the clue of who gave this one to commissar-provost Carlsen." She heard in her mind. "Throw the penchant up and avert your eyes commissar." She immediately did as told, then she ducked covering her eyes as the warp-eye of the Navigator gazed at while destroying the Pendant of Nurgle. Then she heard within her mind as she was sitting crouching down behind a computer with a pictogram. "Commissar Ionza go to sector B-44 and contact the guards at the Borelimexias-establishment. You have to eliminate my family! Go now!" Ionza immediately got to her feet.

Then she growled. "Can't you eliminate the Navigators yourself Chief-Navigator Arbitraxes Borelimexias? *She spoke despite images of ruin filling her head.* I told you before, get out of my head and let me please continue speaking Chief-Navigator." The views subsided in her mind, Ionza staggered visibly under the force of the visions as she said. "You are without question the mightest psyker onboard this vessel, logic dictates you should do the job Chief-Navigator." The fish-thing in the tank instead gurgled forth. "You are right that I'm the mightiest psyker onboard this vessel, and I would have taken care of it had I not been inside this tank commissar. That's why I leave the job to you." He then continued as Ionza was about to leave. "You are not badly equipped young commissar, you have your Rosarius and a bolt pistol loaded with blessed bolts made of Maraconian silver, that shall smash through any magical defenses and are the favorite ammunition of the commsisars in the Carrus-line."

Ionza turned looking genuinely sorry at the thing in the tank as she said. "I'm sorry for that, but the ammo has proven to be essential in purging demonic influences, and yeah it's a potent weapon against the psyker, and rest assured commissar Carrus won't use such a weapon." The Navigator almost barked out the gugling answer as he said. "That's fine, I apologize for calling you concubine. Truthfully commissar I think commissar Carrus would go through hell for your sake." Ionza just smirked as she said. "Oh no biggie, indeed that gave him a new name for our pillowtalk." With a final smirk she was out the door leaving the fish-human in the tank at the bridge of Heritage while she went through the blastdoor finding Carpazio with Storm Troopers. She immediately growled out. "No Navigators are to gain access to the bridge captain Carpazio, use deadly force if they try anyway!" She saw the questionable expression at his face as she then hissed. "Commissarial decree captain Carpazio." He followed her a bit until she turned giving him a glance near a control-panel that proved she was not gonna be trifled with as she almost roared. "Any problems captain Carpazio?"

The tone was soft, yet the hard eyes peering into the eyes of Carpzio revealed that she was not in any mood for any contradictions, Carpazio swallowed heavily as he sweated under her gaze before he said. "Might I know what your purpose for this is commissar?" She immediately hissed back. "Negative captain, this is a commissarial matter. Do what you are told. Article 337 captain, you know what that entails." With that she turned, Carpazio also turned around going the other way, he didn't remember the whole article, but the last part was audibly clear to him. Questions meant death at the hands of the commissar calling it.

After a while Carpazio pictcasted to where Carrus and Rock were holed up, all busy with their card-game. They heard the feed from the wall-servitor's mechanic voice. "Request for a pictcast received from the bridge commissar Rock, it's captain Carpazio." Rock gestured to carrus who was nearer to attend to the matter as he said. "Patch it through servitor." Carrus rapidly arrived at the pictcast, casting his angelic visage across the bridge saying. "Speak your mind captain, you just interrupted two full Imperial Commissars in their holy duty."

Immediately the captain replied while he was sweating like a pig. "Commissar Carrus, commissar Ionza declared an Article 337 about ten minutes-" Farther he didn't come before Carrus bawled. "Silence captain. *He saw Carpazio fell silent.* Commissar Ionza called an Article 337, which is uprising amongst the Navigators, and you didn't bother to contact the head of discipline commissar Rock until now captain?" The captain opened his mouth to answer but the head of commissar Rock came into the pictcast screaming with barely contained anger which the younger commissar also showed. "An Article 337 is when there is a serious problem with the Navigators, that's a lockdown-article captain Carpazio. *He exchanged some hastily whispering and looks with Carrus then he said.* We will mete out some punishment about your incompetence captain Carpazio but not before you give us a brace of Storm Trooper-squads to meet us near the quarters of the Navigators and make sure commissar Ionza's authority is *He looked at commissar Carrus who nodded.* temporarily withdrawn, commissars Rock and Carrus out." With that Rock hit the switch as Carrus whistled a tune of deactivation.

Carrus then smirked at Rock as they headed for their equipment saying. "You ain't gonna whip captain Carpazio I presume?" Rock smiled back picking up the almost laughter in the tune of the much younger man retorting. "That would be bad for morale." Both men laughed a little while they got into their combat-gear. Rock then said. "I will conduct fencing-lessons by me as punishment, that's far better than flogging, demotion or execution for captain Carpazio." Carrus looked a tad skeptical on Rock as he mused. "Fencing-lessons seems a bit light as for punishment for this frak-up commissar Rock."

Rock looked back unamused as he said. "You are forgetting I'm a veteran of Serenity commissar, and we both know that the rookie warrior can't stand up in a chainsword-duel against the veteran. Don't we? Commissar Carrus." Carrus looked more skeptical back as he said. "Maybe you shall dispatch me to test him, I mean should he have some fantastic skill it's better that I who just is a guest gets my ass handed to me than you who are the head of disciplinary action commissar Rock." Rock in the middle of strapping on his torso-armour with the help of Carrus said. "I concur commissar, fencing have taught me prudence, and your advice as usual is sound even though it goes against your style in card-play." Carrus just smirked saying as he made Rock grunt while tightening the armour to him. "My style in serious matters are different from my style in gambling commissar Rock, but when it comes to fencing I have always had much more skilled people to contend with than myself with the strength of the Lord Commissar, Headmaster Natrax, nevermind captain McLandi or in regards to the raw skill-set of the Death-cult template commissar Ionza takes her movement from commissar Rock."

Soon Rock helped Carrus on with his own cerapace, before they headed to their capes. Rock had his camoline cloak, yet he quickly took note of the grey fur-cape Carrus draped over his shoulders as he said. "So the legend is true commissar Carrus you have slain a Shadow Tiger?" Carrus smirked as he tightened his cape better around himself as he said. "I actually fell upon the poor animal, so that's how the brave commissar Carrus killed an animal about as dangerous as a Lictor."

Rock couldn't resist laughing, stating. "You must be lying commissar-" He cut himself off noting the shrill look Carrus sent him while he was checking his meltagun for nth time then stating. "You managed to actually fall on one commissar, how did that happen?" Carrus just smirked as he continued to check his meltagun while saying. "I was on the track of an Ork, I jumped after it, slipped and lost footing then fell and proceeded to land softly breaking the Shadow-Tiger's back." Rock smiled amused as he said. "Any kill counts even if achieved in total dishonor commissar Carrus, and I understand why you haven't published that tale commissar Carrus." Carrus just shrugged as they made their way through the door saying. "I don't mind the tale, I take any victory, be it beautiful or ugly. It's victory that counts just like I taught that Squiggoth."

Rock smiled at Carrus as he saw Carrus then check his lasgun while they were walking through the corridors as he said. "I have read the tale, commissar. It involved a lot of running commissar Carrus." Carrus made one of his eyebrows crooked as he answered still checking his lasgun's status. "I'm amazed that the Imperial Archives let me even have my own form nevermind mentioning that I ran away from the three hundred ton orkish monster commissar Rock."

Rock smiled as he looked at his rather new friend as they ventured through the corridors, yet they acted like they had known eachother for years, he then said. "Seems like you have taken control to a great degree of your own tales, I mean the snipers who helped you are all mentioned by name, same with captain McLandi's and commissar Ionza's efforts when it came to shoot down the crew of the Squiggoth commissar Carrus." Carrus looked flabbergasted back then he retorted. "Well good to see they at least give some heed to someone else than me commissar Rock."

Rock simply retorted with. "Yeah I wish the Imperial Authorities had recognized other people as well as the Saviors of Serenity commissar Carrus. But it didn't go that way." Carrus just smirked saying as they walked past yet another checkpoint making the ID-tests. "I assume you didn't bravely charge a corrupted Baneblade commissar?" Rock looked amazed at Carrus as he said. "They told that me ordering in an air-strike was me charging the Baneblade commissar?" Carrus just nodded and Rock said. "Well that's the price of not controlling your own legacy commissar Carrus."

Carrus' facial expression got more serious as they neared the Storm troopers they had ordered as he said. "You don't think captain Carpazio would do something stupid like taking this vessel into the warp commissar Rock?" Rock shook his head saying. "Negative commissar Carrus, the vessel might be under the nominal and official control of captain Carpazio, but the actual control is in the fins of Chief-Navigator Borelimexias." Carrus shuddered a little under that thought, that gave the mutants too much power, he rapidly shook off the chain of thoughts as he knew a battle likely were brewing.

A little while earlier. Carpazio saw the holopict disappear. He swallowed heavily as he leaned over the battle-table whispering to his second in command. "Lieutenant Holden, I think the commissars might want my head, make sure Irina and Maria are well cared for. *He swallowed heavily as he looked sadly over at the younger officer standing there in his navy-blue golden-rimmed uniform with white-drill-pants.* If both me and Irina shall perish, then arrange for the commissars Carrus and Ionza to be her stewards at least for a temporary basis." Holden looked shocked at the bearded captain as he said. "Captain we can maybe do-" Carpazio cut him off saying angrily. "We better do nothing, commissar Rock is an Imperial hero, now he is joined by two more. You WILL do a better job than me, if they permit me to recommend you to the rank of captain in the Imperial Navy and succeed me at this-"

Borelimexias cut him off by interceding thoughts into the mind of both himself and Holden of them being hit by the warp-eye, visibly making both officer of the Imperial Navy quite squeamish, before they heard inside their minds. "You will both cease thinking in this way as commissar Ionza will bring closure to the matters once and for all!" Both exchanged worried looks, this was not a good sign.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

For Ionza the matter was a whole other task as she walked with her Storm Trooper-escort as she shifted through her weapons, checking them as she went forward. Eventually she reached the last strong-point before coming to the Navigator-quarters. The Storm Troopers there had just gotten the order from Carpazio as one of them a lieutenant in his early thirties stepped forward wearing the usual Kasrkin-like configuration of Storm trooper-gear just with powered sword and bolt pistol hanging in his belt instead of the hotshot lasguns the rest of the troops were equipped with.

He went straight over to Ionza saying. "Commissar Ionza, me and my troopers has been ordered to-" Ionza immediately drew her bolt pistol pointing it straight at the lieutenant while she growled. "Order belayed. Declaring Article 337, everyone is under commissaral orders. I hope that's understood lieutenant, or do I need to decorate everything here with your innards for disobeying an Imperial Commissar?" The captain swallowed, then stood down as he said. "Of course not commissar-" She cut him off. "Lieutenant take half the men, here and make a platoon out of my honor-guard, you are in overall command of this, we are going to the quarters of the Navigators of House Borelimexias."

He swallowed, glad he was behind a mask as he said. "You heard the commissar, split up men, half here under the command of sergeant Dickens. the rest follow me and the commissar." With that the commissar had circumvented the stay-order sat in place by captain Carpazio as she grinned to him putting her bolter back into the holster, though she left it unholstered under her flashy black, gold-rimmed greatcoat as she said. "Excellent lieutenant, lets get going." With those words the lieutenant and commissar led the Storm Troopers towards the Navigator-quarters. They were grand, with their own quotient of Storm Troopers standing guard outside them, the platoon slowly filed by the elaborately decorated plaza where they noted the guards of different Navigat Houses stood watching eachother with eagle-eyes always nervous for some attack that never would materialize upon their largely unassailable positions with turrets and other nasty stuff along with tall walls pointing into the plaza.

Ionza cared little for the trivializations of the Navis Nobilite, yet she went ahead of the squad well and secure in that her authority as Imperial Commissar would ensure that she would be listened to in any regards as she went through without a hitch just another checkpoint as one look at her facial expression made it clear that she was not to be trifled with as the Storm Troopers just went through followed by a few men Ionza quickly gestured with swift though telling hand-signals into following them.

The Storm Troopers reluctantly followed the lithe commissar-woman, and soon they reached a walled place where the Navigators of House Borelimexias was holed up. Waving Ionza let the squads of Storm Troopers behind approaching the guards of House Borelimexias. They were dressed like the Storm Troopers with the exception that their helmets had an eye-emblem on them. Opened wide, unblinking it was there at the forehead of the helmet. Ionza got up to the squad with a crooked smile as she saluted a guy she thought displayed sergeant-chevrons.

"I demand to see the Navigators of House Borelimexias by commissaral decree." Ionza said, voice serene and calm, she stood there amongst the Storm Troopers guarding the Navigators secure in the authority her uniform brought with her. The seregant just tapped his vox-bead on his left ear saying with a gravely voice. "A commissar is here to see the Navigators. Shall I let her through. Sergeant Wilson. Over."

A few minutes went by as neither Ionza or Wilson knew that the guard-command of House Borelimexias were contacting the Navigators of the Navis Nobilite before a hiss came over the vox saying. "Negative. Kill the commissar and her party. Command over and out."

Unfortunately for the troopers Ionza heard it as well on her own vox. The sergeant tried to get up his lasgun at Ionza, but she reacted much faster, pushing down the muzzle with her left hand, while her right hand suddenly had a monofilament knife in it having slid it out from her jacket-sleeve. She rapidly stabbed the sergeant in his gut making him squeal in pain as she got the blade deeper in, gutting him.

She then released her hold of the gun-barrel, her hand went into the jacket-sleeve then it darted out with a monofilament-knife which she promptly cut off a muscular arm coming towards her. The man screamed in pain, but Ionza promptly stabbed him in the face silencing the man.

The other House-guards tried to react, clumsily fondling for their knives inside their knife-scabbards hanging by their unwieldy belts. But the swift girl were in the middle of them, eviscerating, chopping off limbs and cutting throats as she stabbed with what for any outsider seemed like as randomly as a Khornate-fanatic. Yet she planned each strike as she dodged between the in comparison slow strikes of the soldiers as her fast knives found their mark time and time again while the men could do little but to moan in pain while the small woman tore through their squad with her knives.

Two tried to run away. Ionza let them deactivate the huge adamentum-gate then she yelled. "Fire you morons don't let them get away!" Immediately she hit the blood-slick black metal-floor as a down-pour of hotshot lasblasts soon hit each of the fleeing men in the back searing through the cerapace armour punching fist-sized hole into them. Ionza then yapped. "Cease fire, they are frakking dead now." The lasgun-fire died down immediately s she had yapped out the order.

She slipped a little as she got up. She glanced at the corpses on the ground. Her monfilament-knives had slit through the heavy cerapace-armour like a hot knife would slice through butter. Hands and arms laid everywhere as the guardmen had moved their hands defensively trying in vain to fend off her intensive attacks. She noted one soldier barely being alive she kneeled next to him hearing his breath as she said. "I'm sorry but all I can give you is the Mercy of the Emperor." With them she slid a knife into the armoured throat of the man. Then slid it out as a small torrent of blood gushed out from the throat of the fallen soldier.

Ionza stood there, her fine commissar-uniform was all soaked in blood and guts from both the hapless soldiers spraying her with blood and when she covered on the floor as she wiped down the knives as the Storm Troopers rapidly crossed the ground in their expert way all leapfrogging. They got involved in a short-lived fire-fight with some of the guards. But their excellence and team-work made soon sure they with minimum causalities could surge forward with their hotshot lasguns.

She heard spread fighting when the followed drawing her laspistol and powered sword. The ground she then crossed was a beautifully decorated garden. At the fine brown wooden gate she saw Storm Troopers swiftly set up some demo-charges while the rest covered them having taken cover amongst the varying things that tends to be at elaborate, nice gardens. One of the Storm Troopers even were laying in a prone position at a white wooden-bench. Ionza initially thought it was an idiotic position until she realized his unimpeded field of fire from the slightly elavated position.

Still the Storm Troopers expertly positioned themselves like Arbitrators on the prowl when coming to the house of a suspect as they hugged the walls. Eventually the bomb went off blowing the finely decorated wooden-door to smithereens with splinters flying everywhere. Then the Storm Troopers stormed inside shouting loudly as an intimidation-tactic.

Ionza cussed silently to herself as she didn't bring with her her longlas, yet she hanged back wanting to let the Storm Troopers subjugate the Navigators. Her plan was thrown into the thrash-bin when she heard loud screams of pain then saw one of the Storm Troopers running out screaming. "The pain! The pain is too much! It burns!" To her shock she saw the man sporting malevolent large maggots where his eyes and nostrils used to be, they were eating his face slowly one nibble at a time.

Ionza took calmly aim with her laspistol as she whispered. "Here you get the Mercy of the Emperor Storm Trooper." With that she pulled the trigger and the poor man dropped like with the sound a rotten fruit lands on the ground with. She already was already spurting towards the Storm Troopers hoping to reinforce them in time.

She got inside the marvelously decorated hall. Fine furniture with Grox-bones cased in ebony-alabaster were everywhere. The carpets were of the typical purple high-quality stuff so many high-ups of the Imperium of Mankind were so fond of having their places floored with. Yet Ionza quickly dove behind a large flower pot of fine marble with fine decorations of the Emperor doing something heroic on.

She watched a boy, no more than maybe eight with his warp-eye all visible. He looked straight at one unfortunate Storm Trooper. To Ionza's horror she saw the man melt as he mutated into puss and filth with a horrid scream and a worse stench as he melted alive. Luckily for Ionza the boy had his back turned to her so she quickly left her powered sword and laspistol on the floor rapidly drawing her bolt pistol. She took careful aim with both hands clutching the weapon. Then pulled the trigger as she saw numerous lasgun-blasts get neutralized against the psychic shielding of the boy.

The bolt-shell hit home, and the boy exploded in a revolting mist of puss and gore. Then they heard a psychic scream. The two nearest Storm Troopers just dropped, thin blood streamed from their orifices. Ionza immediately barked. "Hands to the ears Storm Troopers!" The order was too little too late as she then saw the mother of the boy barging through a door. A few Storm Troopers immediately opened up at her, just to have their shots neutralized by her psychic shielding before she cast glances at them causing them to melt away in extremely unpleasant and revolting ways as she mumbled curses of Nurgle.

Ionza cast a glance at the female Navigator. She had once been an extremely pretty woman as the golden dress showed, but now the almost milk-white skin was covered with black boils, her face looked halfway rotten through. Ionza's bolter snapped as she sent a psybolt she was sure would be the last of that psyker.

Instead she heard inside her head as the Navigator stopped the psy-bolt in mid-air letting the powers of Nurgle break it down piece by piece, atom by atom that should not happen yet it did. "Commissar, join the power of Nurgle and have an eternity in his comforting embrace." As she heard the compelling voice, she saw visions of the Imperium of Mankind in ruin, the Emperor as a maggot-eaten corpse, just artificially kept alive by huge machines, she saw the ruin of her own life. Immediately she roared. "Lies!" Yet she stayed behind the flower-pot as she knew the vision was just a ruse to make her dumbly charge forward towards the waiting Navigator.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Meanwhile Carrus and Rock came to the military checkpoint near the quarters Ionza had just passed. Both commissars saw the men were jittery and quite a bit jumpy to say the very least. Rock quickly said as he passed the men. "Commissars during Article 337 has free pass, maintain your positions and let nobody else through." He walked menacingly past them giving the pointer-finger as he spoke.

Carrus followed with his own Storm troopers close behind as he hefted loose his meltagun growling. "You better believe it stormies or your ass would be mine guardsmen." With that the nervous Storm troopers happily ushered through the two commissars with support-personnel.

They then did a sprint led by Rock through the area until they reached the disemboweled and dismembered Storm Troopers laying at the metal gate. Though that didn't go without incident as one of the troopers said with a voice sounding like nails on a chalkboard. "There are Genestealers present. I have seen the damage before." Commissar Rock immediately bawled. "Shut up private Andrews or face the whip again!"

Carrus looked at the damage then more worriedly at Andrews a muscular man of a little under average height. Immediately Carrus said biddingly. "Remove your helmet please private Andrews." Andrews did that as Carrus peered into the man's eyes, stating. "Warp-madness." With that simple word Rock came over, peering into the eyes of the heavily armed and armoured Storm Trooper. He immediately answered. I concur commissar Carrus." Then Carrus saw him loosening the holster for his laspistol.

Carrus just expressed immediately. "Wait, don't shoot private Andrews commissar Rock, I will take him with me as a bodyguard." He looked over at Andrews before continuing. "You are sick man, report to the medicae immediately, you are relieved of your duty as you are in no condition to fight. Is that understood private?" The private clapped his legs together getting all stiff as he roared. "Yes commissar!" Carrus just grinned a wolf-like grin then he said. "Get moving soldier!" Immediately Andrews was running the other way.

Carrus then turned with his smile fading towards the heap of bloody men as he then whispered to Rock. "Private Andrews have a point, it looks like a Genestealer have been on the prowl here." Rock said simply. "Are you sure letting private Andrews go is a good idea? He is suffering from warp-madness commissar Carrus." Carrus simply smiled retorting. "Lets not discuss the fates of the children infront of the children commissar Rock." He lightened up a cruel smile, they were about to engage in a deeper discussion when they suddenly heard an explosion.

Rock had had his bolter behind the shoulder, now he quickly shifted it over to his hands. Carrus on his side already had his meltagun out. He was already darting towards where the he heard the explosion from waving with him the Storm Troopers, that followed in due haste.

The Storm Troopers led by Carrus leapfrogged inside the compound. They found spread causalities on both side as they hurried through the garden. Meanwhile Ionza was desperately trying to stay out of the warp-vision of the Navigator. She turned everyone she gazed at into rotting pieces of flesh, intestines and bones, the smell was utterly vile from the process as Ionza loosened yet another few psybolts against her.

They were stopped in the mid-air. Ionza now sat behind a large column of exquisite white marble with golden encrustations on. That mattered little as she heard the Navigator gurgle. "Comeon commissar don't you want to join the endless decay of Grandfather Nurgle? Immortality just so he can ravage your lustfull young body." Ionza's answer was simple yet surprising as she leapt out from behind the column concentrating on not getting eye-contact with the Nurglite. But her plan had an error, she had to cast a glance at the woman.

That was her folly as she was sent reeling back, seeing the full decay of the Imperium of Mankind. The vision she had seen in the past was a pale echo. She now could taste the vileness of the vision as she was sent careening over the floor, undignified landing at a table while she lost both powered sword, commissar-cap and bolt pistol in the process.

The corrupted Navigator went over to Ionza, she looked happily at her, warp-eye closed as she gargled out. "Grandfather Nurgle will be so happy for you sacrifice young commissar." Ionza tried to fight back, but the woman had a surprising strength in her grip as she hoisted Ionza onto her feet. Yet Carrus came rushing into the hall screaming. "Michelle get down!" 

Ionza Immediately kicked the legs away from her erstwhile captor then rapidly made a dive landing behind a table. Carrus on his side just fired his meltagun as he rushed towards the psyker who disappeared in a flash of light ending her days boiling as boiling goo by the feet of the commissar.

He looked while he turned his weapon on his beloved as he said. "Are you okay commissar Ionza." Ionza for her part just gasped out. "Yes, thank the God-Emperor you came or that thing would have made a human sacrifice out of me." Carrus just smirked as he hooked the meltagun to a chain in the belt then he reached forward his hand. Ionza took it so he helped her onto her feet as he said. "Yeah that navigator didn't quite-" That was as far as he got as the male Navigator magically swung the doors open. Both the commissars immediately hit the ground covering up as they saw and heard the horrible scenes of men getting boiling within their armour and turned into just disgusting puss which slipped through the joints of the heavy cerapace as the men roared in pain as they were getting roasted alive.

Rock tried to move forward with the men, just to be tackled behind a column by Carrus who hissed to him. "In chess the pawns goes before the officers." They cast a glance over at the once fair-skinned man in an exquisite finely sown in silk-robe. It was of gold and silver-color, but not it was quite dirty with the puss coming from open sores of the the flip-bearded man, who once had looked like he was a robust male in his fifties. Now he was just a walking bag of disease spreading the disease every time he cast his warp-eye at anyone twisting and mutating the individual beyond recognition as through the Curse of Nurgle he warped everything he cast his warp-eye on.

"Commissar Ionza, do you have any grenades?" Carrus yapped out the question as Ionza swiftly retrieved her bolt pistol before diving ungracefully behind a table she rapidly turned around just to be joined by two Storm Troopers who visibly shook with fear. She answered rapidly. "Negative commissar Carrus, but I have my bolt pistol with five blessed bolts left." Carrus then turned to Rock saying. "I hope your boltgun has some blessed bolts or we are stinking mush commissar."

He just shook his head as they interrupted the conversation by the screams of Storm Troopers dying in horrid way. Both Carrus and Rock popped up on opposing sides of the column firing at the Navigator. Though both saw their potent weapon neutralized along with the blasts of the hotshot lasguns from the Storm troopers that still dared to advance forward even though they were swiftly turned into disgusting soup by the Navigator who now were joined by his family.

They saw the kids, two blondes, a girl and a boy. Their bodies were wracked with disease. Carrus realized that one of the kids was the vessel that allowed the Nurglites to get into the ship and infect people. Though Ionza was closer signaling with hand-gestures to the Storm troopers to throw the grenades at the kids. Which soon happened as both of the Storm troopers soon were throwing frag-grenades at the children. They rapidly ducked down as the explosions wrecked the room and they heard a scream of despair as the male stood there, with his dead children by his feet.

Carrus immediately yelled. "Michelle, Rock, charge the enemy!" With that Carrus and Rock snarled jumping out from the column they had been covering behind firing their guns at the Navigator. Both were in turn and order sent reeling back with most foul visions of the Imperium of Mankind. Yet this gave the opening she needed as the made a salto going high into the air while she got out some of her monofilament knives mid-flight.

She slid as she landed in the puss that had once been two beautiful children, but used it to slip the knife into the hamstring of the Navigator slicing off the knee that exploded in foul-smelling and revolting puss that looked just awful. The Navigator lost his footing as Ionza pounced again now eviscerating the enemy who exploded in a flood of disgusting bile infront of her while he clawed ineffectually after her as she slid to the other side of him holding his head from seeing her utilizing her full speed in combat while she did her deadly dance.

He tried desperately to fight back, as Ionza finally finished the job by stabbing him through one of his normal eyes with a truly wrenching sound as he died. Though Ionza didn't dare to finish the job there as she slit off the head of the foul being as well. A process she repeated at both the children. Carrus with Rock and the remaining Storm Troopers followed shortly afterwards, still in military formation spreading out, weapons at the ready scanning the environment for any signs of danger as they slowly inched forward with bodies tensed by the frightening fight.

Both Carrus and Rock gestured for the Storm Troopers to get moving and investigate the rest of the palace while they looked worried as they made their way over to Ionza while in the background the Storm Troopers were making a concerted effort to not look concerned as they knew the three commissars would discuss their fates.

Ionza got up as she remarked. "I look so forward to getting a bath. The followers of the God of Decay makes me ill." She said that dusting herself down with her face wracked in disgust. Carrus one his side had the meltagun at the ready as he simply expressed. "Move it commissar Ionza and I will blast away the slaves of a certain god." Ionza moved immediately to the side to see Carrus evaporate the unclean corpses laying splayed before them sans their heads. Rock looked a bit skeptical at Ionza saying. "Ain't there a bit of an overkill to behead the subjects after death commissar Ionza."

She answered with. "Maybe, but people I trust has told me quite bad stuff about the followers of decay so it's better to be certain commissar Rock." Carrus then butted in with. "Yeah we learned that at the Schola Progenium, and sure some were crap, but I have little doubt about that being paranoid is the only way to find peace commissar Rock."

Rock nodded then lowered his voice looking more seriously at his fellow commissars. "What about the fact that the Storm Troopers has seen the Navigators going bad? Shall we execute them?" Ionza looked skeptically over at Rock as she hissed. "What about mind-wiping them? Can't that be done?" Rock locked his piercing brown eyes onto the equally piercing brown eyes as he responded with. "Mind-wiping is torture and has a failure-rate of over one third, plus I'm not in favor of needless torture."

Carrus then said. "I say we mind-scrub them as I'm loathe to waste the humans that bravely have served alongside me battling for the Emperor against the Archenemy fellow commissars as we can't just cut them loose as they know too much and knowledge must be guarded well and we have all been in our most dangerous battle yet." He looked over at Rock who nodded as he then continued. "And we will talk about this battle from time to time with eachother, and when we can't be trusted, then we can't trust the Storm Troopers to keeping their yapper shut." Both commissars gave approving grunts, as they fell silent as a Storm Trooper approached them.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

He rapidly came over giving a stiff salute to the commissars who just gave him nods in return before Ionza barked. "Speak you mind Storm trooper!" The large male immediately answered. "Commissars we have found an altar most foul, with the remains of humans sacrifice on it." Rock looked non-impressed on the soldier as he said. "Search on sergeant Atkins, there must be something more, get the soldiers to comb everything, something is afoot and we want." He exchanged quick glances with the other commissars who nodded as he then almost yelled. "Scratch that we Imperial Commissars demand answer in this matter most foul."

As the soldiers was leaving Carrus butted in. "Is this wise? Us standing here, what if they discover something really foul fellow commissars?" Rock looked exasperated at the young man as he grunted. "In chess the pawns goes before the officers commissar Carrus." They saw the Storm troopers did the textbook storming of the palace smashing in doors pouring through while yelling commands of get down if they encountered anything (not that they did as the palace of House Borelimexias was empty of life now). 

Ionza then asked as she looked on her dirty uniform. "Can I go and get a frakking bath commissars? The puss and is all over me." Rock nodded as he said. "Affirmative commi-" Immediately Carrus snarled. "Order belayed. Negative commissar Ionza, your bolter is the only one with blessed bolts. So stay frakking put." Ionza opened her mouth to protest but she saw Rock nod to Carrus and the eyes of her beloved showed he would not be trifled with.

Even so Carrus while hefting his meltagun soon walked towards Atkins had hailed from. "Where are you going commissar Carrus?" Ionza asked, Carrus just retorted. "Alter most foul. Exterminate altar most foul, commissar Ionza." Rock butted in. "That's a brighter idea commissar Carrus, continue your current path while me and commissar Ionza will be central command waiting here for any progress from the children." He saw Ionza walk away towards something that looked like a wall-master-voxer.

Carrus soon found a Storm trooper standing guard near the altar-room after going through a few extravagantly furnished and decorated ones in the style of the fabulously wealthy, with soft purple carpets dampening the moves of his heavy combat-boots as he looked on the usually elaborate scenes of the Emperor and his loyal Primaches doing something heroic on the walls. God-Emperor how he hated visions of battle as art, yet he said nothing as he approached the tall man clad all in grey-green saluting him while holding his meltagun with the other hand.

"Guide me to the altar Storm Trooper I have some business to take care off regarding it." The Storm Trooper just repeated his salute, then just walked with the commissar into yet a few of the other extravagantly furnished rooms where the dark wooded table and chairs all had exquisite wooden finishing, while a gigantic crystal chandelier cast a bright light over the vast room.

Finally the soldier with Carrus in tow reached the room, he opened the majestic dark wooden door. A stench most revolting struck against the Storm Trooper and commissar. Inside laid the bodies of the higher officers of the House Bolimexias in a disgusting gravy. Their rotten intestines were everywhere.

The altar itself was of gold, once dedicated to the Emperor, now the slop of rotting intestines were laying on the varying toppled over figures of golden Primarches and imagery of the Emperor adorned the walls and of course his likeness (or at least his face adorned the altar in gold), there, completely defiled by the foulness of the Nurglites.

The soldier rapidly tore off his mask vomiting on the floor outside the place. Carrus just barked. "Get out of here soldier!" He then turned to the defiled altar, bringing up his meltagun to his shoulder as he turned around. Then pulled the trigger boiling the altar and the puss on it to disgusting smelling boiling goo.

Carrus rapidly closed the doors, then he went over to the trooper as he asked with genuine concern in his voice. "Soldier are you okay?" He looked at the pale expression of the Storm trooper, a man not much older than himself who answered. "I shall take myself together commissar." Carrus smiled as he clapped the trooper on his back saying calmly. "The foulness and insane violence of the Archenemy is a hard sight to bear for any loyal soldier of the most holy Emperor and his Imperium of Mankind soldier." Both made the aquila as soon as Carrus said the Emperor.

The Storm Trooper smiled to Carrus as he helped him onto his feet as he said. "Thank you commissar, I shall remember your sage words for the rest of my life." Carrus looked a bit sad at him, knowing he would commit him to mind-scrubbing as he responded. "Yeah I hope my encouragement to you will go down through the years of your service to the Emperor on his Golden Throne." As usual both men made the aquila when the Emperor was mentioned.

Carrus then said to the Storm Trooper. "Guard this area man, I don't want anyone who ain't a commissar stepping through here. License to kill, soldier. I repeat license to kill." With that Carrus left the Storm trooper in the room, but before he exited he did a dramatic turn in the door-frame saying. "Remember to ask and warn first soldier or you would be answering to me."

Carrus left the soldier knowing he would ask first when he returned, at least he was all but certain of it, but little did he knew where Ionza and Rock were standing in the finely furnished great-hall they saw a Storm Trooper shambling out of a door-way in the corners of their eyes. Neither paid much heed as Ionza continued to fiddle with the vox-caster while Rock were engaged in a conversation with the lieutenant.

The soldier near the door knew the man intimately. He said with a pleasant rather youthful voice. "How went the search fellow private, we-" He didn't come further, as the other Storm Trooper like a sleep-walker struck at him with his hotshot lasgun. Immediately he blocked the strike with his own lasgun. Then he struck his former friend hard in his mask which tumbled off.

What he saw shocked him beyond belief as instead of the mask just tumbling to the ground the mask loosened with a truly revolting sound. It slowly fell off. The soldier glared right into the bloody skeleton of his former friend which slowly turned into bile and puss. Immediately both Rock and Ionza reacted taking cover on the spot.

The two soldiers continued their match as they got entangled as the guard desperately got his combat-knife out while they laid grappling on the ground. he slashed it into the face through the eye that exploded in a ball of puss dripping down on his uniform coming out of the other side of the head of the former Imperial Storm Trooper and now zombie of Nurgle.

It got a hold of the knife, then wretched it out of the grip of the loyal Storm Trooper, before he with surprisingly massive force smashed it through the mask of the loyalist having him piss his pants as he died with knife through brain.

The zombie shambled to it's feet. Both Ionza and Rock opened up at it with a torrent of bolter-shells, but neither penetrated the armour, or those that did didn't do too much damage as the cerapace buckled and were torn. At first the man bled red. then bile and puss came through the wounds. The lieutenant carefully on his side took aim as he had hidden behind a column. He took a sted to the side and with a short burst of hotshot lasbolts hit home dropping the former man like a sack of cement with three fist-sized holes to the torso of the zombie.

Both commissars and the Imperial lieutenant took their time approaching the body of the fallen former Imperial soldier leapfrogging from finely furnished cover after cover until Rock finally sat behind a column near the fallen soldier. He switched weapons. Up came his finely crafted bolt pistol and chainsword, they were elegant and encrusted with gold and jewels. He finally darted forth, setting the activation-rune at high-power aiming to separate the head of the zombie from it's body. Instead the zombie miraculously dodged the attack. It was about to shoot Rock with it's hotshot lasgun when it's head exploded in a grisly display of gore and rotten brain. Ionza stood right behind the fallen Imperial with her bolt pistol smoking.

She got the muzzle up to her mouth blowing the smoke away from the muzzle before she turned towards the lieutenant saying. "Lieutenant, get some Storm Troopers together, we are going hunting for demons." She then smiled sadly placing the bolt pistol back into her holster locking it while she with sadness in her voice said. "I'm out of blessed bullets." Next she unholstered her laspistol bringing it to bear.

Rock shifted his weapons over to his bolter mounting the bayonet. The lieutenant did the same, and soon two more Storm troopers came. They were then leapfrogging into the fine hallways of the House Borelimexias. The walls were different here, still extravagantly decorated, but now the paintings showed Navigators glorifying the bridges of different warships the Navigators had served on as well as their ancestors and themselves as fine paintings of the family in happier times adorned the fine marble-walls.

Fine marble-columns still lined the walls with the traditional Emperor doing heroic stuff on them. The soldiers leapfrogged in using them as cover as the Storm Troopers practiced their experted ways of fighting room to room with Ionza and Rock struggling to keep up as they were left covering the hallway as the Storm Troopers swept the rooms clear as both commissars knew they would be literally fifth wheels on the wagon if they tried to interfere.

They had searched through a few rooms when they encountered a large storage-room, which they discovered after the Storm Troopers had kicked in the doors of it. It was absolutely packed with supplies, the metal-shelves were almost spilling as they stood there bolted to the metal-floor. Ionza peeked inside as she said to the lieutenant. "Do you need me or commissar Rock in this sweep lieutenant?" The lieutenant just glared at her before he answered. "Negative commissar, stay outside and guard our backs."

With that the Storm Troopers started to shift through the store-room looking for any opponents. It took a while until the lieutenant came back. He smiled as he approached Ionza who was holding her laspistol in both hands looking ready to pounce at anything.

He said with arrogance in his voice. "Looks like the store-room hid-" He was immediately cut off as suddenly a plague sword was jutting out of his chest. Behind him stood a pot-bellied, spindly limbed Plaguebearer who chanted monotonously it's chants of Nurglish worship. Ionza immediately spun around shooting the cyclops in the eye with her laspistol as she got a monofilament knife out from her jacket-sleeve. The daemon just hissed as it's head went back due to the impact which left a small searing gap the size of a thumb going through the beast as it tore the blade from the body of the lieutenant with a revolting sound before it with amazing strength tossed the man at her bringing her tumbling to the floor under the heavy human.

Rock snarled wildly. "Get you hands off her and fight a true man! A man in the image of the Emperor!" As he leapt forward setting his activation-rune at maximum power as he attacked the demon who rapidly spun around parrying the blow from the commissar who fumbled after his bolt-pistol before he removed his hand just in the nick of time as the creature bit after him. He kicked the demon sending it flying into the wall, finally pulling out his bolt pistol.

The demon rapidly recovered and attacked Rock who missed with three shots at point-blank range before he managed to parry the weapon from the demon which with inhuman speed and agility attacked him making him tumble back as he desperately tried to parry the demon's frenzied attacks. Ionza had finally recovered, she bid her times well as the demon again attacked Rock forcing him to his knees as he did a last desperate parry. She got into a spinning jump herself her blade was out before she landed as she jumped past the demon sending it heedlessly flopping to the floor. Then as she turned expecting to see puss and other disgusting stuff leaking out of it, she saw nothing.

The Plaguebearer had dissipated back into the Warp, only a slight tinge of foul energy hinted that the sanctity of Heritage had ever been breached by a most foul demon. Carrus eventually came with a squad of Storm Troopers and secured the area. They eventually got some time with him as the three commissars walked over to a secluded spot after Carrus had blasted the corpses of the lieutenant and the three Storm troopers in the store-room to kingdom come with his melta.

"What have happened here? Explanation now commissars!" Carrus was not happy with he showed in both how he barked out the words and how he pointed right at commissar Rock. Ionza answered. " Most foul Plaguebearer my-" Carrus interrupted her by barking as he pointed his meltagun at them. "Disarm, but leave your Rosarius and Refractor Shield on." Both commissars disarmed as Ionza left a ludicrous amount of knives at his feet. Carrus goaded them both outside waving with him the squad of Storm Troopers. There he met more Storm Troopers as he stripped both commissars of their advanced shielding while he yapped. "Get some psykers here, and do not enter until I return even if the psyker comes before me, and nobody shall pass. Shot on sight anyone not a commissar or the psyker of course with escort and disarm and arrest the Storm Troopers that followed me!"

He walked a few meters on the metallic pavement, before he turned striking a dramatic poise while he pointed at the Storm Troopers while he yelled. "And I don't have to tell you that anyone who talks to the psyker will serve the Omnissiah as a member of the holy Skitarii Storm Troopers!" He then left in a huff leaving it up to the Storm Troopers to finish the arrests of Ionza and Rock with their Storm Troopers.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

As Rock, Ionza and the Storm Troopers that had been in the fight were laying on the floor hand- and footcuffed. Carrus made his way over to the bridge. He was rapidly ushered through any checkpoint as his face and glare showed a commissar not being in a terribly good mood. He reached the bridge, finding it crawling with people as he got inside. Immediately he clapped his armoured hands together as he yelled. "That's enough everyone out, Article 337 is still in effect!" The bridge was immediately cleared of the officers, though Carrus stopped the Astropaths saying. "You are to head to the quarters of Borelimexias and mind-probe the commissars Ionza and Rock, if they are found clear, let them go. The soldiers shall go through a more through procedure as their risk of exposure have been much greater since they carry zero shielding from such."

Carrus got seated in the throne-chair at the center of the bridge, letting it spin around to face Borelimexias, he smirked as he placed the menacing meltagun at one of the wide armleans of it while he clapped it gently saying. "Well Arbitraxes Borelimexias here I'm the scion of House Carrus. We have urgent business to discuss don't we?" He smirked as he sat in the fine chair while he ungloved his hands while he opened up his greatcoat getting out his cigar-case, which then was opened as he got out a fine lho-rod.

Borelimexias gargled from the fish-tank. "Where is Ionza commissar Carrus?" Carrus took a deep smoke of the lho-rod closing his eyes enjoying the tabac before he answered as he breathed out the smoke. "Indisposed off for the moment Navigator." The Navigator just hissed as Carrus said Navigator. "It's Chief-Navigator for you commissar!"

Carrus just looked back on Borelimexias stating. "Well your family has been found unclean. They had a certain Rot Chief-Navigator." He saw the fishman show signs of being exasperated in the tank as he then said. "We did everything you required us to do, and I personally killed the mother of the family just before she sacrificed commissar Ionza to her dark god with my meltagun."

Carrus smiled smugly sitting in the chair while he again clapped the meltagun. He let thoughts about him using it on Borelimexias pour to the surface but also Borelimexias saw that from the raw memories Carrus possessed he spoke the truth as he then gurgled. "You speak the truth commissar and I'm sorry about the anguish the loss of your Storm Troopers means for you commissar Carrus."

"The Storm Troopers can easily be replaced Chief Navigator, but a brace of trained Navigators on the other hand cannot, you need to find the corruption in your family-line or I will call the Ordo Hereticus and bring some order into this situation." Carrus said the words in an icy manner reinforced by his eyes. The Navigator looked as worried as anything resembling a too large goldfish could as he gargled forth. "You will call the Ordo Hereticus on us commissar?"

Carrus just nodded as he answered. "I'm loathe to do so, but there are more pressing concerns. The Navigator showed me a vision of the Imperium of Mankind and the Emperor himself." He made the aquila forcing the thoughts to the surface letting the psyker sense them as well, immediately he heard in his mind. "Situation most dire commissar, the lies of chaos cannot be allowed to be spread. I will investigate at once."

Carrus bounced onto his feet roaring with a voice teethering on the edge of madness. "How dare you enter into my head and speaking to me through psy-language?" His hands grabbed after his meltagun as he dropped his sizzling lho-rod by his feet.

The psyker immediately gasped forth. "Profound apologies commissar, I was too excited and I slipped." The commissar stopped as he stood there infront of the fish-tank then he babbled out. "I guess it's okay, I'm sorry myself, I have not the patience of commissar Ionza with psykers such as yourself." He blew a bit up at his fringe before he said still shifting this meltagun around. "I will contact her so she can seal the deal Paternova."

The Navigator immediately anwered. "Excuse me commissar, but I'm not the Paternova of House Borelimexias." Carrus stopped in his track, his hands were finding a new lho-rod in his jacket-pocket as he answered. "Apologies Chief-Navigator I just thought the oldest Navigator were a Navigator in a box, and you are over two millenias of age since you are in it or so I have been told by Missionary and Schola Progenium Headmaster James Natrax. So I assumed you were the oldest one right now of House Borelimexias."

Borelimexias snorted out. "The name james Natrax is well-known to me." Carrus just answered lighting up his lho-rod. "Your voice betrays you Chief-Navigator you have ill feelings towards my mentor, speak none of it." The fish-thing in the aquarium shook it's head in an odd bobbly fashion saying. "Not your Headmaster, commissar Nathan Harken his protege."

Carrus bluntly answered. "That's my mentor and idol, I hope to one day emulate the heroic Lord Commissar Nathan Harken and I apologize for any harm he might have done to you. But you won't be able to utter harsh words about him with me present psyker." The snarl he left at psyker left little doubt in the mind of Borelimexias that the commissar was not the best blunt at dealing with psykers.

Though Carrus turned to leave, before he again turned facing Borelimexias saying. "You know Chief-Navigator I have to bring Ordo Malleus into attention on this matter?" The Navigator looked at the smoking commissar as he stated. "That tends to be the case commissar, why do you bring it up?" Carrus answered looking with pity on the mutant. "I will have to mention the corruption in your family which brought the demon onboard the vessel Chief-Navigator, but I consider you innocent in the matter which shall be brought up to to the Inquisitor."

He then calmly inhaled with the light of the lho-rod making his angelic face look sort of evil as he then said. "Of course, I can be met by accusations from the Inquisitor from the Ordo Malleus of that claims of innocence are guilty of wasting their time and be severely punished for it, while they might take out your whole family Chief-Navigator which means I can't protect you of course if that course of action should happen."

The Navigator calmly answered. "We Navigators have always answered for ourselves commissar, and it is unfortunate that Ordo Malleus and the Grey Knights-" Carrus cut him off spitting out his lho-rod hissing. "I never said anything about Grey Knights. That's forbidden knowledge, explain mutant or face my wrath!" Carrus readied his meltagun as he glared at the mutant where he stood knowing he was likely going up against the mightiest psyker he had ever met with the possible exception of Selpid. 

The response from Borelimexias was anything but civil as he used his psychic voice to roar into the mind of Carrus. "Silence puny blunt. You have just read about the Grey Knights, I have been working with them in person. They are not to be trifled with as they kill anyone that crosses their path they judge unworthy. Now puny human go and investigate or I will use my warp-eye on full power on you evaporating you from the surface of this vessel throwing your soul into hell!" 

Carrus just nodded with a very aggravated look on his face. He exited the room knowing the psyker at the bridge was right, he had overstepped his authority. As the metal door closed behind him he bawled out. "Lockdown is still in order, Article 337 is still in effect." Carpazio came over to him whispering into the ear of Carrus. "Tell me commissar, what is going on?" Carrus just snorted out. "Later captain." He started walking as the captain asked. "Shall me and my staff accompany you in this investigation commissar?"

Carrus just gleamed over at the overly nicely clad men and women in navy blues as he grinned wickedly before he simply retorted. "In chess the pawns goes before the officers and you have no tactical value as soldiers. No sir you are of the Imperial Navy, steer this ship and do not concern yourself with the business of the frontline commissars as you shall all under Oath of Silence go back and guard Chief-Navigator Borelimexias the Navigator in a box." Carrus gesticulated and pointed as he spoke. Immediately the men bawled out. "Yes commissar!" Made stiff military salutes Carrus merely gave a slight nod back at and disappeared back into the bridge.

He trotted down towards where the Navigators were holed up in their exquisite area. The nervous Storm Troopers immediately ushered him through without even bothering to test the commissar which scowl and eyes were pure malice now. He didn't look any less angry as he finally reached the wall. The Astropaths were being closely watched by the Storm troopers, that for obvious reasons trusted them even less than Carrus did.

He saw Ionza and Rock still tied up like some sort of Emperor's Day turkeys, he gave the slightest of smiles before he went over to the Storm Troopers, and with surprising gentleness asked as he peered into the gas-mask-masked human's eyes. "Private, why ain't the commissars released?" The answer came behind him from a young lieutenant with a scratching baritone voice a tad taller than himself. "We dared not released them until you arrived commissar."

Carrus turned around on his heel seeing the lieutenant standing there in a stiff salute he made his voice needlessly soft as he said. "Give me the reasons why lieutenant." The lieutenant immediately answered. "We dared not approach the commissars until a fully fledged one were there, though the Astropaths have assured us neither commissar are under any bad influences whatever that means." He was about to continue but Carrus just raised his left hand while he said. "You have said more than enough lieutenant. You have done a fine job. Now release the commissars, and get an escort for commissar Ionza back to our quarters." The lieutenant almost barked. "Yes commissar!"

Then Carrus went over to the Astropaths as he said. "I assume the mind-scans showed the commissars were in good working order Astropaths." The most senior member stepped forward, a scrawny looking dude beneath his jade-green Astropath-robe with grey edges who had runes ofpurity inscribed on them of gold. He had a greying face, bug-eyes, and a metallic voicebox who clanked loudly as he inhaled and exhaled while he answered. "The commissars are fine because the mind-scan showed the commissars are sane and not under the influence of the-" Carrus immediately grabbed hold of the robed man getting him a bit away from the Storm Troopers as he hissed. "Are you trying to make me order the mind-wipe of everyone present psyker?"

He stood there a few meters away giving the psyker the pointer-finger while he looked none to pleasant as the psyker answered. "Apologies commissar, I didn't know they did not have the necessary clearance for you to divulge such information to commissar." The voice was boring and monotone to listen to as Carrus strangled a yawn in his throat while he replied. "No harm down, I will just bark out my customary order about breathing about this and serve the Omnissiah as a Skitarii." He turned away before turning dramatically pointing the finger at the Astropath as he growled. "The plan is as follows. I will enter first and scan the environment for threats. then the Astropaths will follow and report to me, then the Storm Troopers will follow and secure the area led by the lieutenant and commissar Rock."

Carrus then went first as he hefted his heavy meltagun entering the garden as he had it raised to his shoulder expecting danger at any turn. He found none there and after a throughout check he waved the Astropaths to follow him while with hand-signals holding the Storm Troopers back, while Rock and the Astropaths approached him. Carrus turned to them a bit surprised to see Rock amongst the Astropaths as he said. "Commissar Rock I thought I told you to hold back with the Storm Troopers." Rock just glared back at the merciless eyes of them young man under half his age as he answered. "So you did commissar, but I decided better keep an eye on the psykers instead of the Storm Troopers and commissar Ionza will return after a quick bath and a change of clothes."

Carrus smiled without pleasure as he then said. "Well and good commissar Rock, it's all well and good." He then turned growling to the Astropath he earlier had addressed standing in the finely clipped grass. "Any signs of corruption here Astropath?" Before the Astropath could speak Carrus just cut in, just nod or shake your head psyker as this better happen fast." The Astropath just shook his head. Resulting in Carrus crouching over covering himself up with his cape, with his meltagun in a firing-position as he slipped inside the finely decorated marble-hall which once had housed the Navigators of House Borelimexias.

He slipped inside without a sound stalking silently along the now silent hall of Borelimexias as he looked around around eyes wide, nose inhaling the noxious disgusting smells only Nurgle's worshipers could bring as he tasted the air like a dragon on the hunt for enemies or prey. He continued step by step, looking at the rotting carcasses laying there at the extravagant floor, most were just reduced to scraps of disgusting clothing and armour covered in the filth of rotting stuff that once had been inside fit living human beings.

He took a closer look at the corpses. His face was visibly twisted in the disgust for the unnatural power that had twisted them from once being humans into this, just disgusting slop on the floor. He was about to step away as he suddenly heard a very frail voice. "Commissar, help me." The voice sounded like boiling diarrhea Carrus immediately turned on his heel. He glanced over to the revolting carcass that had silently crawled over towards him. The face of the man was full of puss-filled boils. Carrus looked in shock for a while on the remnants of the man then he took aim and firing his meltagun evaporating the man and some of the floor as he whispered. "Had you been a true servant of the Emperor you would have consigned your soul to his heaven. *He spat at where the victim once laid.* Instead you went with the blessings of the God of Decay which sentenced you to suffer in all eternity brother."

After another throughout scan Carrus eventually doubled back, signaling in the Astropaths which was followed inside by commissar Rock who had his threatening boltgun at the ready in his armoured fists. Immediately Carrus growled. "Scan the area psykers!" The Astropaths did so as the two blunt humans stood dumbstruck just watching the Astropaths. Rock finally voiced impatiently. "Well Astropaths, any progress?" The Astropath that had been talking to Carrus intervened as he walked over to the commissars saying. "I'm sorry commissars, but shifting through events that have happened here is not an exact science." Both just nodded without saying anything else to the Astropath that went back to work while the commissars took turns as they watched the Astropaths trying to gauge their corruption and the exits as they didn't yet dare waving in the Storm Troopers.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Ionza herself was meanwhile escorted back to the fine quarters she and Carrus called home. She was her smiling an bubbly self as the stern Storm Troopers soon realized as she said to the sergeant leading the squad. "You boys are to wait outside while I'm to freshen up and take a quick shower." She said it while she wiped off some of the slop mixed with blood from her lower torso as they were rapidly ushered through a checkpoint by Storm Troopers close to panicking as they saw the uniform of a fully ordained commissar like herself.

The sergeant just grunted. "Commissar Carrus said we should monitor you every step of the way commissar Ionza." She just wrinkled her nose as they continued walking through the dark-metaled hallways of the ship as she retorted. "Tempting offer, but no, I doubt commissar Carrus would be too understanding if I brought four Storm Troopers to our private chambers and stripped down infront of them." She then changed expression as her hand got inside her inner-jacket-pocket while she pulled out the cigar-case only to open it and finding just revolting slop inside it as she whined. "Emperor curse the frakking-" She cut herself short as she knew speaking further and she condemned four of the children to an early death or at least torture from a resulting mind-wipe.

She waited to she was near an incinerator-drone before she dropped her cigar-case into it while she plotted in that the ash should be ushered into space after purification pressing a few runes on the chest of the machine which once had been a man, and now was just a threaded trashcan as she went forth tagging in commissarial overrides while drawing access-cards and all that from her jacket-pockets.

She turned as she was done with the once human now trashcan while saying with a crooked smile. "I would like to see how many lashes commissar Carrus had received for whistling Sarge if he was a private." The sergeant looked unamused at her as he almost barked out. "That would be five lashes for first-time offenders ma'am. Ten for second time ma'am and Penal Legion for three time offenders along with a full thirty-nine ma'am." She smiled saying as she waved the squad to follow her. "Harsh punishment from commissar Rock, but then again whistling brings bad luck onboard ships and commissar Carrus whistle to soothe the Spirits of the Machine." To her dull surprise the sergeant made the cog-wheel as she mentioned the Spirits of the Machine while the three other men didn't as they were holding hotshot lasguns in their arms and were too busy trying to look good in the eyes of the commissar with them.

Relatively soon as they passed many more checkpoints on the way to the chambers that had been assigned to Carrus and Ionza (which not surprising at all was the Emperor-suite) s Ionza saluted with a pretty smile the stern Storm Troopers outside the elaborate hallway with the usual war-glorifying scene of the Emperor doing something heroic as the usual plaques of him used to show much to the disdain of Ionza who preferred the plain pictures of the Emperor doing something mundane like crowing himself or whatever as she would rather see him flipping burgers than another one of those overly heroic images of him crushing some cross of Ork and Genestealer underfoot while grinning like the village-idiot as he did the deed with his huge flaming sword in his right hand while his left was stroking his long black silky hair. Ionza would as mentioned rather see him flip burgers, but she kept it to herself as expressing what she thought she knew would be heresy.

With a happy voice she said. "Just stand here men, and I would be back in less than five minutes." She then disappeared inside the black adamentum door. The Storm Troopers immediately eased up removing their helmets while grinning at eachother as the sergeant said. "We have some time men, she is a woman she would likely be freshing up for the next hour or so." The other three scarred males grinned at him with one saying with a hoarse voice. "Yeah, women and warfare, what is the next? Female Space Marines?"

The four Storm Troopers laughed harshly as they joked about females at the battlefield. But before long the door came up. Ionza stood there with her longlas in her hands. She looked none too happy which was helped by the shadow-stealing cape she had wrapped around her and the scowl running across her petite round face revealed she had at least heard some if not all. "Lets go gentlemen!" She said it with acid in her voice as she waved with her the hulking Storm Storm Troopers which rapidly got their helmets and masks on following her.

The sergeant went up next to her as he said. "Apologies for this commissar we-" Ionza just gleamed with her harsh brown eyes mercilessly at him while she snorted out. "Forget it Sarge, now I know where you stand. Just remember I'm a Deathworld Sniper first and the sniper is like the second person you don't piss off after the cook for obvious reasons." She growled out then. "Just move your feet soldiers. We will soon face the field of battle." She didn't say much else as the silent party went through the checkpoints yet again.

They soon reached the palace where the Astropaths had dragged out incense and were starting to chant making the noxious fumes coming from the Nurglites and the poor Storm Troopers laying on the floor mix with their smell of burning incense which normally was pleasant, now it smelled absolutely revolting as the sweetness of the incense mixed with the smell of rotting things producing a totally nauseating smell. 

Immediately Ionza while she sounded rather irate stepped into the hall as she roared. "Commissar Carrus explain this frakking tardiness at once!" With angry hand-gestures she got the Storm troopers to enter the hall while she glanced over at the two commissars who had cowered behind the white marble-column. Carrus immediately sped over to her throwing a quick salute she answered as he reported. "Commissar Ionza I waited for the Astropaths to say the section was clear-" He was immediately cut off by Ionza who hissed. "That's a load of bull commissar, only the most revered Sanctioned Psykers can determine that. *She grabbed hold of the nearest Storm Trooper while she growled.* Get me some Sanctioned Psykers here ASAP soldier, that's a commissarial order! Now move it!" The man just saluted and sped off knowing her not to be trifled with.

She then fired off aggressive hand-signals making Carrus immediately speed through the door hefting his meltagun while he had attached his obsidian bayonet to it. Soon numerous Storm Troopers followed him led by a lieutenant and commissar Rock. Finally Ionza followed with her longlas as she shifted from position to position as the Storm Troopers leapfrogged in the hallway with Carrus taking point.

Eventually they found Carrus guarding the door and hallway of the hallway and the storage-space. He immediately said to the onrushing Storm Troopers. "Hold this position, I will go inside and see if there are any threats left." The Storm Trooper closest to Carrus hissed to him in his nasal voice. "Shall we follow in support commissar?" Carrus just shook his head as he whispered back barely audibly to the man. "Negative private, I work better on my own and I don't wanna risk any friendly fire. So just guard the hallway and convey the orders."

With that he coiled himself into his cape letting the shadows consume him and he slipped silently inside the storage-space. The Storm Troopers was relegated to guarding the hallway as the young man slipped inside the storeroom. Carrus swiftly searched the storeroom, suddenly at point-blank range stepped a Plaguebearer just infront of him. It tried to connect with it's brutal-looking serrated Plaguesword, yet Carrus just stepped back making the demon miss him. The next attack also failed to connect as Carrus sidestepped the downward swipe from the potbellied creature making it his the metal shelf behind him with sparks flying. The he brought his meltagun to bear and fired it right at the demon. It along with several shelves dissipated into thin air.

The Storm Troopers outside had heard the commotion as Carrus had battle the demon, and came surging through the door with their hotshot lasguns raised with bayonets mounted sweeping into the storage-room with military precision. Just as Carrus had disappeared back into the shadows. Immediately he growled though he remained unseen. "Don't take a step further boys, and get the frak out of here as you lack any protection from the corruption!" The Storm Troopers immediately quit the room leaving Carrus alone there. He soon concluded the room was free and soon stepped outside closing the door behind him while he glanced at the Storm Troopers standing there, the advance-guard had continued down the hallway as more Stormies had arrived with Rock and the lieutenant acting as their commanders.

Carrus looked into the eyes of both men, both being more than twice his age. Yet there they stood as he said. "Storeroom cleared sirs, we can't do nothing more until the Sanctioned Psykers arrives on the scene." That part he mainly said to Rock, then he turned to the lieutenant as he growled out. "Did you order the men forward lieutenant?" He answered looking nervously behind his mask as he spoke with his baritone voice. "Yes commissar, with the blessing of commissar Rock."

Carrus nodded saying. "I suppose it's okay, explain yourself commissar Rock, why did you allow the Stormies to be sent forward?" Rock immediately answered. "To avoid cluttering, and their armour of contempt shall be enough to shield them from this corruption I hope." Carrus just looked pitilessly back at him while he retorted. "Negative commissar Rock, we will have them mind-scrubbed just in case." He looked not one degree of happy as he said that while he bristled standing there with his meltagun in his hands.

Ionza came over to them, she had regained her smile and composure as she cheerily said while approaching from behind while she was holding her longlas at the ready. "Gentlemen, maybe you shouldn't discuss the fates of the children infront of them, they are after all a bit more numerous than us." Both the male commissars grinned harshly as Rock said. "Agreed, but you support commissar Carrus in mind-scrubbing the Stormers after this?" He looked at Ionza with wonder as her smiled faded while she responed. "Positive, we must mind-scrub them, the children ain't able to handle this."

She waved away the command-squad as she continued lowering her voice with a tone of suspense. "I have ordered in Sanctioned Psykers to sort this mess out, they will likely create a vortex." Rock looked rapidly around before he unhooked his vox-beads as he with a voice barely audible whispered. "Do you think we need to call the Grey Knights for this commissars?" Carrus answered his sombre expression said it all. "I'm considering it, at worst we might have to put down everyone of the soldiers involved in this as they have little protection from the Ruinous Powers unlike us." He continued. "Must the Emperor bless and forgive us if we have to do that harsh measure."

Ionza looked more relaxed than the other two commissars as she while leaning on her longlas said. "Commissar Carrus I know of the Inquisitor, he is a relative of Lady-Marshall Natasha Zuma so he can't be all bad." Carrus looked more skeptical as he said. "Lady-Marshall Natasha Zuma had not much good to say about me the last time, but I'm bankrolling the crusade so I make my desires heard." Removing his glove while scratching his jaw he said. "At least the lady is reasonable and I fear the reactions of the Space Marines most of all as they can basically purge this ship and everyone on it without even bothering with mind-scrubbing due to imagined impurities amongst the crew, but as commissar Ionza has said Lady-Marshall Natasha Zuma is reasonable and her relative will likely be reasonable as well."

The three commissars fell silent as Storm Troopers trudged past them in the narrow hallway as Ionza strolled over to the lieutenant while she said. "Lieutenant, get the troopers to report in, I want this situation clearified and everyone accounted for." The lieutenant immediately threw a stiff salute to Ionza before he headed over to the Storm Trooper with the master-vox grabbing the voxophone saying. "Lieutenant Andersson here to advance-troopers report in. Over and out." One by one the squads reported in sating Ionza's request for news.

She then got the voxophone herself, voxing directly to the place where the Sanctioned Psykers were holed up as she said. "Commissar Ionza here to Sanctioned Psyker-HQ, I sent Storm trooper-private Hendersson to retrieve them, report on your status. Over." Immediately a hiss came back before a metallic clanky voice replied. "Private Henderson was detained claiming just that, shall we terminate him? Sanctioned Psyker-HQ over." Ionza immediately responded. "Negative, he is to be part of the detail to escort the Sanctioned Psykers to the quarters of the Navigators of Borelimexias. I repeat. He is to be part of the detail that escorts the Sanctioned Psykers to the quarters of the Navigators of House Borelimexias. Commissar Michelle Ionza over and out." With that she looked rather cross at the vox-carrier saying. "Dial the code for just the Storm Troopers in this platoon private." He immediately dismounted his master-voxer, and did as Ionza asked. Ionza then hit the platoon-net. "Commissar Michelle Ionza here. Evacuate the premises immediately. I repeat, evacuate the premises immediately. Commissar Michelle Ionza over and out."

With that the Storm Troopers rapidly began to evacuate the halls of Borelimexias leaving it to the dead as everyone soon was ushered out by the three grim commissars.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

The Storm Troopers was fingerpointed in place by their officer and NCOs. Yet the three commissars quickly took shelter outside the garden by the wall while they waited on the Sanctioned Psykers as they let the Storm Troopers set a perimeter in the garden. Eventually they came escorted by commissarial provosts and a detachment of Storm Troopers with private Henderson going first. Ionza smiled, but Carrus had a scowl on his face as he glanced at the psykers saying. "You let the frakking lightning-bolts carry las-weaponry commissar Rock, explain yourself."

The brown eyes of Rock mercilessly bored into the blue eyes of Carrus that looked equally brutally into his, yet Ionza smilingly stepped between them turning towards Carrus as she gently said. "Commissar Rock is with his right to let the sacred Sanctioned Psykers carry lasguns commissar Carrus." Then her facial features and eyes hardened as she snorted out. "On the other hand calling them frakking lightning-bolts is not accepted Commissar Carrus." Carrus looked back and her and mumbled. "Apologies commissars I didn't think clearly as I spoke."

Ionza smiled again saying. "Apology accepted commissar Carrus." Then she looked straight over at Rock, who hesitated then spoke up. "Yeah apology accepted commissar Carrus." They looked at the distance watching the Storm Troopers with commissarial provosts approach with the psykers as Ionza. "I'm glad this is resolved commissars, now to the task at hand."

Henderson leading the platoon of eight provosts, around ten Storm Troopers and four Sanctioned Psykers came over to the three commissars making a stiff salute which immediately was repeated by the commissars which in turn caused the rest of that platoon to salute the commissars while he said. "Storm Trooper private Jonas Hendersson reporting in with the ordered Sanctioned Psykers commissars." Ionza smiled at him as she said. "That's fine private Hendersson, go and find your place in the perimeter." She walked over to the psykers as she asked. "Who is in charge here?"

A provost in a black greatcoat with white rimmings and the other colorful gear commissars tended to wear stepped forward with a scarred face showing Ionza that he had taken a too close a look of at least one explosion said with an absolutely gnarly voice revealing he was at least over a century old and he looked the part as his juvenat-treatment was slowly falling apart giving him the customary greying skin of a person too old to really be alive. "I think I'm as I'm the most senior of the commissar-provosts left on this ship due to service length."

Ionza nodded signaling to the man top continue as she stood there in the middle of the squad looking so small compared to them, that he did as he said. "Commissar-provost James Frank, service-number 122-447-990-667, have served the Imperium of Mankind for one hundred and twenty two years. Carrus and Rock had meanwhile came over to him standing on either side of Ionza. Carrus laid his merciless eyes gleam into the eyes of Frank as he said. "What was you punished for CP Frank?" Frank on his side jumped a little by the accusatory tone in the voice of Carrus as he responded. "I ordered a retreat in battle and executed a colonel that wanted to charge some orks and ruin the ambush commissars."

Carrus immediately leaned over to Rock putting his hand to the ear of Rock whispering. "I think I have heard this story before commissar Rock." Rock merely grinned as he said. "That's one point of view, you also fragged a bunch of your fellow commissars CP Frank, and only the fact that you served bravely in a Penal Legion means you are here." Ionza then responded with expression and voice without feelings. "A brave and battle-hardened commissar should not languish onboard some ship as a commissar-provost unless it's his choice." She sat her eyes seriously at Frank standing there with his bolter with chainsword and bolt pistol in his holsters as she said. "You can choose yourself commissar-provost Frank. Be here as a commissar-provost or get back your full title and be shipped to Cadia and to regain your name as an Imperial hero commissar-provost Frank?" It was said with the usual sugary voice of Ionza who stood there flanked by the two harsher male commissars bristling towards the former fully fledged commissar.

He answered. "You can do that ma'am?" Ionza just nodded a little before Carrus said. "We have some pull within the Departemento Munitorum commissar-provost so we can send you there if you so require." He looked happily at them as he said. "Sounds like a done deal commissars." Ionza smiled as she said. "That sounds good, you are dismissed commissar-provost Frank, take the squad and spread them amongst the Storm Troopers guarding the perimeter while the adults talk to the psykers." He immediately waved with him the provosts and Storm Troopers. Then Ionza headed over to the psyker that looked the most like the leader, his skull looked more like that of a Necron than a human, other metallic features on his body revealed the man was about as much a man as the servitors that milled about showing the cost of living long under the brownish robe. She gently asked. "Say me most sacred Sanctioned Psyker, how bad is the corruption?" His red eyes looked hatefully on her, though that was more accident by design than any malice of the psyker as he said. "Thank you for the kind words Lady-Commissar, the corruption is bad we must vortex the area."

Carrus stepped foprth as he had stopped whispering with Rock asking. "Must Grey Knights be called to seal this off Sanctioned Psyker?" The psyker looked at Carrus almost with wonder as he answered gleaming over the advanced wargear of all the three commissars. "Lords and Lady Commissars I fear that much." Carrus immediately looked oddly over at Rock exclaiming. "Why do the psyker think even you are a Lord Commissar commissar Rock?" Rock shrugged as he answered. "Haven't met the psykers, I planned to let the provosts deal with them commissar Carrus." Carrus just snorted out. "We are not Lady or Lords Commissars, just plain fully fledged commissars psyker, but I don't hold it against you for calling us that." He almost smiled as he made his voice softer. "Can you vortex it psyker?"

The psyker nodded as Rock said. "I assume you two have pressing business to attend to so I will supervise the vortex commissars." With that he waved with him the psykers entering back into the garden with them smiling a little as he saw how expertly the Storm Troopers had taken up positions there at the garden while he waved to people to escort the Astropaths away.

Carrus and Ionza walked through the hallways towards the bridge. Carrus was still tense as he quickly voiced even as they passed through a checkpoint. "I don't like it one bit, psykers especially Sanctioned Psykers given firearms." Ionza calmly retorted which was reflected in her expression and almost closed eyes as she shouldered her longlas while she waited until they had passed the Storm Troopers along with the monsters of the Skitarii. "Would you rather have them using their unstable powers as the first resort of defense commissar Carrus." She glanced over at Carrus who tried to form an answer while she swiftly continued. "No sir, I didn't think so. Look darling, you had two psykers that went bad. That happens, get over it. It's affecting your ability to perform as a commissar."

Carrus looked incredulously back at her as he asked. "Does it commissar Ionza?" She turned to him opening her merciless brown eyes glaring straight into his as they walked retorting. "Yes commissar Carrus, and the psykers are human beings, so don't crush their moral." Carrus stopped for a while digesting the words Ionza had just said. His hand went inside his greatcoat finding his cigar-case, he got out a lho-rod, igniting it. As soon as he had put it back Ionza stepped in too close, she barred a flirtatious grin at him as her hands gently went inside his greatcoat, getting out the case and then opening it getting out a lho-rod. She got it into her mouth waiting for Carrus to light it while she put the cigar-case back into the inner-pocket of his greatcoat.

Carrus smiled back at her as he said. "I have some serious business you must attend to." Ionza playfully blew a smoke-ring into the air before saying. "Name it." Carrus looked more seriously at her as he said. "The NIAB (Navigator In A Box) needs to be dealt with, and I suspect as we are both highborn nobles we will rub eachother the wrong way." Ionza patted on her lho-rod considering his words before she said. "You didn't call him a NIAB commissar Carrus?" Carrus igniting his own lho-rod answered. "Nooo." Ionza immediately retorted. "You idiot you called him a Navigator in a box."

Carrus said while shrugging before he took a good drag of his lho-rod. "Yeah, and I will not lightly forget that he warp-eyed me. That is a transgression not soon forgotten or forgiven commissar Ionza." He seemed aggressive, yet Ionza gently took another step forward before kissing him bringing her body close to him while one leather-clad hand rested on his chest as she said. "I will do as you ask darling, and the Navigator carries a grudge towards your family." Carrus shrugged answering. "Not only my family, Lord-Commissar Harken as well."

Ionza looked up at Carrus as she said. "That explains even further why he warp-eyed you. I shall get to the bottom of what happened between him and the Lord-Commissar, just promise me you won't step into the bridge again." Carrus smiled as he dragged in some more smoke before saying. "I have no business on the bridge, there you are the ranking commissar, I will go back and supervise the psykers with commissar Rock unless you think of something else I must do first." Ionza said. "You must send for the Grey Knights, so go to the Astropaths first." Carrus nodded saying. "Aye lady." Ionza smiled and turned to go away just grinning a slutty smile as Carrus smacked her ass over her greatcoat and cape which greatly dampened the hard smack from the armoured glove while she was turning just grinning as she walked away knowing full and well his plans for that night which she looked forward to set into literal motion.

Carrus for his part ended the day talking and giving directions to the Astropaths which took him far too much time and lho-rods as far as he was concerned. Ionza ended up smoking heavily at the bridge hearing Borelimexias rant about Harken executing his lover and the evils of the Carrus-family while she negotiated with him and Rock saw the twisted and strange psykers set up a vortex filling him with a dread he hadn't felt since he was a young commissar serving on Serenity against the power of the Ruinous powers as he saw the scary though holy rituals the Sanctioned Psykers sat up.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

The day later Carrus came over to the quarters of the Carpazios. As usual Maria was elated to see him, but he just kneeled and told her. "I'm sorry little princess, but the big commissar is busy." He got up licking his lips as he said. "Captain Carpazio we shall have words." He looked straight at Carpazio who audibly gulped making Carrus realize he has had laid bile not authority into what he said to the immaculately dressed man in white naval-uniform with gold-rimmings and such with the usual chestful of medals.

Seeing Remus coming by Carrus simply said. "Seems like the big priest are here to tutor her." He looked sternly at Maria who looked bored back at Remus as she said. "But I want you to tutor me, like when you taught me to shoot. Low-Gothic is boring." Carrus looked sternly at her as he said while he got down again glaring into her eyes. "You never speak to an adult in such a way, yet I understand your position. So if you do well Priest Remus will take you shooting."

Remus retorted as he came up behind Carrus. "Is that wise Commissar-Techriach, teaching a child this young to shoot?" Carrus just snorted as he got to his feet. "When I did well Lord-Commissar Harken always took me shooting, heck he did that even when I was younger than Maria is now." Carrus looked over to the priest standing there in his brown robe with gold rimmings Eviscerator and aquila-formed Rosarius hanged there, for the first time he noted the man carrying a laspistol, just as he tended to go heavily armoured everywhere just as himself so he remarked with a smirk. "You know Priest Remus from what I can see you are a fighting man. So I have the desire to one day spar with you to test your mettle."

Remus answered. "By the Emperor on the Golden Throne I have heard about your deeds Commissar-Techriarch so I accept the challenge." As usual everyone in the room made the aquila as the Emperor was mentioned then Remus continued with his baritone monotone voice. "I will do as you suggest as I read you were a Drill-Abbott as well Commissar-techriarch." Carrus smiled as he retorted. "That sounds good Priest Remus but just call me commissar Carrus or commissar as Commissar-Techriarch is just my official title and I don't like mixing up my duties to the Emperor with my duties to the Ommnissiah." Everyone made the aquila as the Emperor was mentioned and Carrus made the cog-wheel as he said Ommnissiah.

With that Maria in a pinkish colored ballroom-gown was led away by Remus. Carrus looked more sternly over at her as he said. "Your punishment shall be training-sessions with me and the two other commissars, you can praise the Emperor you weren't more incompetent or we would have had to flog you as well captain Carpazio to say ten hail the Emperor and meet me at commissar Rock's office."

He left leaving Carpazio breathing of relief as Carrus ignited a lho-rod while going through the corridors while everyone that met him rapidly dodged out of his way as if he would just without reason just would start to gun down anyone he came across. He concluded to himself that they weren't exactly regarded as merciful commissars anymore.

Well over there he was ushered through the door by two rather nervous-looking commissar-provosts. As soon as the door closed behind him he asked. "What's up with the provosts? Have they frakked up?" Rock and Ionza looked strangely at him as they just had been playing card for money while smoking lho.

Ionza shrugged as she turned. "They might have heard that we have called the Imperial Inquisition commissar Carrus." Carrus went over, pouring himself a small sip of wine into a glass he had taken from Rock's cupboard as he said. "Yeah the Emperor's pet psychopaths. *Both the other commissars looked uncomfortably at eachother as Carrus quickly said.* "It's a joke, but to the task at hand, shall we inform captain Carpazio about the Grey Knights commissars?"

Ionza said boring her eyes into Carrus. "That joke was anything but funny, infact it's heretical-" Carrus cut her off. "Last time I visited Matrovska for a gambling-spree I heard a stand-up-comedian say it, I didn't mind." Rock looked shocked at as he said. "You should have executed him on the spot."

Carrus started to laugh as he said. "Yeah brilliant idea, then start mass-panic and having to pay shitloads in reparations and having my public image brandished as a psykopath that shoots stand-up-comedians." Ionza smiled as she heard Carrus give his reasons for not shooting the man though she said. "Well the comedian is sort of right, but lets not let captain Carpazio hear this or we might have to execute him just to stop the Inquisitor from executing us." 

She sighed softly as she sat in the chair covered in the black leather-uniform not doing diddy in hiding her curves as she said. "I vote for informing him the psykers already know about them." Carrus glanced over at Rock who said. "I concur, inform him."

Carrus nodded as he said. "Yeah we inform him about the most holy servants of the Emperor's will." Buzzer then sounded. The harsh voice of one of the provosts was heard on it. "Commissars, commissar-provost Voxen here. Captain Carpazio has come out of uniform and demands entry." Hitting a button on the buzzer Rock said. "Send him inside."

He came inside clad in a glory pink jumpsuit with BALL running over the chest in bold white letters while both Ionza and Rock performing jaw-drops. Carrus just laughed as he said. "Wow that was something I hoped died in the eighties the jumpsuits I saw at Matrovska Vice." Carpazio stood like a living questionmark as Ionza butted in. "With those clothes according to Matrovska Vice you would be a complete monster who would kill children, elderly, dogs, cats and you know what just for a laugh."

Carpazio looked down at the monstrosity he was dressed in as he said. "This is high-fashion at Ciralix." Both Ionza and Carrus rolled eyes as Carrus said. "The commissar-provosts thought you had gone insane captain, and I can see why, you need something not in pink captain. *He stopped for a while, exchanging a more worried glance with the other commissars. They nodded so he continued.* Come over here we have something really important to tell you."

Carpazio was soon over at the desk with the three commissars eyes boring into his as Rock asked. "Have you captain Mike Carpazio ever heard about the Grey Knights?" He answered. "No but it sounds like a chapter of Space Marines."

Carrus slammed his fist into the desk growling. "You are speaking too lightly about the Grey Knights captain." Carpazio looked scared back as he continued. "The Grey Knights are the Emperor's most holy and secret warriors and we bringing some onboard this vessel can result in the entire crew being wiped out."

Carpazio looked visibly shaken at the three commissars as he said with a shivering voice. "y-y-you have c-c-called these things onto this because of the demons you fought there?" Carrus just glared in the brown eyes of Carpazio with his own blue eyes peering in and holding them as he said. "I will meet them, hopefully the Inquisitor will not off me as I'm a Techriarch as that would mean he would spend the rest of his life running from the Adeptus Mechanicus, and he likely let the Headmaster, the Drill-Abbess and the Lord-Commissar survive as I haven't heard rumors of the High Inquisitor taking a friendly visit."

Carpazio looked nervously at the three commissars as Ionza matter-of-factually said. "The Grey Knights are the Emperor's best demon-dusters, they hunt the beings in the warp and kills them with holy silver captain Carpazio." She glared into his eyes with her harsh brown eyes as she continued. "They purge the unclean if they find just the merest sign of corruption, so you can think what danger we are putting this ship in captain Carpazio."

If Carpazio had looked nervous before under the gaze of Carrus alone he looked more nervous now as he felt the glare of three fully fledged commissars peer into his eyes as Rock leaned forward, elows on the table as he said. "Do you think you can handle this knowledge captain?" He laid his laspistol on the desk as he continued. "Or must we end this here and now because you have told someone as not even Irina or Maria shall know this."

He saw both Carrus and Ionza loosen their holsters for their laspistols as he said. "I swear by the Emperor's blood I will not breathe a word to this to anyone commissars." He felt his sweat run down his back as he stood there with the three commissars who still glared into his eyes trying to see any signs of corruption.

Ionza spoke now. "You must understand my good captain, you have never been nearer death than today, and you can't breathe a word to anyone but us about this." Carpazio nodded as Carrus said. "I will let you two continue your card-game and lho-smoking commissars." He waved at Carpazio to come with him. Instead he glared at Ionza and Rock sitting at the desk, looking straight at their cards and lho-rods in the ashtrays with disapproving eyes.

Ionza looked sharply back as she said. "I believe commissar Carrus want to test your mettle and even though I don't gamble and smoke infront of you and Irina captain, it doesn't mean I don't do it." She shrugged then said. "Dismissed captain, go. Follow commissar Carrus and have fun fencing."

With that Carpazio hurried after Carrus who walked with steady steps as he ignited another lho-rod outside the office of Rock. "The black adamentum-doors closed, displaying the aquila in gold on the seal with two finely dressed commissar-provosts standing guard on either side.

They walked down the corridors leading to the training-facility as Carrus decided to let a little honey go with the vinegar as he said while he smiled and smoked. "You should actually see the holocast Matrovska Vice captain, it's an excellent show about two cops named Rick Tabbs and Jack nickname Sonny Ratchett." The captain answered. "Maria and Irina ain't in danger commissar?" Carrus just shook his head stating. "I shall level with you captain, I might have to execute you and Irina, but I shall do my damnest to hinder the murder of an innocent little girl like Maria."

He looked harshly at the captain saying. "Breathe a word about this and we are both dead meat captain Carpazio." Carpazio just nodded as they were ushered through yet another checkpoint manned with the usual contingent of Storm Troopers and Skitarii looking as monstrous and inhuman as ever with weapons where their gut once used to be for firing-accuracy.

Carpazio shuddered as he watched the inhuman former members of humanity. Carrus just croaked as he looked admiringly on one. "Ain't it beautiful? The sleek cold metal, the eyes, just red lasers, meltagun in it's gullet." He glanced over the shivering captain with a knowing smile stating. "Well at least that's what my Tech-Priests tell me." He glanced over at the former female, gently shaking his head stating as he let an armoured glove trail the metallic cheek of the former woman. "Once you were a beautiful woman, now your beauty stems from you as a machine. It's a different kind of beauty."

He smiled knowingly as he knew he had freaked out the captain with his machine-worship as he made his voice needlessly sweet. "Well captain I guess we shall stop admiring something that freaks you out as much as the Skitarii and get going to training?" Carpazio nodded as he pried. "How did you know this would freak me out?"

Carrus still smiling knowingly stretched like a smug cat as he stated. "I have pupils. If I want them on edge I show them machine-worship." He looked at Carpazio with his lit lho-rod in his mouth as he continued. "Or maybe I just want to distract them from thoughts they shouldn't have." With that he laughed a hollow evil laugh making the hairs stand on Carpazio's back as he waved with him Heritage's captain.

Eventually they reached the fencing-square. Outside stood the inhuman guards Carrus liked so well. Carrus was perfectly at home with them, Carpazio was not as Carrus pressed the entry-code at the panel, it didn't take long before the grey doors with black gigantic aquila on them span open. In they went. The place had several seats, being built almost like a stadium.

Carrus asked calmly as he treaded into the place with medical servitors standing ready feeling the sand under his boots. "Do you know why we have sand here captain?" Carpazio just shook his head as Carrus explained still calm. "It's in case of an accident then the sand would soak up the blood." He turned inside the smallish arena as he then said. "Guess why this place is placed down like an arena captain."

Carpazio immediately answered. "Because it's a spectator-sport commissar." Carrus facepalmed as he retorted. "Sort of captain but it's mainly to observe and spot strengths and weaknesses of the object you are observing."

He then turned around facing the captain, drawing his chainsword as the captain did the same. Then Carpazio assumed a posture. The commissar just began laughing then shook his head saying. "Lets now see how this goes." He pressed the activation-rune which Carpazio also did. Then they started to circle eachother before Carrus came with his first strike. The captain managed to miraculously parry it, but he was within striking-distance of Carrus who then sent him sailing over the sand.

The commissar grunted. "You have a lot to learn about fencing captain Carpazio." Carpazio just winced as he got up, one hand holding on his shoulder, the other had by now picked up the chainsword. Carrus continued. "Even your daughter could have done better. Try again."

The captain fell for the ruse, he rushed the commissar striking at him. The commissar just sidestepped, then up came an armoured elbow. It smacked into the back of the head of Carpazio sending him flying to the ground. "Lousy attack captain." Carrus called out. before he continued. "You let just simple mocking get you out of balance and destroy your already below middling skills."

He kneeled before Carpazio who had came up on all four while coffing. Carrus made both his eyes and voice go dark. "We will have many hours to go here today, and by tomorrow the commissars Rock and Ionza will also have schooled you." He looked with contempt down at the man as he yelled. "Now captain Carpazio retrieve your chainsword and start to repeat thrusts I do instead of thrusts you have seen at holodramas." 

Immediately Carpazio with a worried expression retrieved his chainsword which lay hissing and foaming in a corner. The he stood aside Carrus who began cutting simple thrusts through the air with his chainsword. The hours flew by as Carrus taught the not too talented man drips of his formidable ability as a swordsman while Ionza and Rock played cards in Rock's office.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

The week went by. Carrus and Ionza ceaselessly drilled Carpazio. Their efforts were hampered by the fact that he was a middle-aged man, opinionated and not too talented outside combat in space. Rock spent many hours surveying the psykers, but soon relented letting the provosts do it as it was rather menial duty.

Inquisitor Zuma of Ordo Malleus with his strike-team of Grey Knights had a few weeks earlier arrived near the jungle. They had descended down into the jungle, they met with Lord Commissar Harken who was alone at the drop-zone. The other guards was miles away. He stood there staring at craft as it tore through the skies dressed in his blackened out combat-wear with his cape obscuring him, also he was wearing his large crude chainsword, it jutted out from his uniform almost as crude as the chainsword of an Ork with razorshap savage spikes on it.

The black landing-craft landed, it was ugly as the bitemark of a Genestealer, and scary as hell as Harken saw the Inquisitorial symbols of Ordo Malleus on it. He resisted the urge to flee on the spot as the bulky plane landed at the burned-away jungle. The landing-pad swung open and he felt his heart skip a beat as he saw the terrible yet fantastic sight of Grey Knights going down the ramp.

They were covered in glittering grey powered armour, on them were parchments of holy text. He saw the Inquisitor going amongst them, he was about his own height, yet completely dwarfed compared to the mightiest of the God-Emperor's servants coming there in their flashy gear with poleaxes shimmering in a holy blueish light making Harken only using his best of his abilities to avoid shivering in fear and for their greatness as they almost looked like living gods to him.

He shook his head as the Inquisitor walked over to him. He saw him having a gigantic purple fin-like hair protruding out from his broad very dark-complexed face. He was also wearing extremely ornate powered armour matching the style of the Grey Knights. Immediately Harken made a salute saying with his harsh voice. "It's a pleasure to meet you Inquisitor Zuma."

Zuma looked at Harken with some contempt as he asked with his deep bass voice letting his pitiless eyes peer into Harken's while he did a military salute in return "Situation-report Lord Commissar." Immediately Harken snapped. "Several executions amongst the troopers involved in this action, also an Astropath was found corrupted and dealt with." The Inquisitor waved at him to continue so he did so. "Place was cleared by a strike-team led by the commissar Carrus-"

Zuma held up his hand, Harken abruptly stopped as Zuma said. "Commissar Carrus? I thought he was Commissar-Techriarch Lord Commissar." Harken responed calmly with. "The official title of commissar Carrus is Commissar-Techriarch Zachary Carrus Inquisitor but..." He trailed off when he saw the Grey Knights begin to move towards the city as he whispered. "The Grey Knights are moving Inquisitor, shall we go with them?"

Zuma smiled for the first time as he said. "For the Golden Throne, no. That's work for Grey Knights not mortal men Lord Commissar." He then said. "I know of the Commissar-Techriarch through my grand-daughter Natasha Zuma-" Harken interrupted. "Inquisitor Lady-Marshall Natasha Zuma has a very sour opinion-"

The Inquisitor smiled as he raised his hand once more silencing Harken as he said calmly. "My granddaughter is a hysteric Lord Commissar. So commissar Carrus daring to speak back to her is a good sign, and she said he was as brave and heroic a commissar as they come just a tad close to the Adeptus Mechanicus."

Harken nodded as he said. "That is confirmed Inquisitor, but commissar Carrus is very much a dedicated servant of the Emperor." As the Lord Commissar said the Emperor take a quick guess about what both the mighty servants of the aforementioned guy did with their hands as Harken noted Zuma was even when wearing twin powered fists able to make the aquila, though he was rapidly snapped out of any line of thought as Zuma said. "You understand that is to be investigated Lord Commissar?"

Harken just looked skeptical back as he said. "With all due respect Inquisitor, but you eliminating commissar Carrus would bring the AdMech down on you like a ton of bricks." Zuma nodded and added. "True, and I would have to watch my moves like a Shadow-Tiger stalking a Lictor with regards to that commissar, though I would fear commissar Ionza even more than any assassin the AdMech could sic my way."

Harken removed his armoured gauntlet as he scratched his cheek while saying with his harsh deep voice. "She is a damn good shot that one she shall have that." The Inquisitor's eyes bored into Harken's as he said. "Understatement of the millennia Lord Commissar, she would be a Vindicare Assassin hadn't High Inquisitor Selpid intervened." He glared sternly into the eyes of Harken as he said. "Many Inquisitors are angry at the the High Inquisitor for that action." The glare got harsher as he said. "Including myself."

Harken looked worried over at the Inquisitor, he knew two Inquisitors at war meant that the whole planet's future was at stake, he licked his lips to say something but Zuma beat him to the punch while he said. "I'm here to see if commissar Ionza can become an Imperial assassin as commissar Carrus might stray from her."

Harken smiled while he laughed harshly. "I think you are confusing commissar Carrus with someone else, and the court he is heading to is anything but a decadent court infact knitting is a common activity there. That I have on good authority Inquisitor." The Inquisitor looked defeated at Harken as he said. "Who's authority Lord Commissar?"

"Missionary James Natrax Inquisitor." Harken said bluntly as he got up a cigar-case in black metal, he then said. "Want one Inquisitor?" The Inquisitor shook his head as he replied. "Not with these things on Lord Commissar." Showing his clumsy powered fists while Harken smiled harshly before he continued. "Missionary James Natrax is a personal acquaintance of mine and his word bears veracity Lord Commissar."

He looked dejected at Harken as he then said. "What about commissar Carrus' pending marriage then Lord Commissar?" Harken just shook his head. "Commissar Carrus is a Commissar Techriarch, the fool that suggested that will be dropped from a very tall building if he says the wrong words Inquisitor." He paused a little then said. "Which is no." As he smiled a sly smiled.

Zuma looked a bit shocked at Harken as he said. "You are for this union Lord Commissar?" Harken nodded as he said. "They have lived together as Inquisitorial inmates since they were fourteen, but we were ordered by the High Inquisitor to make them both commissars which they do a fairly good job as Inquisitor."

Zuma glanced over at Harken as he said. "You are saying the truth, but not fully. You did that at your own vocalizations though you all three guessed it was what my father wanted Lord Commissar." Harken looked puzzled at Zuma as he quizzed. "Your father?" Zuma looked back biting his tongue for a moment before he said. "High Inquisitor Selpid is my father Lord Commissar."

Harken looked surprised at Zuma as he said. "I thought the High Inquisitor was a white man Inquisitor-" Before he said more Zuma interrupted. "Yes so do most people, the pleasure of having a father with grey skin-color as he is old as dust."

Harken looked a bit shocked shocked at Zuma before he said. "Can I ask you why you ain't going by Selpid's last name Inquisitor?" Zuma glared into the eyes of Harken as he spat out. "High Inquisitor Selpid is my father yes, but he was not involved in rearing me, that did my mother High Inquisitor Nana Zuma of Ordo Malleus." He heard Harken gulp audibly as he said that, and with a harsh glare he said with his deep bass highlight his feeling. "Those words you are not to breathe to anyone Lord Commissar. Is that understood."

Harken almost jumped letting his lho-rod fell to the ground as he made a stiff salute clamping his heels together almost bawling out. "Yes Inquisitor!" Zuma smiled again as he said sounding more cheery. "Good, well the trip might have been a waste but at least I can survey the situation." They walked a little as one of the Grey Knights came over to the two mighty servants of the Emperor.

He psychically communicated with the Inquisitor at a rapid rate, then he left as Zuma turned with a smile. "Good news Lord Commissar, the Grey Knights has already dealt with the corruption and the place is clean of any taint of the Arch-Enemy."

Harken smiled glumly at the thought of this man as his guest and also he was slightly irritated that Natrax hadn't told him of their connection, as he finally voiced. "How did you meet Headmaster Natrax Inquisitor, if I can ask?"

Smiling bleakly the Inquisitor replied. "The Scouring of the planet Vicety three hundred years ago, we were both very young back then, he was the only human the Grey Knights spared from that action which you will never speak about to anyone Lord Commissar."

Harken asked. "Demonic incursion I assume Inquisitor?" Zuma nodded then said. "That is the end of this subject lest we risk the wrath of the Grey Knights." He then gesticulated as he said. "Make sure the Grey Knights are taken into their own quarters away from the general population of the Schola Freudakia Lord Commissar."

Harken answered. "That can be done, though we have servitor-guardians there if that's okay Inquisitor." The Inquisitor appeared then to send this to the the Grey Knight who nodded. Then Zuma said. "That's acceptable, they will travel with the Inquisitorial transport back while the two of us would travel in the Valkyrie I guess you came with."

The two mighty servants of the Emperor's will saw the shining-armoured Grey Knights walk away towards the landing-zone as Harken whispered leaning close to Zuma. "I will arrange for that as soon as your Inquisitorial transport is away from the LZ Inquisitor."

Zuma answered. "Bright idea Lord Commissar and make sure they get another flight-path than the Grey Knights as I don't want to risk them taking out the Schola just because someone have seen them except the servitors."

Harken nodded and soon called in a Valkyrie over the Vox, and as soon as he was onboard it he called out a string of orders over the vox relaying flight-paths and ordering the closure of parts of the Schola Freudakia to mortal men.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

The presence of a member of the Ordo Malleus with a rumored detachment of mysterious Space Marines sent the Schola into red alert. Natrax cleared everyone from leave, sending students even as young as thirteen to frontlines. Though more quiet frontlines for the younger cadets.

Even so the Valkyrie carrying the Lord Commissar and Inquisitor arrived soon at the Schola Freudakia. It was raining as usual as the Valkyrie approached the black fortress-like Schola. Around it artillery-positions and trenches were dug. Both the mighty officers of the Imperium of Mankind sat there looking out at the approaching Schola.

Zuma and Harken had rapidly sat up a cordial friendship as Zuma spoke more freely without the Grey Knights around, while Zuma said after they had held a long-winded discussion about surprisingly trivial things like Vindicare Commando which they both had played as kids

Eventually the Valkyrie landed, the two mighty servants walked off the grey Valkyrie. They saw the black Inquisitorial craft had already landed. At the ground only inhuman Skitarii were present. Zuma leaned over whispering to Harken as they walked onto the tarmac. "I assume all those combat-servitors are the work of the Commissar-Rechriarch Lord Commissar?" Harken nodded before he replied with his deep voice. "Positive Inquisitor, but we don't call them combat-servitors, we call them Skitarii per the tradition on Ciralix."

The Inquisitor nodded as he stood there in his powered armour, rain splashed down at his bare face as he said. "Slight deviancy from the Imperial norm there Lord Commissar, but nothing dangerous." They trotted towards the exit as Harken looked slightly nervous, which was no small matter due to his company.

The guards at the gates looked visibly nervous at the uneven pairing. Though still both had to go through controls and genetic-testing which Zuma was unaccustomed with as he hissed when he got blood-tested. "This takes way long time Lord Commissar. Maybe you should change that?" Harken just glared back saying. "So imposers easily can infiltrate the Schola Inquisitor?" Zuma eyes shot ice back, yet he remained silent, which Harken also was as they tracked through the hallowed hallways of Schola Freudakia. As usual embellished with the Emperor and the loyal Primarches doing something heroic.

They entered through more passageways with checkpoints. Zuma saw the vision of the Imperium of Mankind under Carrus. It was one of inhuman combat-servitors called Skitarii. Humans almost seemed to take the backseat. And they were everywhere at the Schola. Every checkpoint was mainly manned by them, having boltguns and meltaguns installed where their gullets once were. He had been used to seeing daemons, yet those things were truly awful to the Ordo Malleus Inquisitor.

Yet he accepted them as he heard Harken croak. "According to the Commissar-Techriarch these Skitarii are truly beautiful. *He shrugged.* I only see ugly former humans myself, but who is to argue against a Techriarch Inquisitor?" Zuma shrugged himself closing his eyes saying. "Yeah who Lord Commissar?" Harken looked unworried at Zuma as they closed in on the Headmaster-office. The hallways was getting more elaborately descorated. Gold and jewels started to be common in the overblown decorations of the Emperor and the Primarches doing overblown stuff to enemies of mankind.

Eventually they entered the nicely decorated office of Natrax. Nice cushy carpets in red linen lined the white-marbled floor. Comfy deep grox-hide-chairs stood infront of his golden aquila-desk. Made of fine Freudakian pine. Behind it in a jadfe-green galla-robe stood Natrax with a chestful of medals. Beside it was McLandi, dressed in a fine green galla-uniform with chestful of medals. They both greatly contrasted with Harken coming in wearing the blackened out which was so common amongst commissars from this Schola.

Both McLandi and Natrax made stiff military salutes to the mighty servants of the Emperor, which was quickly repeated by both Zuma and Harken. While he lowered his arm Natrax smiled as he went around the desk stepping right up to Zuma while saying. "Old friend it has been such a long time."

Zuma smiled back saying. "Indeed James Natrax, long time no see." McLandi cut in. "I see you two are old friends Headmaster and Inquisitor?" Despite the polite words both men picked up the bile in her voice. as Zuma said. "Seems you have something against that Drill-Abbess?"

She smiled disarmingly in return as she raised her hands saying. "Heyh nothing wrong with being old friends. I for sure have my share. *She then looked more seriously at them smile changed to serious expression as she said.* But threaten my boy and girl in any way Inquisitor and I will bring the full might of Ordo Xenos at you if I won't do you in myself."

Zuma looked over at her without even turning his eyes saying without showing emotions while he said. "I assume you have the full authority of Ordo Xenos behind you captain McLandi?" She nodded, he continued. "I said I have questions for them, not anything else." Laying his wrinkles in a worried fold he said. "I'm worried about all the combat-servitors here with boltguns and meltaguns in where their bellies used to be while having threads instead of legs here."

Natrax answered. "That's the price of dealing with a Techriarch like Carrus. Good kid, but a little bit too interested in the servitors and here we call them Skitarii." Harken then followed up with. "Since Carrus had been sixteen every person on death-row here not being a chaos-worshiper or a Genestealer-thing have been committed into the Legions of Skitarii under commissar Carrus' leadership."

Zuma looked shocked at the Imperial officers before he said. "Is giving such a young boy so much power wise officers? And I heard he has confiscated every factory on this planet in the name of Adeptus Mechanicus. Is that true?" All three nodded as Harken said. "It's true, Zachary Carrus is as much a member of the Adeptus Mechanicus as he is a commissar. Which is why I have curtailed his final rank there just as Techriarch is a high-end position inside the Adeptus Mechanicus Inquisitor, but it's a limited position since he won't be a true Tech-Priest."

The Inquisitor nodded slowly fastening his brown piercing eyes on Harken green eyes as he replied. "I assume commissar Ionza would make an excellent Lady Commissar or Commsisar General one day Lord Commissar?" Harken glared back as he said. "Unlike commissar Carrus commissar Ionza has no contingencies attached to her standings as an Inquisitor." He looked over to the Inquisitor who glared at him before he said. "Shall I add some contingencies to her Inquisitor to prevent that?"

The Inquisitor shook his head saying. "Negative Lord Commissar. It's commissar Carrus I believe must be curtailed as he is far too close to the Adeptus Mechanicus Imperial officers." To their surprise suddenly one of the Storm Troopers guarding the doors of Natrax's office entered. 

The man was of average height, he had his helmet by his chest showing his scarred face from looking too close at a few exploding things, was fair-skinned, had a crew-cut of dark hair, laser-bionics had replaced one eye after he had looked too closely at an Orkish bayonet. He marched straight over to the Imperial officials, saluting them, they all answered his salute. Then with a clear voice he announced. "Ma'am and sirs, Janus Jarcar the Astropath demands entry, he has gotten an important message which he said he had to speak to you about."

McLandi replied quickly with urgency in both her voice and body-language. "Then show him inside ASAP trooper." The trooper replied. "Yes ma'am." Then he marched out, before Jarcar came in leaning on his Astropath-staff clad in a jade-green robe of fine silk.

He looked seriously at the gathered Imperial officials as he said. "I have gotten warnings in the warp from the commissar Carrus and Ionza." Zuma immediately was suspicious as he sensed his close relationship with Ionza as he said. "What is the tidings Astropath, speak up."

Jarcar glared shivering at the Inquisitor that pointed at him with his powered fist, while his stormbolter was menacingly aimed at him while Zuma pointed. He swallowed loudly before he said. "Demonic disturbance I think Inquisitor, I'm not entirely sure of the whole message, but who can be of anything sent through the warp."

All the Imperial officials nodded as Zuma said. "That does it. I will take the Librarian Grey Knight with me." He went towards the door then turned and pointed at Harken. "Lord Commissar. You are now their liaison on this planet. I will inform the rest of the Grey Knights ASAP and take leave immediately."

With that Zuma left the office. Within one hour he was off the planet in his Inquisitorial yacht going through the warp heading toward Ciralix. He was looking forward sort of to meet the two budding commissars as he sat there on his throne as the Navigators navigated the warp heading towards Ciralix.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

A full week had passed. Carrus stood in his combat-gear alone smoking at the landing-bay on Heritage. More than one lho-rod laid crushed at his feet. Finally he saw the black Inquisitorial shuttle flying in. Many men would have shivered and cowed due to the sight of the holy star-ship. Carrus just calmly stood there smoking his lho-rods alone at the black tarmac as the ship landed infront of him.

Soon the Inquisitor followed by a towering figure came down the black ramp. Carrus saw the two powerful servants of the Emperor walk towards him dressed in their brilliant powered armour. He gave a stiff military salute to them which both returned as Carrus was mildly surprised as the Space Marine saluted him as he had just spat out the lho-rod.

He said then calmly. "I'm pleased to meet you Inquisitor Karnak Zuma. I'm as you know Commissar Techriarch Zachary Carrus, but the richest man in this sector rarely needs an introduction." Zuma nodded as he said. "Yeah I have heard about you and your riches commissar. I assume you want to be called commissar commissar."

Carrus just shrugged as he said. "I tend to be addressed as commissar or commissar Carrus Inquisitor." Zuma smiled a little as he said. "Show me where you killed the demon commissar Carrus." Carrus looked a bit confused at Zuma as he stated. "You are reading my mind Inquisitor? Please stop if that's the case."

Zuma shook his head. "No I'm not reading your mind, but you are thinking about it commissar and I can sense those thoughts, which means I don't have to mind-wipe you since I sense no corruption within you and neither do Librarian Ivanovic or he would have acted already." Carrus opened his mouth to answer as the three men walked the narrow hallways.

Yet the Inquisitor moved up one of his powerfist-clad fingers to his lips. "You can tell you girlfriend commissar to exit the shadows." Carrus immediately rubbed his ear adjusting the vox-bead until he hit the private channel between him and Ionza as he then said. "You can come out of the shadows and submit for your own scan commissar Ionza. Commissar Carrus over and out."

Ionza came out of the shadows just a few meters from where they were with her adcvanced war-gear and Shadow-Tiger cloak which she unwrapped from around as it obscured everything. Zuma voiced with impressment. "Nice job remaining in the shadows commissar Ionza. Neither me nor Librarian Ivanovic sensed you until now."

His face changed expression as he scanned Ionza's mind. "Clean as far as any demonic taint is concerned. You will not be mind-wiped and sterilized demon-slayer." Ionza smiled as she walked over to her beloved standing with the feared Inquisitor and the cold Grey Knight. Then she saluted them, all three swiftly saluted her back while she said. "Good to know Inquisitor Karnak Zuma."

His expression was still somber and alert as he said. "Commissar Techriarch explain to me your belief in the Emperor and Omnissiah." Carrus removed a combat-glove scratching his cheek as he said. "it's a simple faith. I believe in the Emperor as the protector of the human race and base of all fear and the Omnissiah is his representative in the mechanical form Inquisitor. *He watched Zuma laying his face thoughtfully.* Shall I go on sir?"

Zuma raised calmly a hand saying. "And the combat-servitors being called Skitarii, can you explain them Commissar Techriarch?" Carrus shrugged again as he answered. "That I thought varied from world to world Inquisitor. I suspect you must ask the Fabricator of Ciralix Lucius Carrus. Answer sates you Inquisitor?"

Zuma nodded and said. "Who on this ship knows of this incident commissars?" Ionza calmly answered. "The psykers of course, me and commissar Carrus, commissar Jonathan Rock and captain Mike Carpazio. We have ordered the squad mind-scrubbed Inquisitor."

Zuma said calmly. "Execute them commissars." Carrus immediately demurred saying. "Are you sure that's wise Inquisitor, can't we just make them into Skitarii? So we ain't wasting their lives?" Zuma calmly shook his head stating. "Temptation has already taken hold, and they lacked protection, kill the Storm Troopers involved, I will scan the minds of commissar Rock and captain Carpazio Commissar Techriarch."

Carrus immediately rubbed his earlobe adjusting his vox-bead saying. "Commissar Rock this is commissar Carrus, commence the executions then come to the Navigator-quarters with captain Carpazio. Commissar Carrus over and out."

He looked over at the Inquisitor who said calmly to him. "Most humans can't handle knowing anything about the Ruinous Powers young commissar, but you already know that, right? Because that's what they taught you at your Schola?"

Carrus answered as he nodded. "Yes sir, that's what they taught me and commissar Ionza and a handful other progenis destined to know much about the Universe." Zuma nodded as he said. "Well and good, you two will today see how the Grey Knight purges corruption. Something almost no-one outside Ordo Malleus have seen." They were walking by checkpoints crewed with inhuman Skitarii solely.

Ionza said as they walked. "We shall realign the combat-servitors. *She felt the harsh eyes of Carrus bore into her.* I meant the Skitarii after this incident Inquisitor." Zuma smiled a little as he said. "That would be nice commissar Ionza, have them realigned at your leisure."

Carrus snorted out. "The Skitarii will be realigned, dare I ask what we tell the men for their co-soldiers executions Inquisitor?" Zuma's face hardened as he said. "Tell them they died like heroes, any further questions leads to executions by your chainsword like you already have done commissar Carrus." Carrus looked a bit surprised at Zuma as he asked. "You know about the executions I committed here Inquisitor?"

Zuma nodded saying. "Yes commissar, the warp is full of anguish for your killings of innocents and guilty parties." Carrus looked shocked as he said. "If I killed innocents-" He was cut off by Zuma who raised his hand glaring into his eyes while he said. "You prevented the corruption from spreading commissar with your brutal actions. Had you not, you would have been put down along with everyone onboard this ship."

They reached the Navigator-quarters. Zuma saw Carrus and Ionza both start to check up at their weapons. Both double-checked as they walked with Carrus mounting bayonet he and the Librarian went first ceaselessly leapfrogging into the fine garden. Then they continued as Ionza hissed. "Seems the Space Marine have a fine accord with commissar Carrus Inquisitor." Zuma just nodded as he saw her heft her longlas providing covering fire for him.

Carrus and Ivanovic went through the hall of Borelimexias. The dead was everywhere, psykers were there using their psychic powers with commissar-provosts standing guard. Carrus strolled over to the massive Grey knight as he purveyed his surrounds. "Librarian Ivanovic, shall I dismiss the psykers, or do you need them for something?" The answer came sharply sounding robotic. "Send them away commissar, I have no need for them and purge the commissars commissar."

Carrus swallowed heavily then made aggressive movements with his body-language meaning the commissar provosts quickly ushered out the psykers. He watched as the Grey Knight began to start his gruesome yet holy rituals. His hair stood on his back as he watched it closer than many Ordo Malleus Inquisitors ever were to Grey Knights doing such rituals.

Zuma made his way over to him as he whispered to Carrus. "Commissar Ionza insisted she was to guard me by covering me from the doorway commissar-" He didn't come further as Carrus bristled dragging the Inquisitor behind a finely decorated column as he hissed. "Excuses Inquisitor Karnak Zuma, but I don't trust the psykers who ain't Grey Knights completely and this place ain't fully sanctified."

Zuma nodded as Carrus kept vigil. Suddenly Carrus saw something at the corner of his eye. Immediately he smacked the Inquisitor to the ground as he yelled. "Demon on the move!" Up came his lagun at the charging Plague Bearer as he fired it full auto at the charging thing hitting it centermass yet he parried the plaguesword angling down towards the downed Inquisitor as he brutally bodyslammed the corrupted thing with an angry grunt sending it flying.

Yet it charged on ignoring even Ionza blasting away the back of it's skull with a lasblast with it's plaguesword aimed straight for Zuma who laid defenseless on the floor. Yet Carrus still was in the way blocking the blows from the Plaguebearer with his bayonet and even firing his lasgun at point-blank range causing grievous wounds to the torso of the creature as he stood between it and the Inquisitor sprawled on the floor struggling to get up.

Next Carrus saw the demon explode in a flash of light as Ivanovic used his psychic powers to banish the demon. Zuma covered up looked amazed at Carrus while he said. "Impressive commissar, I believe I owe you my life Commissar Techriarch." Carrus still in guard-mode skirted back behind the column as he looked around with a scowl with his lasgun up with obsidian black bayonet mounted dragging with him Zuma.

Then he looked at Ivanovic. He was already heading for the exit as Carrus looked on in wonder before he asked. "The Grey Knight Librarian is done now Inquisitor?" Zuma smiled bleakly as he said. "Yeah, and thank you for saving my life you have my gratitude commissar." Carrus merely shrugged as he said. "I did my duty, I'm sorry I felled you Inquisitor but I had to react in a nanosecond." He started to walk as he said. "Walk with me Inquisitor, I have a final man I suspect being involved in this, Chief-Navigator Arbitraxes Borelimexias." With that Carrus and Zuma walked past Ionza who swept over the palace-grounds a final time with her longlas scouring for enemies as Carrus lead Zuma down the hallways towards the bridge as Ivanovic walked towards the Inquisitorial shuttle


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

The power-trio walked through the checkpoints approaching the bridge. Eventually Carrus whispered to Zuma. "Inquisitor, wouldn't it be prudent to take along Librarian Ivanovic incase the Navigator goes rogue on our asses?" Zuma stopped glaring at Carrus as he replied. "Excellent idea young commissar I will send him a message ASAP."

Then he stood in a rather undignified position flexing his powered armour with teeth clenched as both commissars lit up lho-rods. Ionza tripped over to Carrus whispering in his ear. "i really hope the Inquisitor is sending a message through the warp not doing what I think he is doing." Carrus just sneered as he giggled. Zuma opened his eyes as he said. "You know I can still hear you commissars?"

He then covered up as he said. "And yes I know I look like I'm having pottey-problems when warping, you are a brave woman to joke about that commissar Ionza." Carrus on his side said calmly. "I hope you would enjoy some lho-rods and alcohol-" The Inquisitor raised his hand saying. "I would happily accept, but I avoid drinking since it lowers inhibitions and that's dangerous for a psyker which you both shall note behind your ears. Psykers shall not drink." 

He grinned as he looked at the lho-smoking youths, already legendary deeds was in their past. Yet so much more were to follow. He sensed the battles they would take part in, the great and terrible acts they would do, he smiled closing his eyes savoring their auros until Ionza said with a calm smile on her lips. "Seems like you have inherited your father's aura-sensing Inquisitor Zuma."

He opened his eyes looking in shock at the lithe blackclad woman infront of his standing on the black metal-floor with inhuman combat-servitors they called Skitarii milling around them at the checkpoint as Carrus waved away the human defenders. Shocked he said. "You know of my father commissar, make your answer swift."

Ionza serenely looked back at him as she dragged in smoke from the lho-rod as Carrus asked. "Your father. Only one man I know of...wait a minute. *He looked shocked at Zuma, then saying with equal shock in his voice.* High Inquisitor Selpid is your dad Inquisitor?" Ionza said calmly. "Apologies Inquisitor I was not aware of any bad blood between you, but you look like High Inquisitor Selpid did when he was at the First War for Armageddon." Carrus blurted out. "Selpid is a black man?" Both Ionza and Zuma shot him weird looks as Zuma said. "The old bastard is using his powers to stay alive, his skin is grey because his juvenat-treament has failed him commissar Carrus, but I sense commissar Ionza already knew this."

She nodded as she stood there smoking as she said. "I read Natasha Zuma is your granddaughter, she is a supremely able-" Zuma cut her off. "She is a hysteric and only the fact that she is a military genius have spared her life." Ionza said still with her soothering smile on her face. "You know Inquisitor, you shouldn't be so hard on Natasha, she is a fine officer and servant of the Golden Throne."

Zuma nodded as he calmed down saying. "Maybe you are right commissar Ionza, but she still wants commissar Carrus crucified." Carrus looked surprised at Zuma as he blurted out. "Still, just because I stared her down a little over two years ago?" Zuma laughed harshly as he said. "Oh yeah she had choice words for you commissar and she didn't like one bit your threat of making her a Skitarii."

Carrus smiled a dreamy smile, with eyes reflecting the dreamy state he entering as he almost salivated as he said. "She would be the perfect Mistress of my legions of Skitarii with that military ability mounted inside a metallic shell of most holy adamentum."

Ionza looked a bit worried as she nudged Carrus gently saying. Maybe you shouldn't bring up your machine-worship infront of the Inquisitor commissar Carrus." Zuuma looked at Carrus with a smile almost going from ear to ear as he said. "That's a brilliant suggestion Commissar Techriarch, I wish the Tech-Priests had suggested that a century or two ago. She would have been a great Mistress of the Skitarii."

Ionza looked shocked at them, then she exclaimed. "You are fine with machine-worship Inquisitor?" Zuma turned towards her as he said. "I have worked with Tech-Priests before though very few are as open as the Commissar Techriarch about their desire to induct certain people into the ranks of Skitarii."

With a sly smile Carrus said. "Inquisitor as most people not inducted into the Adeptus Mechanicus commissar Ionza is a tad uncomfortable with machine-worship. I try to keep it at a minimum around her, and I avoid ripping out organs due to her to replace them with machine-parts as I don't think she would like me coming home all machine saying 'Honey I'm home!' while clanking along on threads."

Zuma was hard pressed to resist giggling as he saw the mental image of Carrus coming home all machine, and Ionza chucking a vase into his metal-head, he shook his head as he calmly said. "That sounds like a bad idea yeah Commissar Techriarch."

Carrus was about to answer, but he heard the silent whir of the powered armour of Ivanovic. Instead he stated. "I will take charge, evict everyone except the captain from the bridge. Then you will follow. Okay Inquisitor?" Zuma just nodded making a salute which Carrus made back before he ran off as the Grey Knight with surprising silence approached.

Ionza looked over at him with the hair of her back raising. There were something unnatural about the Space Marine. Amongst the mightiest of the Emperor's servants. Still there were something about him she couldn't put her finger on that freaked her out more than the unnatural Skitarii her boyfriend was so found of.

Carrus went first as he mounted his bayonet from lasgun over to his meltagun while he tugged the lasgun back into the straps he hefted the clanky black gun as he jogged over to the nearest checkpoint he roared. "Every human out of here, lest you will see what's coming and be turned into a Skitarii!" The guards immediately evacuated the premises knowing that asking twice would have the brutal young man making them into Skitarii.

He rinsed and repeated at the next few checkpoints until he reached the bridge as he stepped through the door roaring. "Inquisitor and Space Marine approaching everyone but captain Carpazio shall vacate the premises! Or I would be the frakking reason why!" With that everyone immediately evacuated quickly and disorderly shifting through the doors as the nervous Carpazio dressed in a fine galla-uniform walked over to Carrus saluting him noting the scowl on his face.

They saluted eachother as Carrus calmly said. "Captain we will now see if the Grey Knight will let you live for our slip of tongue. I shall do my best to see fit that Maria is not punished for our indiscretion I promise you that captain."

Immediately he heard in his head. "You have brought the Inquisitor and Grey Knight here?" Carrus turned on his heel as he roared. "How dare you enter my head mutant without invitation?" Up came his meltagun aimed straight at the Navigator inside the water-tank. He then screamed with his voice teetering on the edge of madness. "Make your words count quick Navigator or face my frakking wrath!"

Borelimexias quipped immediately. "Apologies commissar, but you know bringing the Grey Knight and Inquisitor here puts me in the gravest of danger since I'm so mutated." Carrus shrugged as he calmed down still having the firearm pointed at Borelimexias saying. "I'm sorry, but the Grey Knight will scans both of your minds so I can find satisfaction that none of you are corrupted by the Archenemy."

With that Carrus skirted around the throne covering behind it still aiming his meltagun at Borelimexias. He called out. "Captain infront of me, I don't intend to catch a badly aimed boltershell in my back because you can't aim." Immediately Carpazio got into cover like Carrus behind a chair as he drew his gold-plated clanky bolt pistol while he kneeled down behind it even through it was lousy as cover but for Carrus the key was that he could keep an eye on both men.

With a serene yet deeply serious and threatening voice Carrus sneered. "Now man and mutant are standing in your respective places, move an inch and I will blast you both into oblivion." Neither moved just looking at the irate young commissar covering behind the throne as Carrus waved to Carpazio to turn head and look at Borelimexias.

Meanwhile Ionza slowed down the progress of herself, Zuma and Ibramovic to a crawl buying time for the soldiers to vacate the premises. She looked seriously over at Zuma as they passed another checkpoint full of inhuman Skitarii with guns poking out from their gullets and powered fist being what their hands once were.

She said as she ignited a lho-rod. "Inquisitor and Librarian I must inform you that the Navigator is very old and therefore not anymore a normal human but a mutat." Zuma looked skeptical at Ionza as he said. "The Inquisition will defer to the Grey Knights in this matter. What is your judgment Librarian Ivanovic? Use you voice."

Ivanovic loked at both as he said. "I will peer into their wills for corruption Inquisitor and commissar and say my judgment then." All three of them dragged their feet as they closed in on the bridge with Ionza and Zuma striking up idle smalltalk followed by the silent Grey Knight.

After a while they reached through the empty hallways and checkpoints. With the obvious exceptions of monstrous Skitarii that were milling around. Ionza walked over to the wall-mounted combat-servitor monster mounted at a wall-point in black plasteel giving up both DNA, letting it scan her eyes as the huge grey doors with a black aquila splayed across them as they clanked open.

In the finely decorated bridge both Carrus and Carpazio had taken up firing-positions ready to take out the Navigator as the three mighty servants of the Emperor walked in though the door weapons out with the Grey Knight coming first seeping the the throne-room with his weapons, next came the Inquisitor doing the very same at last came the commissar with bolt pistol and powered sword in hand decking herself out behind the towering Space Marine before quickly getting into position near the tank behind a computer-tray.

Ivanovic finally said. "Navigator and captain stand down and surrender yourself to the Grey Knights and Ordo Malleus for your judgment." Carpazio glances with Carrus who gun-waved him towards the Grey Knight. It then didn't take long before he was being mind-scanned by Ivanovic.

Before long Ivanovic spoke up. "Subject is clean, the Grey Knights and Ordo Malleus have no issue with you captain Mike Carpazio." Next he turned to Borelimexias, which he proceeded to mind-scan. After a while he said. "Subject clean, I'm off Inquisitor." With that Ivanovic left the people on the bridge as Carrus said to Zuma. "Up for a game of pool with me Inquisitor while commissar Ionza patches things up again with Chief-Navigator Arbitraxes Borelimexias?" As he said that he hefted the meltagun back onto his back while walking with steady steps towards Zuma.

Zuma smiled as he said. "Fetch me the Tech-Priests commissar and we have a deal." Carrus soon was escorting Zuma to the armoury for him to be dismounted from his clanky powered armour though he soon whistled a sorrowful tune to soothe the Machine Spirit of the ancient suit of armour.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Carrus and Zuma arrived at the armoury passing through a few checkpoints manned with the usual mixture of Skitarii and Storm Troopers with their usual compliment of belly-mounted bolters and meltaguns. Carrus whistled nervously as he tried to soothe the spirit of the Artificer Armour. They soon entered the armoury as Carrus called out. "Where the frak is the chief Tech-Priest here?" He glared straight into the eyes of a young Tech-Priest with only a single mechanical implant blushing under his his burgundy robe.

He said. "Techriach he is not here-" Carrus went straight over to him as he slammed his fist into the black metal desk growling. "Then frakking get him here, I have an Inquisitor needing dismounting from his armour. The young man responded with. "Fwath Techriarch. I'm on my way already." Carrus returned to Zuma's side as the Tech-Priest ran off while he whistled as they stood there.

Eventually the Tech-Priest returned with a much more senior member of Adeptus Mechanicus. Carrus smiled as he recognized the most holy machine as Gene Carrus a distant relative of his. They were soon making the cog-wheel with their hands greeting eachother. Yet when Gene turned to face Zuma after greeting Carrus he went on his knees barfing up a mix of regugitated food and engine-opil.

Carrus immediately said. "Tech-Priest are you alright?" He looked worried at the robotic man perched infront of him as he he looked fascinated at the contents on the floor. Immediately the inhuman servant of the Ommnissiah turned his red las-eyes to Carrus growling. "Who in the curses of the Ommnissiah lets a non-Astartes don Astertes powered armour Techriach? Just answer me that!" Carrus immediately answered. "Apologies Tech-Priest but it was not an order given with my consent nor recommendation but it's an Inquisitor after all." He tried leading his relative towards Zuma only to have Gene hit the floor barfing up more fluids.

Carrus then growled. "Computer download the specs of how to dismount Astartes-powered armour! *He glanced over at Zuma who was approaching then he snarled.* Not one step further Inquisitor, stay were you are! This is the orders from a Techriach!" Carrus gave Zuma the pointer-finger before he led away his wounded relative.

He soon came back with a mournful expression on his face saying as he got to the computer. "Apologies for barking at you Inquisitor but you cause serious unease amongst Tech-Priests." Zuma looked baffled back as he replied. "I have had my share of Tech-Priests toppling over barfing i never-" Carrus interrupted him as he almost growled. "Your reputation as a merciless inquisitor has done that nobody want to upset you Inquisitor. *he plotted in commands about how to disengage powered fists as he he calmed down saying.* I will whistle and remove your powered armour. But personally I think you as a non-Astartes should not wear such a priced item Inquisitor as this, but that's the Tech-Priest in me talking."

Zuma looked nervously back at Carrus as he said. "Apologies Techriarch, I did not not know that, but I guess you are right. Now please dismount me from my armour Techriarch." Carrus nodded then started to whistle as he began the laboring task of separating man from armour. The task took hours where it normally took mere minutes due to Carrus' inexperience and adherence to procedure always whistling and double-checking datafiles as he proceeded with a painstakingly slow pace removing one item at a time while whistling and utilizing his prongs.

Eventually Ionza came by. Carrus was about halfway through as he attached away a greave from Zuma while he gave it to a Tech-Priest after walking a little with it who sealed it in a confined container made out of dark lead while it sprout of tech-lingo. Carrus smiled bleakly at the inhuman Tech-Priest then turned to see the shapely body of Ionza at the doorway flanked by inhuman Skitarii.

He waved on her to come in, which she did as he said. "Commissar Ionza, report on how your meeting with the Navigator went!" They made military salutes to eachother as she said. "Went fine, he entered your mind commissar and apologized for it. And I was able to get some concessions from him commissar." She broke her salute as she spoke.

Carrus sneered. "All well and good, you are dismissed commissar Ionza." Ionza turned to leave which prompted Carrus to head back to the Inquisitor who stood there in the middle of the armoury partly naked as she said. "Honestly commissar I came to see how you were doing as Gene Carrus the Tech-Priest was committed to the infirmary suffering from a stroke."

Both Carrus and Zuma glared at her as they said as one. "A stroke?" Ionza nodded with sadness saying. "I'm sorry to report he passed commissar and Inquisitor." Zuma looked confused back saying. "I-I never intended my armour to cause this Techriach." Carrus looked mournfully at Zuma as he replied. "I know Inquisitor, and this is not likely the first Tech-Priest that has fallen because of how unhappy the machine-spirit of your armour is. You have to elect whether or not you want to utilize this as I'm the only person I authorize short of a Techmarine to handle your armour Inquisitor."

Ionza stepped forward she asked. "Anything I can do commissar?" Carrus looked halfway at her standing between her and the Inquisitor as he responded with. "Negative commissar, so go play cards with commissar Rock and drink your wine saying the Emperor's blood." With that Ionza made a stiff salute to Carrus which he repeated and then trailed out of the armoury.

Zuma looked a bit perplexed at Carrus as he said. "Ain't you a bit hard on the girl Techriarch? Carrus just shook his head as he said. "Maybe so, but we have many hours as I don't dare deviate even slightly from the protocol penned down and I have never read this before so it will take time as I will skirt back and forth between handling your armour and the computer-screen getting the protocols right Inquisitor."

The Carrus headed over to the workbench printing out the hymn of the Ommnissiah. He then got it printed out, edited a little of it then he handed the scribbling to Zuma as he asked. "Do you read this Inquisitor?" Zuma took the note saying. "I shall say the words in the High Gothic form I assume Techriarch." Carrus nodded as he started to whistle starting to remove the greaves of Zuma.

Many hours later Zuma was handed a black bathrobe with the inquisitorial seal on it. Carrus looked relieved at Zuma as he said. "I'm sorry for barking at you Inquisitor Zuma." Zuma smiled saying. "You were upset, what shall I do to retain the powered armour Techriarch?" Carrus scratched his head as he answered. "Recite that sermon and bring along a Techmarine, I can make it a standing order if you want Inquisitor but your pull should be better than mine."

Zuma scratched his chin as he answered that. "A recommendation would sound better wouldn't it young Techriarch?" Carrus nodded as he walked over to the computer as he said. "Please walk with me Inquisitor and plot in all that I need to add to your sub-file." Zuma was soon sitting plotting in passwords and overrides at the work-terminal as he said while inserting his Inquisitorial Seal into the computer. "I must admit I'm loathe to get a Techmarine from the Grey Knights just for this purpose Techriarch."

Carrus just shrugged as he said. "Can't you call in a favor from High Inquisitor Selpid and get him to transfer a Techmarine from a chapter that is seconded to the Deathwatch Inquisitor Zuma." Zuma looked up at Carrus as he exclaimed. "Brilliant idea, and until that happens I will stick close to you Techriarch."

Carrus said with a gentle smile. "Inquisitor I would hate to miss our pool-game, but I need serious time with my Tech-Priests so they can learn me how to attach your powered armour properly. *He then leaned over touching the computer-screen with his fingers.* I want you to learn this hymn. *He then scrolled through more hymns to the Machine Spirit in High Gothic.* And this hymn as well Inquisitor. Word for word as I go to the Tech-Priests and get their advice as I want to keep this armour from striking you down Inquisitor."

Zuma looked worried at Carrus as he said. "You think the Artificier Armour will quit on me one day Techriarch?" Carrus who had been on his way out through the black adeamentum-door turned on his heels as he stroke a dramatic pose in the doorway as he said. "Read the files Inquisitor it's as plain as the nose in my face. This armour will protect you superbly, until it elects to malfunction Inquisitor and that's the truth nothing else unfortunately as I just reviewed 24 cases where the armour the Inquisitor was wearing froze up on him or her in battle."

With that Carrus saluted, which Zuma soon found himself on his feet returning before Carrus left in a huff. They spent the first part of the following day researching as Zuma decided to retain his armour and Carrus was possessive about him being the only person to access the armour of the Inquisitor. The second-half they spent together with Carrus whistling as he gained confidence changing Zuma in and out of his powered armour when he was not discussing procedure with the varying Tech-Priests in the armoury as Zuma found himself memorizing poems and hymns to soothe the Machine Spirit of the Artificier Armour.

After another meeting with Tech-Priests a few meters from Zuma while he had discussed the arming of the powered fists Carrus made his way back. He looked tired at Zuma as he said. "Apologies Inquisitor, we are both getting, maybe we should call it a day-" Zuma raised his hand calmly interrupting Carrus as he said with a very hoarse voice. "It has been an honor Techriarch as I'm impressed over your knowledge and dedication to protocol. That something rarely seen in anybody this young. So continue to take your time I have all the patience in the universe for you."

Carrus blushed a bit as he said. "Fine words Inquisitor but I'm all spent, your voice is close to going. We should take up the thread in a few days after restring up as I need time to digest the news of today Inquisitor." Zuma smiled to Carrus as he wrapped himself in his bathrobe saying. "You are right Techriarch, we have strained ourselves tremendously." He stretched like a smug cat as he said. "What's for dinner commissar Carrus?" Carrus shrugged as he lead the Inquisitor out of the armoury down the black hallway with lights strobing from the roof smiling a crocked smile saying. "Grox-stew with sprouts Inquisitor. Will that do?" Zuma answered laughing uncaringly. "That will most certainly do commissar, that will most certainly do." 

The two mighty servants of the Emperor started discussing more trivial things as they walked through the hallways of Heritage with everyone they met moving swiftly to avoid them due to the swift deaths they were known to deal out as Zuma was from the feared Ordo Malleus and Carrus himself had began to get himself a reputation as a gung-ho commissar out for blood.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

The following day Carrus and Ionza at their luxury-suite clad in silken bathrobes with marks of the commissariat on was sitting down enjoying some toast at the metallic black-grey kitchen. Carrus looked tired over at Ionza as she was making them a can of recaf. They suddenly heard the metallic voice of their door-Skitarii. "Commissars inquisitor Zuma demands entry. Skitarii Hull over and out."

With that the metal-door that guarded the entrance to the Emperor-suite opened and Zuma dressed in a fine inquisitorial robe stepped inside. He walked over the soft carpets made of exotic animals looking at the fine grox-leather couches and other fine furniture the was stylishly placed around the living-room. He looked insecruely around before he almost yelled. "Where are you commissars?"

Ionza smiling popped her head out of the doorway to the kitchen saying. "We are here Inquisitor. Just preparing breakfast. Want something yourself?" Zuma entered the kitchen as Carrus was pouring recaf into three cups. White, marked with the seal of the Imperial Navy. One he handed to Zuma who looked seriously at Carrus as he said. "I spoke to Librarian Ivanovic about me dressing in the Artificier Armour." Carrus sensed some suspense in the air as he took a sip of recaf before he said. "What did the Librarian say Inquisitor?"

Zuma said calmly. "He agreed with your take on it and even concurred with that the suit likely have killed Tech-Priests with it's discomfort. I asked him even why he never told me that and he bluntly answered I didn't ask." Ionza looked calmly at the Inquisitor as she took a sip of her own cup of recaf before she said. "I have seen the scan of the Tech-Priest Inquisitor. He was a dying man. If anything your powered armour only pushed him over the edge causing the stroke." As she rummaged through some filings laying on grey metal kitchen-desk before finding the folder then she handed it to Zuma saying. "Here Inquisitor just look at the aneurysm in his skull. He was a dead man walking."

Zuma soon opened the folder dragging out the x-ray of the skull. He moaned. "God-Emperor it's huge." Carrus leaned in as Zuma let him see as he himself groaned. "By the Emperor and Ommnissiash it's enormous." While he made first the Aquila with both Ionza and Zuma, then span his hands in a circle infront of him making the cog-wheel.

Zuma got seated as he looked seriously at both Carrus and Ionza as he said while them themselves got seated in the grey metallic straight chairs. "I actually came to discuss the prospect of you two marrying young commissars." Both commissars exchanged worried glances before Carrus said after coffing. "The Inquisition have anything against this matter Inq-" Zuma calmly lifted his hand shutting Carrus up as he said. "Nothing in the Emperor's universe, but the Ecclechiarchy might." Carrus looked back at Zuma as he said. "Then I seek the Inquisition's permission to kill anyone that stands in the way of my marriage Inquisitor." 

Zuma flashed a brutal smile at Carrus as he almost gargled with his eyes shining. "Yes Commissar-Techriarch. Kill them all! Kill everyone that stands in your way! Teach them the full wrath of the commissariat, Inquistion and the Adeptus Mechanicus young commissar! Kill them all in the coldest blood!" Carrus smiled a wicked smile back as he heard that enjoying a slurp of his recaf.

But Ionza on her side merely said. "Ain't that approach a bit much? I mean I'm a pretty good sniper and we could set up a reign of terror-" Carrus cut her off as he said calmly. "Ideally I can bully the Ecclesharchy into taking away the barbarity arranged marriage is. *He looked at Zuma who nodded before he continued.* But shall it come to it I will butcher the entire priesthood there just so they know what happens if they get in my way and have every road littered with the crucified corpses of priests that has failed us, especially the busy Appian highway."

He then nodded to Ionza who said. "That sounds a bit brutal, but I concur anyone in our way must die even if we have to kill them all. *She then pausaed as she said.* Inquisitor if I may?" Zuma nodded as Ionza went into the livingroom, then entered the finely decorated bedroom with a king-sized bed with a fine red silk cover on it golden legs extended under it. Carrus said as Ionza left. "She is fetching the papers of the people I plan to proscribe into the Skitarii and confiscate the wealth of. It's the families of course as I plan to induct the very young into a Schola Progenium, the fit into the Skitarii and the old and infirm would get the Emperor's Mercy."

Zuma scratched his head as he said. "Can't you do that to the fit priests Techriarch induct them into the Skitarii?" Carrus shook his head as he said. "Negative Inquisitor. The priests are too fanatical. It will only destroy their minds rendering them useless." Zuma looked confused back as he said wryly. "Source Techriarch?" Carrus said glumly. "Myself Inquisitor." To the surface Carrus let a cold memory surface. It was the conviction of the priest Jacub Scippio. Gross neglience leading to seven cadets dying of a mixture of drowning and exposure to the cold in the mud.

Carrus had been irate over it all day. Eventually he overruled Harken's ruling of termination of the priest for gross incompetence as several of the teenagers involved had been personal friends of his even getting the Adeptus Mechanicus onboard though Harken had already complied. The trial was over in record-time. Now he saw unrelenting torture of the priest subjected by the Adeptus Mechanicus under the supervision of Carrus himself. Psykers also had a go in trying to mold the mind of the man they slowly changed into a machine. But the mind would not break.

Time and time again the former man was assaulted with all sort of mechanical and psychic torture. Yet he didn't break. Eventually the priest expired. He saw Carrus dressed in a strikingly fine commissar-uniform in the torture-chamber growling to an inhuman Tech-Priest. "Tech-Priest explain yourself. Subject expired. Why?" The las-eyes shot back at the merciless blue eyes of Carrus as it responded with a clanky hissing voice. "I'm sorry Techriarch but subject was old and firm of mind. Those are hard to shape." Carrus looked confused back as he said still with a scowl running across his face. "I want this piece of shit revived so I can torture him again and turn him to the Ommissisassh." The Tech-Priest made the cog-wheel with Carrus as it said. "Negative Techriarch, subject expired." He saw Carrus swear as he ignited a lho-rod.

Carrus cut off the vision as he said. "Priest Scippio was loyal to the Emperor to the end, but incompetent in a way that strayed from the Emperor's light and he embraced the Emperor I think as he was tortured by my feet for what he did to my friends. *Carrus got a puzzled look in his face as he said.* Which is strange as I expressively gave the Lord Commissar permission to turn people into Skitarii instead of just killing them." Zuma nodded as he said. "Yeah, but one experience Techriarch and you are still young."

As Ionza returned with several pages and a ball-point pen Carrus said. "It's a reason why priests rarely becomes servitors Inquisitor." Zuma looked a bit shocked over at Carrus as he expressed. "Sink me, but I believe you Techriarch." Ionza then said with her happy voice. "Here is the overhead over the people commissar Carrus plan to proscribe Inquisitor." She then handed Zuma the list. Zuma on his side started to rapidly reading through it. Both Carrus and Ionza ate breakfast as Zuma read it. Then he licked his lips as he said. "I approve the list commissars, the Inquisition green-lights this."

Ionza then leaned forward as she said while planting her elbows on the table. "Inquisitor we must have a plan B incase of an uprising. *Zuma nodded to her to continue.* Fill the void with religion Inquisitor that we must do." Carrus said plainly. "We have the Adeptus Mechanicus-" Ionza cut him off by snarling. "That's a religion for the few and privileged like yourself commissar. No sirs we need to identify the members of the priesthood we can use for the purpose of not having the whole planet going against us. We must have a Magna Cartia so rights for serfs, slaves, women and children are followed or we have a civil war on our hands."

Carrus looked shocked on Ionza as he heard her passionate speech, he looked with rage as he heard the words she sprouted out. Yet he quickly looked uncertainly as Zuma said. "Good arguments there commissar Ionza. *He glared straight at Carrus as he said.* The girl is right Techriarch, machine-worship is not for the masses and we need to fill the void with some sort of worship as the only reason I'm supporting you is that Redemtionists are predominant within the Ecclechiarchy on Ciralix and they are utterly worthless to me."

Carrus looked confused back as he said. "So you don't support our union-" Zuma raised his hand as he said bluntly. "You don't have to go to Ciralix to marry commissars and the Redemptionists are a blight upon the Imperium of Mankind comparable with Genestealers in my mind as they can't be told even about the warp. So yeah I'm in support of your selfish goals for now." Carrus nodded as he heard Zuma speak then he swallowed loudly as he said. "So you think we are selfish Inquisitor?"

Zuma smiled gently as he looked back then he replied. "Of course you are sonny. You want to off seven million priests just to marry the girl you love. I permit it because six million of them are Redemtionists. By the grace of the Emperor Techriarch I would happily nail them up myself at crosses at the Appian highway myself if I had to." He smiled fatherly at Carrus as he then said. "You are both very young yet, years will teach you to temper your anger, but it has it's uses for now as the Redemptionists will reject your Magna Carta."

Ionza smiled as she happily said. "The Redemptionists will plague that planet no more when we are done with it Inquisitor." They then discussed more trivial stuff until the time came for Carrus and Ionza to depart for the planet.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Carrus and Ionza got their gear on quickly enough, then they headed to the armory as Zuma against the advice of Carrus wanted to wear his Artifcier Armour. Carrus soon found himself whistling having Tech-Priests bring him the different parts on silver-trays. After about fifteen minutes Carrus had him mounted. Still Zuma looked a bit anxious at Carrus as he said. "How is my armour Techriarch?"

Carrus glared back unsmiling as he responded with. "I can almost feel the pain of the Machine Spirit Inquisitor, but I can keep it happy by being nearby whistling if you permit. *He gave a nervous glance to Ionza as he said.* Or so I hope and probably should pray to the Ommnissiah for." Ionza looked gently back at him as she let her black leather-gloved hand trace along the cheek of Carrus saying. "I'm certain you will do fine my whistling commissar."

Carrus started whistling a happy tune as they went through the hallway. They even passed some Tech-Priests who said to Carrus as he whistled. "The Techriarch whistles a tune fine for this armour as it keeps the armour happy." Ionza smirked as she heard the two robotic former humans say that and as soon as they were out of earshot Zuma whispered to Carrus. "Do they all talk like that Techriarch?"

Carrus smirked as he walked with Ionza and Zuma , stopped whistling then said. "The Tech-Priests of Ciralix has so much technological stuff inside their brains so they all talk like ticking clocks Inquisitor." Zuma flashed a wicked smile as he laughingly said. "Nice story Techriarch." Ionza also snickered as Carrus who had started to whistle again stopped even through he laughed said. "I'm actually serious Inquisitor and commissar, they have that much knowledge drilled into their metallic skulls."

Both Ionza and Zuma exchanged disconcerting looks as Carrus resumed his whistling and they soon paced through the hallways passing checkpoints just by virtue of who they were. After a while they reached the last checkpoint to the landing-pad.

Out there stood hundreds of troopers with their guns rested at their boots in their fine dress-uniforms. At a podium in their finest gear stood Carpazio, Rock and a few of the other more senior officers aboard the vessel.

Carrus came first in his typical style as he hefted his meltagun with the obsidian bayonet mounted as he burst through the opened grey door with the aquila splayed in black on it. Behind followed Ionza and Zuma through they walked normally even through Ionza was hefting her long-las.

Carrus walked up at the podium as he hefted his meltagun back to the chain saluting the officers as he said loudly. "Captain Carpazio, commissar Rock. It has been an honor to serve with you both. Must the Emperor bless you and keep you forever at his side."

They returned the salute as Ionza and Zuma came up to them behind Carrus. Zuma said calmly. "Ordo Malleus will take leave of this ship with the two commissars gentlemen, so look well after the Emperor's most holy vessel in the meantime for we will by the Emperor's blessing be back."

Rock said while saluting. "The commissariat appreciates the notion of the Imperial Inquisition Inquisitor and shall strive to do it's utmost for the Imperium of Mankind and the Emperor in all his glory on the Golden Throne."

Still saluting Zuma nodded to Carpazio who said. "The Imperial Navy will strive to make this vessel safe for all servants of the Emperor sirs and ma'am." With that Zuma smiled a little as he broke the salute, which Carrus and Ionza followed suit with as he said. "That's good, I will hold you to the promise gentlemen."

Carrus meanwhile looked a bit restlessly as Zuma simply said. "Come now commissar Ionza and Commissar Techriach we have much to look forward to on Ciralix." With that he saluted the senior officers which repeated the salute. Then he started to go off the finely decorated podium as Carrus growled. "Private Andrews stay close by us." Zuma peered into his eyes as he hissed to Carrus. "Is that wise having such a man with us Commissar Techriarch?"

Carrus shrugged as he whispered back while they walked at the metallic tarmac. "Private Andrews suffers from the warp-disease. I think he would be safe as long -" Rock raised calmly his arm shutting Carrus up before he said. "I will let Librarian Ivanovic decide that Commissar Techriarch." With that they started to board the black vessel of the Inquisition.

As they boarded it Carrus whispered to Zuma. "So you didn't fancy my plan of showing mercy to private Andrews Inquisitor?" Zuma shook his head as he hissed back. "Thats a dangerous breach of protocol Commissar Techriarch, but I will surrender the matter to the Grey Knights."

Ionza then butted in asking. "Shall I strip private Andrews Inquisitor?" Zuma just nodded as Ionza turned to Andrews saying. "Leave your weapons and armour on the this table." She pointed straight at a black oak-table in the middle of the small elaborately decorated room full of Inquisitorial regalia with the usual paintings of the Emperor doing something heroic on the walls.

Andrews saluted Ionza and quickly left his equipment on the table, then Ionza got a hand-signal from Zuma making her walk through a door which opened after she his a small button. Inside was a naked room with metal-benches jutting out from the walls. At the central bench sat Ivanovic.

Andrews promptly wet himself in dread as he saw the Grey Knight Librarian in all his metallic glory sitting there. Ionza was a bit calmer as she said. "Librarian Ivanovic this is private Andrews of the Imperial Navy's Storm Troopers. The Inquisition and commissariat surrenders this soldier to your judgment Librarian."

With that she was about to turn, instead Andrews dropped dead on the floor as Ivanovic calmly said. "This man was prime for demonic possession commissar. Just keeping him alive was a grave mistake. There will not be anymore of that. Is that perfectly clear commissar?"

Ionza swallowed hard then answered. "Yes it's perfectly clear Librarian Ivanovic." Ivanovic merely nodded as he then said. "Good, now take your leave commissar and say my judgment to the other two." With that Ionza marched outside. Carrus looked curious at her as he said. "Private Andrews is not with you commissar Ionza-" Ionza's brown eyes hardened as she growled. "The Grey Knight was very disappointed that we kept this man alive. He was a prime target for demonic possession. *Her eyes hardened even more as she bored them into the sparkling eyes of Carrus while she said.* The Grey Knight was extremely disappointed in that we kept him alive and this mistake would not occur more than once."

Carrus said as he looked nervously at Zuma. "Apologies Inquisitor but I honestly thought we could avoid psychic powers with private Andrews." Zuma shrugged as he said. "You tried to show mercy Commissar Techriarch. That's extremely dangerous. But the fail is mine for not executing private Andrews on the spot." He waved his two guests with him to a large bulk-window. Where they saw the vessel go out from Heritage. Both Ionza and Carrus then noted the vessel perched next to Heritage. If Ionza ever had felt fear the sight of that black ship certainly brought it out of her as she could feel the agony and heartless torture people onboard had both committed and been subjected for.

Carrus looked defiant at the vessel as he embraced Ionza from behind as he said. "You could have said you were bringing a Black Ship with you Inquisitor." Zuma looked surprised back as he said. "It's not mine Tecriarch, and I shall demand to see who has brought this Black Ship to this planet commissars. We shall indeed have answers."

Ionza on her side smiled as she ignited a lho-rod while she stuffed her silver cigar-case back into the greatcoat as she enjoyed the taste of the lho-smoke before she said. "Lets go into this with open minds as the Inquisitors are the Emperor's best and brightest."

Carrus on his side growled still embracing Ionza. "Can't you get the Astropath to contact the vessel Inquisitor?" He looked steely on Zuma that looked back with his merciless brown eyes as he responded. "Negative we will do as planned Commissar Techriarch." Carrus looked nervously back still holding Ionza as he said. "With all due respect Inquisitor that goes against all of my instincts as we go into this situation blind and deaf. That's not a situation I'm comfortable with and we can promptly be shot down by this vessel if it's from the wrong people-"

Zuma raised his hand, Carrus stopped speaking as he said. "Don't you recognize the Inquisitorial Seal of my father, High Inquisitor Selpid Commissar Techriarch?" Ionza smiled as well as she stood there smoking. "It shall be nice meeting Master again." Zuma glared surprised at Ionza as he said. "Master that is an odd nickname for a High Inquisitor.

Carrus just grinned as he released his hold on Ionza hand going inside his greatcoat to get a silver cigar-case fishing out a lho-rod which he soon ignited with his las-chisel as he then enjoyed the smoke of his lho-rod as well before he said. "Commissar Ionza has called the High Inquisitor Master for years with his full blessing. I don't understand it myself, but only the awkward ask questions."

Zuma nodded as he said. "Very true Techriarch. We will find out what business the High Inquisitor has on this planet as it's most likely in regards to his crusade against whoever he is crusading against."

Ionza smiled a soft smile as she said. "It's against the Orks Inquisitor. He is crusading against Puntkilla the Archkilla." Carrus sneered as he laughed harshly. "The first part of that name is simply awesome. I wish my parents had been that awesome with me." Zuma looked perplexed back at Carrus as he stood there with his hands on his hips while he said. "I read the reports that you dislike your first name Techriarch. Might I inquire why?"

Ionza answered. "That's to state it mildly. Commissar Carrus has even tried to get his name banned from use on Freudakia due to him thinking he is named after sack off balls Inquisitor." Zuma began to laugh, then he said. "So the rumors are true about the Commissar Techriarch then commissar Ionza." Ionza on her side just nodded as she smoked prompting Zuma to say. "You will not ask again for a ban of your first-name Commissar Techriarch."

Carrus nodded as they watched Ciralix get bigger and bigger as the yacht sped past the two cruisers in orbit sped towards the gigantic starport of Califrona the capital of Ciralix which surface was grey with smoke from the many manufactorums there. It rained as usual an acerbic grey rain from the battleship grey clouds.


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

I think Inquisitor Zuma is a good add on for the story, and I don't think he is too nice. Also noted some of the history references :wink:. I find it interesting how you're incorporating families into the Imperial factions, the Borelimexias Navigators, the Carrus Mechanicum, and the Selpid/Zuma Inquisitors, kind of funny :grin:. 

Still have another chapter to catch up with, good work so far, Beavis k:.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

More, will be coming up shortly, just need to edit it.

EDIT: Opps I lied, I have a new chapter ready here http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=139473


----------

